# [Q] Root RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## mistical (Nov 27, 2014)

I was wondering this myself. I was thinking about picking one up for how cheap it is, still undecided right now.


----------



## SomeGuy2008 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just picked up 3 of these for my kids the other day. still waiting for them to ship. was also hoping to be able to root these.


----------



## mistical (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I ended up buying one of them. I was searching around Google and found some people had rooted the previous model of our device by using Kingo root. I imagine from Google that this is kingoapp.com but I won't be able to test it probably for at least a week, hopefully less. A video on YouTube shows the same results as well.


----------



## alally16 (Nov 27, 2014)

i just picked on up for 30 dollars at wallmart black friday im gonna try to root it right now


----------



## shill1986 (Nov 28, 2014)

Following, interested to see if a root gets put in play. Thirty bucks until I get my Note 4 in a few weeks, beats the heck out of my Fire HD!


----------



## alally16 (Nov 28, 2014)

I hope we get a root method soon I think because these will be popular for black Friday they might g get it rooted

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mbelew (Nov 28, 2014)

*Kingo did not work*

Installed Kingo and it would not recognize the device,  enabled dev mode and turned on USB debugging still did not work.  Let me know if any other solution works.


----------



## alally16 (Nov 28, 2014)

mbelew said:


> Installed Kingo and it would not recognize the device,  enabled dev mode and turned on USB debugging still did not work.  Let me know if any other solution works.

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## yojoe600 (Nov 28, 2014)

came here for root haha


----------



## mims1979 (Nov 28, 2014)

Kingo app worked fine

Had to manually install adb driver.
Download/unzip the latest android usb drivers from google then add:

;RCA Tablet
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0414&PID_0C02&REV_0216&MI_01
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_0414&PID_0C02&MI_01

after the [Google.NTx86] and [Google.NTamd64] in android_winusb.inf file

Open device manager and point it to that folder and it will give you some snag about unsigned something or other, just say go ahead.  Kingoapp recognized it and rooted it in about 2 minutes after a reboot.


----------



## alally16 (Nov 28, 2014)

ill see what i can do with that


EDIT: IT WORKS!! Thanks dude


----------



## mbelew (Nov 28, 2014)

*Update to Kingo Root*

Kingo with their developer mode ADB drivers did Root.

---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------

If I get a few min I will write a install guide but bottom line

Download Kingo Android Root from kingoapp.com
Install Kingo
But RCA table in Developer mode :
     Go to Settings > About Tablet
     Tap Build Number 7 times quickly

Click Settings > Developer Options 
Enable developer options in the upper right hand corner of the screen.

Plug device into USB cable and attach to computer
    If you previously connected the device not in dev mode it installed drivers automatically.
It will now indicated that drivers need to be installed, allow automatic install of new drivers

Start Kingo and follow prompts.

That is it.


----------



## Anon9mouz (Nov 28, 2014)

mbelew said:


> Kingo with their developer mode ADB drivers did Root.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So all this is on the current update there's no newer update for it??


----------



## yojoe600 (Nov 28, 2014)

Confirmed rooted with kingo root. I used PDAnet for drivers.


----------



## trill904 (Nov 28, 2014)

Picked up one of these for my three year old. Going to give this a try this weekend.  Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Johnny M. (Nov 28, 2014)

i just rooted the rca 7 voyager!
1. Download pdanet app from the playstore
2. Download the pdanet file for windows and install it on your pc. plug in your device via usb to make connection.
3. allow it to update android drivers.( this is what you need for KingoRoot to recognize the rca 7 voyager) unplug your device after it connected to the pc.
4. exit the pdanet service running on your pc (in the lower right corner)
5. download KingoRoot onto your pc and run application.
6. plug your rca 7 voyager into the usb and kingoroot will connect a couple times and click finish once you obtain root.
7. go to the play store and update supersu! buy the pro version! 
8. you are now rooted!


----------



## DarkFlasher (Nov 28, 2014)

I was having trouble rooting with Kingo so I used this.
http://www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot

It installed a bunch of chinese apps but I removed them and then installed SuperSU from the Play Store.

Also, any idea if we can install recovery yet? Any kernels for overclocking? Am I being too hopeful? Haha. Great little tablet regardless.


----------



## yojoe600 (Nov 28, 2014)

After rooting I started using Xposed framework with Gravity Box and is working great to make it more pleasing.


----------



## PowSniffer0110 (Nov 28, 2014)

yojoe600 said:


> After rooting I started using Xposed framework with Gravity Box and is working great to make it more pleasing.

Click to collapse



Now how likely till we have a custom ROM?! Dying for cm 11 or PA


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## nlsolja123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok i got this and have been trying to root it since last night. i have tried 2 differnt pc's one 32 bit windows 7 and the other 64 bit windows 7 and kingo didnt work for me on either one tried everything. even updated android sdk and usb driver files with no help at all.

then i tried this IROOT which is the first time i ever heard of it... the apk version didnt seem to work but the windows one did. it added a chinese Superuser and i switched to SUPERsu. If kingo isnt working for you, I vouche for the Iroot. it worked for me.

 oh and i have like 10 rooted androids so im not a newbie,  just seemed to have HTC drivers defaulting for this tablet.

 Id love to see twrp recovery for this..

For anyone who missed out on the deal walmart is still selling these for 44.99 
Art does work on this tablet. 
 Antutu benchmark score,,, 
19168 with ART,,
 19596 with dalvik


----------



## PowSniffer0110 (Nov 29, 2014)

mims1979 said:


> Kingo app worked fine
> 
> Had to manually install adb driver.
> Download/unzip the latest android usb drivers from google then add:
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant figure it out. Ive added the line in, and ive tried the other suggestions. Could you upload your android_winusb file so i can copy it? Here is mine, is someting wrong? it cant find the driver


----------



## mims1979 (Nov 29, 2014)

You added it in one place,  but not the other. It needs to also be added right after [google.ntx86] also since you are probably on a 32 bit machine.


----------



## PowSniffer0110 (Nov 29, 2014)

mims1979 said:


> You added it in one place,  but not the other. It needs to also be added right after [google.ntx86] also since you are probably on a 32 bit machine.

Click to collapse



Still isn't working. I added to both places now, computer is recognizing it, but a little different. Just have a triangle by Android phone in device manager, and kingo won't recognize the tablet. Any ideas?

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Edit: think I got it


----------



## nlsolja123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Try iroot.com it worked for me.and another


----------



## Odiium (Nov 30, 2014)

iroot worked for me.the app didn't work(although it said it did) ... the PC version did work.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 30, 2014)

PdaNet drivers + Kingo worked for me to root this tablet.

Modifying the android_winusb.inf caused a checksum mismatch (in the .cat files), and my Windows 8.1 (64-bit) did not allow that .inf file to be used.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Box and specs say quad core,  but benchmark tests indicate dual processor. So is it 2 cores per processor?


----------



## vampirefo (Nov 30, 2014)

Nate2 said:


> Box and specs say quad core,  but benchmark tests indicate dual processor. So is it 2 cores per processor?

Click to collapse



Most likely a quad core, I passed on this tablet and got a great deal on an iview.


----------



## yojoe600 (Nov 30, 2014)

Any good tablet cases for this thing?

Sent From My $30 RCA Tablet.


----------



## vampirefo (Nov 30, 2014)

yojoe600 said:


> Any good tablet cases for this thing?
> 
> Sent From My $30 RCA Tablet.

Click to collapse



Doesn't it come with a case?


----------



## nlsolja123 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nate2 said:


> Box and specs say quad core,  but benchmark tests indicate dual processor. So is it 2 cores per processor?

Click to collapse





vampirefo said:


> Most likely a quad core, I passed on this tablet and got a great deal on an iview.

Click to collapse




It shows up as a quad core, but speed is not what was advertised,   it was supposed be a 1.4 MHz and my benchmark as well as kelnel tuner shows top speed 1300 which is 1.3mhz 

There are 4 govners and the shipped hotplug got me the best benchmark,, the minimum MHz is 562 or something, so if someone maded a kernal for over and under clock we could benift in both areas,

Also stock kernel has no I/0 scheduler


----------



## yojoe600 (Nov 30, 2014)

vampirefo said:


> Doesn't it come with a case?

Click to collapse



No it was $8 but missed out on it.

Sent from my only One.


----------



## Ricardovega56 (Nov 30, 2014)

This guy seems to have figured it out 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/how-to-root-rct6773w22-rca-voyager-t2955600


----------



## QkTreasures (Nov 30, 2014)

yojoe600 said:


> Any good tablet cases for this thing?
> 
> Sent From My $30 RCA Tablet.

Click to collapse



Walmart had a $8 case for these tablets.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




DarkFlasher said:


> I was having trouble rooting with Kingo so I used this.
> http://www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot
> 
> It installed a bunch of chinese apps but I removed them and then installed SuperSU from the Play Store.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes iroot def does work I used it to root a 1 year old Polaroid pmid920 I bought in January. It was part of Menard's black Friday of 2013. I would like to see custom Recovery's on these cheap tablets & maybe performance tweeks or over clock kernel.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




yojoe600 said:


> After rooting I started using Xposed framework with Gravity Box and is working great to make it more pleasing.

Click to collapse



So I have 3 of these & I'm gonna root & do xposed framework, gravity & xblast modules but can the system be tweeked to make it better performance n such? Maybe a custom recovery & oc kernel too?

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

So maybe with some luck there will be custom recovery & maybe oc kernel? Hopefully lol. Would be nice to have performance tweeks as well?


----------



## TripFX (Nov 30, 2014)

almost got twrp 2.8.1.0 working once i do then hopefully i can start working on a better kernel. like others have pointed out. rca advertises as 1.4ghz real is 1.3ghz and according to mediatek our cpu should actually be 1.5ghz. However being this is a cheap tablet they used a weaker battery and underclocked it to keep battery life up.  You can keep up with progress on twrp here note the main op is not mine and you will find my posts towards the end. If you got the know how and better skill then me feel free to do it and share. I will make an official op for this tablet once i get some things working properly other than root.

UPDATE yes it is a quad not a dual core it has mt8127


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 1, 2014)

Good work on getting twrp close can't wait.

Sent From My $30 RCA Tablet.


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 1, 2014)

I was one of the unlucky ones that got a raincheck.  Was hoping to mess around with this.  How is the screen?  I have a few cheap tablets and most have the poor viewing angle issue.  Thanks


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 1, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> I was one of the unlucky ones that got a raincheck.  Was hoping to mess around with this.  How is the screen?  I have a few cheap tablets and most have the poor viewing angle issue.  Thanks

Click to collapse



It does have this problem but its not horrible.

Sent From My $30 RCA Tablet.


----------



## big irn (Dec 1, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> I was one of the unlucky ones that got a raincheck.  Was hoping to mess around with this.  How is the screen?  I have a few cheap tablets and most have the poor viewing angle issue.  Thanks

Click to collapse



The viewing angle is horrendous. You have to be dead on to see BUT the picture quality is good for a $30 tablet. Kids won't be bothered by it since they plant their faces directly to the screen. Don't expect a teenager or adult to enjoy using the case with the kickstand unless it's in a perfect viewing angle.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## PowSniffer0110 (Dec 1, 2014)

Odiium said:


> iroot worked for me.the app didn't work(although it said it did) ... the PC version did work.

Click to collapse



More like it installed Chinese spyware on my computer for 7 hours and it never rooted. Anyway someone has gotten root?! I have tried windows USB file edit, tried to kango app, tried PDA net drivers. Nothing works!! What Is the problem folks?!???


----------



## champ1919 (Dec 1, 2014)

Did you enable developer option/adb?

Sent from my BNTV250A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AWDGuy (Dec 3, 2014)

TripFX said:


> almost got twrp 2.8.1.0 working

Click to collapse



That is great. If you are having issues with the screen/touch, perhaps CWM text mode would be an option?


----------



## bftiedt (Dec 3, 2014)

PowSniffer0110 said:


> More like it installed Chinese spyware on my computer for 7 hours and it never rooted. Anyway someone has gotten root?! I have tried windows USB file edit, tried to kango app, tried PDA net drivers. Nothing works!! What Is the problem folks?!???

Click to collapse



I can confirm iroot does work. I couldnt get any other method to work bht iroot. Everything is in chinese so you really have no idea if you are doimg the right thing or not but in the end i had root.

It installs a chinese verxion of super su that i had to freeze with titanium back up then uninstall via TB. Other than that no issues what so ever.


----------



## TripFX (Dec 3, 2014)

AWDGuy said:


> That is great. If you are having issues with the screen/touch, perhaps CWM text mode would be an option?

Click to collapse



no i got touch squared away and am able to get twrp to work(partially) i am fairly certain that the issue can be resolved if someone can figure a way out to unlock the bootloader. Im not that skilled in android/linux to do it my self.  i tried reverting back to stock recovery so i could do the system update (1.3.1) but it just kept freezing during the update. even after doing a factory reset. My main reason for getting twrp to work is 1 i like it better then cwm and 2. i hate the fact that MediaTek says our cpus factory from them is 1.5ghz, RCA advertises it at 1.4ghz and when in fact they have it at 1.3ghz so i wanted to make an updated kernel with MediaTeks specs are. i could care less about losing a little extra battery life. So i just gave up.


----------



## jediempress (Dec 3, 2014)

I bought one of these last Thursday night during Walmarts pre Black Friday special. I was able to root using Kingo. It took me a little bit to find the developer tools because they are hidden. Tapping on the kernal information about 5 times unlocked it. After that I was able to put it in USB debugging mode and root.


----------



## bradbarber35 (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anybody got this tablet to do the firmware update? Been trying to update it to 1.3.1 and every time I do it reboots into recovery and gets halfway through and then says error. If anybody has the update could you post it here so I can try to update from sdcard in recovery maybe?


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 3, 2014)

bradbarber35 said:


> Has anybody got this tablet to do the firmware update? Been trying to update it to 1.3.1 ...

Click to collapse



I think I'm still at 1.3.20, and I don't detect any updates.

RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 3, 2014)

yojoe600 said:


> Any good tablet cases for this thing?
> 
> Sent From My $30 RCA Tablet.

Click to collapse



The tablet was sold with and without a wired-keyboard-case at Walmart. I got the keyboard-case A little bulky, but it has a solid plastic frame inside that the tablet securely clips into.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripFX (Dec 3, 2014)

bradbarber35 said:


> Has anybody got this tablet to do the firmware update? Been trying to update it to 1.3.1 and every time I do it reboots into recovery and gets halfway through and then says error. If anybody has the update could you post it here so I can try to update from sdcard in recovery maybe?

Click to collapse



did you do anything to your tablet such as trying recoveries or anything? i had 2 of these but 1 wouldn't update while the other did just fine.


----------



## Asadullah (Dec 3, 2014)

bradbarber35 said:


> Has anybody got this tablet to do the firmware update? Been trying to update it to 1.3.1 and every time I do it reboots into recovery and gets halfway through and then says error. If anybody has the update could you post it here so I can try to update from sdcard in recovery maybe?

Click to collapse



If you have root then you should be able to get it from the /cache ....area using es file explorer then copy it to an external sdcard. 

If anyone gets this please upload it. Me being lazy installed ubuntu and used some tools to make an insecure boot.img flashed it and it soft bricked my device.  LOL may look into the return policy. on a side note bootloader mode doesn't work correctly it says it flashes but it doesn't really and I haven't been able to find an sbf tools that work with the tablet.


----------



## bradbarber35 (Dec 3, 2014)

TripFX said:


> did you do anything to your tablet such as trying recoveries or anything? i had 2 of these but 1 wouldn't update while the other did just fine.

Click to collapse



No haven't tried any recoveries at all. I know xposed sometimes causes issues with updates and I even tried uninstalling that and still won't update. I can't download the update just fine but once it reboots into stock recovery, it installs about half way through and then pops up with the android and says error


----------



## TripFX (Dec 4, 2014)

bradbarber35 said:


> No haven't tried any recoveries at all. I know xposed sometimes causes issues with updates and I even tried uninstalling that and still won't update. I can't download the update just fine but once it reboots into stock recovery, it installs about half way through and then pops up with the android and says error

Click to collapse



my guess we both got a defected devices.


----------



## Asadullah (Dec 4, 2014)

I just found a walmart that still had around ten of these in stock so I went to exchange it. I had it in my hand and was a couple minutes from getting my new tablet and then ....... "hold on a minute sir I'll be right back" five minutes later " I'm sorry sir but they are recalling this model and I can't sell or exchange this but I can give you a refund". In my mind I yelled "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDGG".  Now I guess I'll get something else. Happy hacking.


----------



## wilmafingerdo (Dec 4, 2014)

*Updating*

I used KingoRoot to root the device as described in this thread.  When I got notified of the system update, I delayed it, turned off the Xposed framework, UNROOTED with Kingo, ran the update, and it worked.  I had a MicroSD card in the slot that was mounted as well (I don't know if that makes a difference).  After update, I re-ran kingo and re-rooted, then re-enabled the Xposed framework.  Chrome browser got whacked out, I had to delete all its data, remove the app and re-install Chrome. 

I haven't been able to get a custom boot animation to work, I have tried modifying a bootanimation.zip (attached) to match the 640x1024 screen resolution, but it did not load during boot.  I tried manually going into the filesystem and placing the file with the correct permissions with a root explorer, but the animation never showed up.  I also tried some apps that do this process for you, but they did not work either.  One of them modified the animation to 640x1023 and it did not work either.  The file bootanimation.zip goes into \system\media as far as I can tell.

For a $30 tablet, its actually not bad besides the screen!


----------



## kdayotte (Dec 4, 2014)

Can you charge this tablet through the USB port.  I have read that last year's model only charged through the provided power cord?

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wilmafingerdo (Dec 4, 2014)

*Charging*

Can charge with anything with the micro USB male end.  I have used chargers as little as 500ma all the way to over 2 amps.  It looks like at 750ma-1500ma (1.5a) it charges fastest


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 5, 2014)

This $30 tablet is faster than my 2012 Nexus 7. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42720625


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone know how to make the screenshots feature save onto the external sd card with this tablet? It fails if I choose the sd card option. Android 4.4 doesn't allow apps to easily write to the sd card. I got Titanium Backup to save backups to the external sd card fine.


----------



## kdayotte (Dec 5, 2014)

What version of iroot did you use.  The one I got shows as a virus and Norton will not even let me put the exe on my computer.

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## bftiedt (Dec 5, 2014)

kdayotte said:


> What version of iroot did you use.  The one I got shows as a virus and Norton will not even let me put the exe on my computer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I used the  one that is listed on the site. Chrome did the same thing to me. I had to go into downloads and say I wanted to download the "virus" anyways.


----------



## rmontgomery (Dec 6, 2014)

Any roms for this?


----------



## kdayotte (Dec 6, 2014)

I still cannot get root.  Iroot just keeps asking me to install drivers, but never connects.  I'm on windows 8 so I might try windows 7.  I really want it rooted so I can use folder mount. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dodendemise (Dec 6, 2014)

Haha well I've had root for about a day and already managed to break play store.. At least it was cheap.


----------



## Chowie420 (Dec 6, 2014)

mims1979 said:


> Kingo app worked fine
> 
> Had to manually install adb driver.
> Download/unzip the latest android usb drivers from google then add:
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried this out and my computer says the drivers are already up to date. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kdayotte (Dec 6, 2014)

dodendemise said:


> Haha well I've had root for about a day and already managed to break play store.. At least it was cheap.

Click to collapse



What did you use to root?

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Chowie420 (Dec 6, 2014)

Finally got kingo to recognize my tablet properly, but when rooting I get the waitfordevicetimeout error message. Anyone else encounter this while trying to root their tablet?


----------



## kdayotte (Dec 6, 2014)

Chowie420 said:


> Finally got kingo to recognize my tablet properly, but when rooting I get the waitfordevicetimeout error message. Anyone else encounter this while trying to root their tablet?

Click to collapse



Same for me.  Tablet reboots and screen goes to Fast boot.  If I hit power to select, tablet boots, but still get timeout.  If I hit nothing, get timeout and have to hit reset button on tablet.

I had high hopes for iroot, but no luck with that either.

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jediempress (Dec 6, 2014)

bradbarber35 said:


> Has anybody got this tablet to do the firmware update? Been trying to update it to 1.3.1 and every time I do it reboots into recovery and gets halfway through and then says error. If anybody has the update could you post it here so I can try to update from sdcard in recovery maybe?

Click to collapse



Mine goes about a quarter of the way through the update and gives me the error message before rebooting. I've unrooted, removed all apps that require root access, unmounted the SD card.....I'm at a loss as to what else I can do. Hopefully there will be a work around soon.


----------



## bradbarber35 (Dec 6, 2014)

wilmafingerdo said:


> I used KingoRoot to root the device as described in this thread.  When I got notified of the system update, I delayed it, turned off the Xposed framework, UNROOTED with Kingo, ran the update, and it worked.  I had a MicroSD card in the slot that was mounted as well (I don't know if that makes a difference).  After update, I re-ran kingo and re-rooted, then re-enabled the Xposed framework.  Chrome browser got whacked out, I had to delete all its data, remove the app and re-install Chrome.
> 
> I haven't been able to get a custom boot animation to work, I have tried modifying a bootanimation.zip (attached) to match the 640x1024 screen resolution, but it did not load during boot.  I tried manually going into the filesystem and placing the file with the correct permissions with a root explorer, but the animation never showed up.  I also tried some apps that do this process for you, but they did not work either.  One of them modified the animation to 640x1023 and it did not work either.  The file bootanimation.zip goes into \system\media as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got boot animations working and I didn't do anything special. But I followed what you did for the update and still can't get it to update. Doesn't make any sense. Anybody have any more ideas on what else I could try to get thus updated?


----------



## alleyesonchris (Dec 6, 2014)

So I have two of these tablets (mine and my girlfriends) and I rooted them both. Kingo and pdanet worked for both no problem.

Unfortunately mine some how unrooted it self. i really don't know how it happened. SuperSU is still there though even after a factory reset.

Now when i try and root it again, kingo says its was successfully rooted but once it reboots and recognizes it, says there's no root! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chowie420 (Dec 6, 2014)

alleyesonchris said:


> So I have two of these tablets (mine and my girlfriends) and I rooted them both. Kingo and pdanet worked for both no problem.
> 
> Unfortunately mine some how unrooted it self. i really don't know how it happened. SuperSU is still there though even after a factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly is the PDAnet used for?


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 6, 2014)

Chowie420 said:


> What exactly is the PDAnet used for?

Click to collapse



tethering


----------



## dodendemise (Dec 6, 2014)

kdayotte said:


> What did you use to root?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I tried kingo then iroot and then it didn't work. Then I installed the pdanet drivers and it finally recognized adb and I successfully rooted with iroot


----------



## TripFX (Dec 6, 2014)

First in order to root use pdanet drivers then use KANGO OR IROOT after you enable usb debugging. Secondly if you do root or have already rooted it breaks ota updates since we have a locked bootloader. So dont say why can't I do ota/system updates cause now you know why. If you want to unlock the bootloader either hassle RCA to release tool to unlock it or learn how to reverse engineer.  Personally im hassling them about false advertisement over the cpu speed but doubt it will do any good. RCA's website says our tablets should be 1.4Ghz when real is 1.3GHZ thats 400mhz (100mhz*4cores) off from advertised speed or 800mhz (200Mhz*4cores) off from mediatek's advertised speed.


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 6, 2014)

Also if you want to stop being nagged by the update you can freeze the update checker with Titanium backup


----------



## bradbarber35 (Dec 7, 2014)

TripFX said:


> First in order to root use pdanet drivers then use KANGO OR IROOT after you enable usb debugging. Secondly if you do root or have already rooted it breaks ota updates since we have a locked bootloader. So dont say why can't I do ota/system updates cause now you know why. If you want to unlock the bootloader either hassle RCA to release tool to unlock it or learn how to reverse engineer.  Personally im hassling them about false advertisement over the cpu speed but doubt it will do any good. RCA's website says our tablets should be 1.4Ghz when real is 1.3GHZ thats 400mhz (100mhz*4cores) off from advertised speed or 800mhz (200Mhz*4cores) off from mediatek's advertised speed.

Click to collapse



I don't think not being able to update has anything to do with a locked boot loader as there are others on this thread that have been able to update that are rooted


----------



## 1234west (Dec 7, 2014)

bradbarber35 said:


> I don't think not being able to update has anything to do with a locked boot loader as there are others on this thread that have been able to update that are rooted

Click to collapse



Yep. I updated fine and I was rooted. It broke root, and I rerooted after the OTA

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bradbarber35 (Dec 8, 2014)

1234west said:


> Yep. I updated fine and I was rooted. It broke root, and I rerooted after the OTA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you modifyed any system files that the update patches it will fail


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 8, 2014)

What's in the OTA update? The tablet currently works fine rooted IMO, and I don't want to risk unrooting it just to get a risky/useless OTA update.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tip: If you'd like this tablet to become an unlimited WiFi phone with a real phone number, download and install GrooVe IP Lite (uses the RingTo service; they used Google Voice in previous versions). It works quite well, but no text messaging on that phone number just yet. 

But if you download the actual RingTo app on a real phone (can't download that from the Play Store directly using this tablet), and move the .apk over to the tablet and install it there using the account you previously created with GrooVe IP, you can now get and send text messages over WiFi from the tablet


----------



## TripFX (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate2 said:


> What's in the OTA update? The tablet currently works fine rooted IMO, and I don't want to risk unrooting it just to get a risky/useless OTA update.

Click to collapse



just a minor performance update but nothing to freight over and honestly from my own experience i havent seen any improvement with the update.


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone know the battery capacity (in mAh) of the RCT6773W22 tablet?


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 8, 2014)

Nate2 said:


> Tip: If you'd like this tablet to become an unlimited WiFi phone with a real phone number, download and install GrooVe IP Lite (uses the RingTo service; they used Google Voice in previous versions). It works quite well, but no text messaging on that phone number just yet.
> 
> But if you download the actual RingTo app on a real phone (can't download that from the Play Store directly using this tablet), and move the .apk over to the tablet and install it there using the account you previously created with GrooVe IP, you can now get and send text messages over WiFi from the tablet

Click to collapse



Hey so this seems like a good logic but what if u just used google voice & Google hangouts to do same thing? Is there a different using ring to & Google voice? Not questioning your good info but just want feedback & knowledge. Thanks in advance & have a great day!


----------



## Nate2 (Dec 8, 2014)

rubberman365 said:


> ... what if u just used google voice & Google hangouts to do same thing?

Click to collapse



I'll try Google Hangouts on the tablet. I've been a long time user of GrooVe IP (before Hangouts, since my DroidX days), and when Google Voice was no longer supported, I started looking at their new provider RingTo. If Hangouts can dial and use Google Voice, and allows unlimited calling over WiFi, it may be an ideal solution.

Update 12/9/2014:
Google Hangouts works on this tablet to send/receive phonecalls and text messages over WiFi. Thanks! 
But it did require installing an additional Google dialer app for the dialing/keypad interface (GrooVe IP has that built-in).

I also noticed that the audio with Hangouts was a little choppier, but there could have been other factors affecting that. No audio quality control options. GrooVe IP has a number of audio quality control options.

I now have 2 different phone numbers associated with this tablet. Gotta check the background battery drain between Hangouts and GrooVe IP.


----------



## RedKarma (Dec 10, 2014)

i tried rooting with Kingo and iRoot (app AND PC versions) and Kingo times out while my tablet shows "==> fastboot mode" not sure what that means exactly or how to get the tablet to go past that step to continue Kingo's rooting process; also, iRoot (both versions) say root worked but then i use root checker and it tells me otherwise then i re-run iRoot and it shows i dont have root and wants me to reroot again, basically stuck in a loop that never ACTUALLY roots my tablet. Since Kingo recognizes my tablet does that mean my drivers work? i didnt do anything with SDKs or PDAnet etc... mind you when i go to Devices and Printers (Win7) it shows a yellow triangle on the tablet icon and i go into it and it says HTC drivers are on it? im kinda new to this whole thing, got the tablet on BF sale at Walmart like pretty muh everybody else i imagine. any help to get the tablet rooted would be appreciated.

thanks in advance guys (and gals)


----------



## alleyesonchris (Dec 12, 2014)

Im having the same issue RedKarma. I havent found a fix yet. Any luckon your end?


----------



## RedKarma (Dec 13, 2014)

alleyesonchris said:


> Im having the same issue RedKarma. I havent found a fix yet. Any luckon your end?

Click to collapse



No, nothing... pretty frustrating... you'd think with how cheap these were on BF more people would have them and be posting solutions. Hoping someone sees this that can help a guy out. I needs ma root!


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 13, 2014)

If I were y'all I would uninstall all android drivers reboot then install with PDA net by selecting other for phone choice. Then root.

Sent from my only One.


----------



## Lophius1001 (Dec 13, 2014)

Been trying for a couple days now trying to root this thing but it seems no matter how many times i correctly follow instructions to tut's i get zero progress, stuck at the point where my laptop (win 8) recongnizes the device and i have all the drivers installed but kingoo after about literally 18 attempts to root it gets the point where "device connection has timed out" , very frustrating at this point.


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 13, 2014)

Lophius1001 said:


> Been trying for a couple days now trying to root this thing but it seems no matter how many times i correctly follow instructions to tut's i get zero progress, stuck at the point where my laptop (win 8) recongnizes the device and i have all the drivers installed but kingoo after about literally 18 attempts to root it gets the point where "device connection has timed out" , very frustrating at this point.

Click to collapse



Make sure you have it in USB debugging mode and allow your PC privilege to the tablet by clicking always allow.

Sent from my only One.


----------



## RedKarma (Dec 13, 2014)

yojoe600 said:


> If I were y'all I would uninstall all android drivers reboot then install with PDA net by selecting other for phone choice. Then root.
> 
> Sent from my only One.

Click to collapse



i try to uninstall them but as soon as i reconnect my device it reinstalls the drivers that dont work. is there a way to turn off microfts automatic driver install thing? or how would you bypass that to do what you are instructing me to do?

Thanks


----------



## yojoe600 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yea there is a way to turn it off. I'm sure google could help you figure that out. I don't remember off the top of my head. I think pdanet will overwrite them if you try it with the tablet plugged in.

Sent from my only One.


----------



## RedKarma (Dec 13, 2014)

yojoe600 said:


> Yea there is a way to turn it off. I'm sure google could help you figure that out. I don't remember off the top of my head. I think pdanet will overwrite them if you try it with the tablet plugged in.
> 
> Sent from my only One.

Click to collapse



ok i tried with PDAnet but i still get stuck at "=>Fastboot mode..." here is a picture... while rooting, it reboots and goes into this screen and just stops and i have to push the little reset button in the back with a pin in order to get out of it... what is this and how do i get past this step to continue the root process?


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 18, 2014)

So once this is rooted, is it possible to put on a custom boot animation & xposed framework. My kids are getting for Xmas & I'm thinking of doing that to them?


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 18, 2014)

*Possible solution...  need input!*

I've been working with Kingo directly to get this solved, what happens to me is even shutting off the Win 8.X unsigned drivers thing it's not working.  The reason appears to be that there's a giant delay in the final reboot on the tablet and you get a 'WaitFoDeviceTimeout' from Kingo itself.  It's the reboot where it gives the RCA dog white screen, then the RCA silver pulsing logo screen.  Before it can reconnect with the PC on USB - even on 2.0 or 3.0 ports, that last part of the RCA reboot black screen seems to take about 15-20 seconds too long.

  That's the wall right there, my Pc's telling me what's connecting and when, I hear a final disconnection tone and watch the tablet reboot, but then not connect before it's finished.  Kingo gives that error.  If I clear that error, even immediately, it says it's not connected but the second you get the Win 8.X tone a USB device is connected Kingo automatically starts looking, connecting and then starts from the beginning showing it's not rooted and in 'normal mode'.  Support is there, but it's very slow considering it's overseas from me and the time/length of responses.  But they are trying, I figured let that info stick in someone's head here and see if we get lucky.

  Kingo says the tablet's supported but I think something's updated since it first worked for some here.  

  I do see the tablet doing a FASTBOOT, then trying to load a USB image that's 'not a boot image' but no errors, then another FASTBOOT, then the final full RCA boot.

  Any ideas?

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




yojoe600 said:


> Make sure you have it in USB debugging mode and allow your PC privilege to the tablet by clicking always allow..

Click to collapse



I've got the USB debug on and the Win 8.X unsigned drivers off, but I may be missing that 'PC privilege' part?  Is that in the settings I can get to somewhere I'm not doing?:


----------



## eaponte23 (Dec 19, 2014)

I got root on this tablet using pdanet+iroot

At first I followed instructions for Kingo+SDK and got that fastboot thing, then tried it with pdanet driver and this time I got the timeout. I went ahead and installed the PC version of iRoot on my Windows 8.1 laptop and got root finally. 

It did however install crapware. Some chinese apps. Install rootchecker and followed that up with Titanium and I was good to go!


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 19, 2014)

*Oif. Crapware!*



eaponte23 said:


> It did however install crapware. Some chinese apps. Install rootchecker and followed that up with Titanium and I was good to go!

Click to collapse



Anything on the PC?  Or just the unit that Titanium let you kill off?

Did it look like however that combo worked hit that same delay in the last reboot, but allowed for it so it worked?  Or did it do something different?


----------



## eaponte23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Not on the PC but on the tablet, some chinese ccleaner type of app and some blue app fronting like a cheesy super user app. If I understand you correctly, iroot went thru its paces and said it was rooting please wait or something. Tablet restarted once, saw a pop up on the tablet saying something in chinese if I remember correctly and thats it. Installed rootchecker right then, chinese SU ask for permission I guess so I went ahead and installed TiB and deleted 2 chinese apps. 

Still rooted after reboot

Oh and before I forget SuperSU asked to update binary after I first installed it. I chose normal, kinda lagged a minute or two and restarted.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 19, 2014)

eaponte23 said:


> Not on the PC but on the tablet, some chinese ccleaner type of app and some blue app fronting like a cheesy super user app. If I understand you correctly, iroot went thru its paces and said it was rooting please wait or something. Tablet restarted once, saw a pop up on the tablet saying something in chinese if I remember correctly and thats it. Installed rootchecker right then, chinese SU ask for permission I guess so I went ahead and installed TiB and deleted 2 chinese apps.
> 
> Still rooted after reboot
> 
> Oh and before I forget SuperSU asked to update binary after I first installed it. I chose normal, kinda lagged a minute or two and restarted.

Click to collapse



  Trying to follow all this, sounds like it's not hanging like Kango was so that's a good thing...

  My problem is PdaNet's hanging on install for some reason, can you provide links to where you got both of what you used?  I may be getting it from a crapware loaded site or something.  It's getting to the install point, but where it says 'may take a few minutes to install driver' has been going for a good 10-15 without moving.  I see Win 8.1 installing, doesn't give an error, but then just sits and spins!

  One weird thing, where I got PdaNet from, when you run it there's a little greyed window that pops under with XXX and some code in it.  Once I click OK on that, it goes into PdaNet but again just hits a point and stops!


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## eaponte23 (Dec 19, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> Anything on the PC?  Or just the unit that Titanium let you kill off?
> 
> Did it look like however that combo worked hit that same delay in the last reboot, but allowed for it so it worked?  Or did it do something different?

Click to collapse





PSCGOhio said:


> Trying to follow all this, sounds like it's not hanging like Kango was so that's a good thing...
> 
> My problem is PdaNet's hanging on install for some reason, can you provide links to where you got both of what you used?  I may be getting it from a crapware loaded site or something.  It's getting to the install point, but where it says 'may take a few minutes to install driver' has been going for a good 10-15 without moving.  I see Win 8.1 installing, doesn't give an error, but then just sits and spins!
> 
> One weird thing, where I got PdaNet from, when you run it there's a little greyed window that pops under with XXX and some code in it.  Once I click OK on that, it goes into PdaNet but again just hits a point and stops!

Click to collapse



http://pdanet.co/a/
http://www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot

There ya go!


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 20, 2014)

eaponte23 said:


> http://pdanet.co/a/
> http://www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot
> 
> There ya go!

Click to collapse



OK, started from scratch with these two utils.  The PdaNet 4.15 went in fine and seems to work great, just have to kill the tethering option to get iRoot to recognize that tablet's there.

Then... we hit the wall.

iRoot works, but as you mentioned it's installing stuff in Chinese and seems to leave this app with more perms than I have EVER seen before and normally wouldn't allow.  Refusing to install it makes iRoot fail.  Uninstalling whatever that app is via Apps also seems to cause issues.  I keep getting a white/blue screen in mostly Chinese with what may be a USB link missing error but I can't tell.  And then it keeps trying to make me buy more apps and junk.

It says I've rooted, but I can't get a single SU to work.  I've got Busybox 1.20 installed, but any SU program keeps misfiring on binaries or other issues and therefore Titanium and other stuff won't fire.  I show I have root, but no superuser options going or settable.

The worst part (so far) is that almost every dialogue box now is in Chinese!!  The app name is normal, but the rest is gibberish.  I tried alternate languages to see if that goes away and I seem to be totally stuck with it.  I was going to wait on Kingo, but they're slowly taking longer to respond.  And since iRoot does hold til a connections made after reboot, that seems to be Kingo's issue in it's fails.

But the language bit's driving me nuts.  I can't clear it, I can't understand what it's asking including approvals and such either.  Gotta fake it from memory so I have no idea what's up.

Any thoughts?


----------



## eaponte23 (Dec 20, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> OK, started from scratch with these two utils.  The PdaNet 4.15 went in fine and seems to work great, just have to kill the tethering option to get iRoot to recognize that tablet's there.
> 
> Then... we hit the wall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I was able to install SuperSU. When what I believe was the chinese SU app popped up asking for "permission" I hit the button on the right... Not the one with the "counter" lol

I swear I should've just took simplified chinese in high school instead of french:laugh:

I dunno what to say. I guess I lucked out with iRoot and pdanet.

try everything to get SuperSU installed the rest is cake.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 20, 2014)

eaponte23 said:


> Well I was able to install SuperSU. When what I believe was the chinese SU app popped up asking for "permission" I hit the button on the right... Not the one with the "counter" lol
> 
> I swear I should've just took simplified chinese in high school instead of french:laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, yep, I went left instead of right so there's part of my problem.  Some things say it's rooted, some don't so lemme try it again now that I get those stupid boxes!  I'm with ya, I didn't take languages but in hindsight Chinese seems like the winning choice.  And there's no way to translate things by copy n paste either!


----------



## eaponte23 (Dec 20, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> LOL, yep, I went left instead of right so there's part of my problem.  Some things say it's rooted, some don't so lemme try it again now that I get those stupid boxes!  I'm with ya, I didn't take languages but in hindsight Chinese seems like the winning choice.  And there's no way to translate things by copy n paste either!

Click to collapse



Yep sounds like you didn't give SuperSU permissions. try going right and install favorite SU then fix binaries like I did, restart install TiBU go right again lol, then uninstall crapware. Should be ok then
 :good:


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 20, 2014)

*aaaaaaannd we're in!*



eaponte23 said:


> Yep sounds like you didn't give SuperSU permissions. try going right and install favorite SU then fix binaries like I did, restart install TiBU go right again lol, then uninstall crapware. Should be ok then
> :good:

Click to collapse



Yep, the non-timer right side is the key to all of it during all the install.  No idea wth that app is but you might as well open your wallet and hand whoever wrote that all your stuff!  I froze it for the moment whilest I see what is up overall but i did back it up and uninstalls coming next.

Seriously, since this worked, you need to write a tutorial!  Those little details make the difference and using like Install Busybox, BusyBox and SuperSU are also keys once the root perms get handled.  Would save quite a few people's sanity around here.

Now let's hope someone gets a full backup ROM and other options for us!


----------



## eaponte23 (Dec 20, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> Yep, the non-timer right side is the key to all of it during all the install.  No idea wth that app is but you might as well open your wallet and hand whoever wrote that all your stuff!  I froze it for the moment whilest I see what is up overall but i did back it up and uninstalls coming next.
> 
> Seriously, since this worked, you need to write a tutorial!  Those little details make the difference and using like Install Busybox, BusyBox and SuperSU are also keys once the root perms get handled.  Would save quite a few people's sanity around here.
> 
> Now let's hope someone gets a full backup ROM and other options for us!

Click to collapse



Go ahead you write one up, I dont come here anymore like I use to (iPhone 6+) /ducks
Just stopped by to see if I could root my son's tablet. 

Glad I could help :highfive:


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL!  Well thanks for the help!  I got it stuck in a boot loop from another program, but after that I suppose I'll do the dirty deed.


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 21, 2014)

Finally got my tablet today.  Unable to root using Kingo.  No way will I install iRoot.  Google and AVG are detecting viruses.
My test setup:
- Windows 8.1 64-bit Laptop, USB 2.0 port - Detects correctly in Kingo, fails to root on reboot (WaitForDeviceTimeout)
Same results on USB 3.0 port:
- Windows 8.1 64-bit Laptop, USB 3.0 port - Detects correctly in Kingo, fails to root on reboot (WaitForDeviceTimeout)

USB View - Device Descriptor:
bcdUSB:             0x0200
bDeviceClass:         0x00
bDeviceSubClass:      0x00
bDeviceProtocol:      0x00
bMaxPacketSize0:      0x40 (64)
*idVendor:           0x0BB4
idProduct:          0x0C02*
bcdDevice:          0x0216
iManufacturer:        0x02
iProduct:             0x03
iSerialNumber:        0x04
bNumConfigurations:   0x01


Vendor ID is* 0x0BB4*

Here is some of my ADB testing. 

Information: Checking ADB Status
adb devices
List of devices attached 
YL9DDAF6RCIVNJ49 device
Information: Checking Fastboot Status
fastboot devices
Fastboot Status: Device Connected
Information: Booting TWRP Temporarily...

Bricked the tablet by putting it in fastboot, transfering TWRP.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 21, 2014)

Kingo won't do it, I've been working with them directly but haven't heard back in a week at all.  I described that timeout, seems like we're 20 seconds short of success!

Now iRoot, Chrome just rejects it as malicious, because it's an .exe  I'm running a combo of Spybot 2 and Avira A/V and nothing's popped them at all but it does try to install some crapware onto the tablet.  One rule we've learned is NOT to click on the Chinese with the timer on dialog boxes, it won't install that junk.  But, you can also uninstall it or freeze it with Titanium and I didn't have any side effects afterwards.  By no means am I a fan of iRoot, but the PdaNet and iRoot combo did work long enough to get SuperSU, Titanium Backup and Busybox in there.  I made a stupid mistake afterwards that's bootlooped mine.

I know it says FASTBOOT during attempts at rooting, but either it's factory locked down or not really there from my research so yep, that'd cause a lock as well.  When I tried FASTBOOT, I was able to use CRTL-C and the Reset on the back to get it refired.

Interesting, when I do adb devices I see "1234567890ABCDEF sideload' and that's all it'll do.  So I don't see what appears to be the item you're showing?  Since I can't push/pull, there's no shot at editing the one base file that may be screwed up and causing the bootloop in my situation.

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------

I started another thread talking about straight hacking of this beast, not just the root portion: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rca-rct6773w22-8gb-7-inch-touchscreen-t2979283

I have more info on background, other compatible models/brands and such as a repository while we get lucky and crack this sucker!


----------



## Keezie (Dec 21, 2014)

i was able to get iroot for pc to work. once the app rebooted the tablet, it said waiting for device. i noticed that the pc wasn't recognizing the tablet yet even though it was still plugged in. i simply unplugged/replugged and iroot finished up. i saw the chinese option box pop up, clicked the option without the countdown, and i was officially rooted

i rebooted, seen that i still had root. installed supersu and titanium backup. updated supersu binaries, rebooted again, and used titanium backup to remove the blue lionhead super user app, as well as some other random ones. 

i'm on Windows 8 and was also having the same issues as everyone else with Kingoroot


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 21, 2014)

*ROM?*



Keezie said:


> i was able to get iroot for pc to work. once the app rebooted the tablet, it said waiting for device. i noticed that the pc wasn't recognizing the tablet yet even though it was still plugged in. i simply unplugged/replugged and iroot finished up. i saw the chinese option box pop up, clicked the option without the countdown, and i was officially rooted
> 
> i rebooted, seen that i still had root. installed supersu and titanium backup. updated supersu binaries, rebooted again, and used titanium backup to remove the blue lionhead super user app, as well as some other random ones.
> 
> i'm on Windows 8 and was also having the same issues as everyone else with Kingoroot

Click to collapse



But did you or can you dump the ROM for the rest of us? PLLLLEEEEZE? 

I got stuck in a bootloop (DO NOT make Titanium go to a System App!) and can only flash back to normal with a ROM from the SD or ADB.


----------



## Jfender1005 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Wal-Mart Voyager 7" RCT6773W22 ROOTED*

Okay, So I read this whole thread and tried Kingo and hit the same time out error that others have.  I tried the PDAnet and the SDK drivers and still the tablet timed out on the second reboot, which I think some of you have experienced.  I tried the mobile version or iRoot thinking that it can not steal my imei and since I do not use this tablet for anything secure I was not too concerned with spyware.  iRoot said it worked and even installed its own SuperSU version (white horse on a blue shield background) as a system app that I then could not get rid of.  It said "successful" but I did not have root.  Verified this with root checker and tried to install CF's SuperSU (THE SuperSU) but install failed (no root).  I tried to download the iRoot PC version but my anti-virus blocked the download and so I stopped trying that route.  After much searching I found "KingRoot" and from the site you can figure out that there is a PC version, a mobile version, and a download for some cleaner app.  On your tablet, download the mobile version (the site is in Chinese but it's the one with the phone) install the app and run it.  It took a LONG time, seriously like 5 minutes and the only thing that changes when it's running is the ring around the button is spinning.  Let it run and when it says success, exit out and install THE SuperSU from Playstore.  It took me two tries to install and the second time when it worked the new Chinese SuperSU asked for permission for CF's which then installed and recommended reboot.  Granted this and then opened TiBU and had to grant Superuser with both SuperSU apps, which confused TiBU a bit and I had to go into the TiBU menu and select "restart app" which open Titanium and populated correctly at which point I was able to uninstall the Chinese SuperSU's and the KingRoot app and now have a fully rooted RCA Voyager 7 RCT6773W22.  I hope this helps those of you who were unable to get Kingo to work.


----------



## nlsolja123 (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine is rooted, tell me what commands t put in and I'll do the dump


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 22, 2014)

nlsolja123 said:


> Mine is rooted, tell me what commands t put in and I'll do the dump

Click to collapse



There's a variety of ways to do it, but there's giant tutorials here on XDA that'd be far better than my instructions.

Trick is to get something that does a dump AND packs for a restore so we can use that same program to get it 
back up there.  Seems some of this has signature issues so it needs to be one clean move down and then back up.


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 22, 2014)

How to Easily Dump a Stock ROM of your Android Device

http://droidorigin.blogspot.com/2013/10/how-to-easily-dump-stock-rom-of-your.html

I will be happy to test the rom dump if someone uploads one.  Thanks


----------



## vdot (Dec 22, 2014)

*No love for RE-rooting using Kingo after OTA Update..*



alleyesonchris said:


> So I have two of these tablets (mine and my girlfriends) and I rooted them both. Kingo and pdanet worked for both no problem.
> 
> Unfortunately mine some how unrooted it self. i really don't know how it happened. SuperSU is still there though even after a factory reset.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same issue...exactly.  I also have 2 of these.  The first one I rooted with Kingo, and then when the update came along, I absent-mindedly took it without Un-rooting first ... maybe what you did, too.  After the update, which went fine, it took out my rooting, but when I try to re-root, Kingo is doing the same as with yours ... saying it has Rooted, but after tablet reboots, says it's not rooted.

The second tablet I updated BEFORE rooting with Kingo, and then rooted, and all is well.  I plan to get the updated & rooted image from the good tablet's cache, and then use the installed bootloader to restore that to the other tablet.  Hopefully it should work.  Otherwise I'll have to wait for somebody to get a new bootloader working, and try a new burn with that.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 22, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> How to Easily Dump a Stock ROM of your Android Device
> 
> http://droidorigin.blogspot.com/2013/10/how-to-easily-dump-stock-rom-of-your.html
> 
> I will be happy to test the rom dump if someone uploads one.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Me Too!  I nailed RCA/Voyager for one, taking away all their 'excuses', but I don't expect good things.

I also found a Cube CT25 that appears to be the same tablet WITH ROMs out there, but I'd rather do stock first than another load unless I have no choice.  Knew y'all would find a way!

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------




vdot said:


> I have the same issue...exactly.  I also have 2 of these.  The first one I rooted with Kingo, and then when the update came along, I absent-mindedly took it without Un-rooting first ... maybe what you did, too.  After the update, which went fine, it took out my rooting, but when I try to re-root, Kingo is doing the same as with yours ... saying it has Rooted, but after tablet reboots, says it's not rooted.
> 
> The second tablet I updated BEFORE rooting with Kingo, and then rooted, and all is well.  I plan to get the updated & rooted image from the good tablet's cache, and then use the installed bootloader to restore that to the other tablet.  Hopefully it should work.  Otherwise I'll have to wait for somebody to get a new bootloader working, and try a new burn with that.

Click to collapse



iRoot WILL work, you can get rid or freeze that stupid chinese app that gets stuck in there with Titanium.  Just DO NOT make Titanium a system app!  Leave it factory and I also used BusyBox installer from the Play store as well as SuperSU to get it rooted and stay rooted.  If there's a new OTA, sadly I can't get to that (why wouldn't these Voyager/RCA idiots not make an OTA part of recovery??) to find out if anything reverses or isn't re-rootable.


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 22, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> Me Too!  I nailed RCA/Voyager for one, taking away all their 'excuses', but I don't expect good things.
> 
> I also found a Cube CT25 that appears to be the same tablet WITH ROMs out there, but I'd rather do stock first than another load unless I have no choice.  Knew y'all would find a way!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are these tablets? allwinner, Intel, rockchip?

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 22, 2014)

vampirefo said:


> What are these tablets? allwinner, Intel, rockchip?
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



Everything I'm finding is Rockchip, but it's a MediaTek all in one APUish CPU on the thing according to the Cube builds.

Reads up as an HTC Desire on a straight USB detection, but since RCA/Voyager (whoever) locked the recovery menu down there's no way to do ADB other than sideload for anything.  And therefore you can't even get a shell going to get into the memory drive inside to edit files and possibly unbrick or unbootloop the suckers.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 22, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> Everything I'm finding is Rockchip, but it's a MediaTek all in one APUish CPU on the thing according to the Cube builds.
> 
> Reads up as an HTC Desire on a straight USB detection, but since RCA/Voyager (whoever) locked the recovery menu down there's no way to do ADB other than sideload for anything.  And therefore you can't even get a shell going to get into the memory drive inside to edit files and possibly unbrick or unbootloop the suckers.

Click to collapse



Interesting, if the price drops again, I may get one and see about putting cwm recovery on it.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 22, 2014)

vampirefo said:


> Interesting, if the price drops again, I may get one and see about putting cwm recovery on it.

Click to collapse



The Fanboys will trash this thing, but if you get the right model (this one) and in mint shape (seems shipping trashed a boatload of'em) it cranks.  I've had it doing a ton of stuff and playing video without a hitch and it sure ain't hundreds like the stuff they think you should buy.  Those might be too easy to crack so they look impressive playing with them but this thing has potential.

Clockwork doesn't show any of the models of this out there as compatible and anyone who's tried has hit walls in functionality, mainly from the lockdown of the Recovery menu.  It will ONLY take Updates, signed by them apparently, thru ADB, SD or Cache and then wipe stuff.  There is a restore and backup, but I did one and it keeps faulting with a checksum mismatch.  So the first barrier to really going nuts with this seems to be that blockade.

Another interesting note after research, other branded versions of this exact tablet seem to have full 1080p video, HDMI and BT with more goodies.  Seems thsi one cheaped out and left the HDMI port out, but the one chip that does WiFi allegedly does BT as well and they may not have loaded the software drivers for that to turn on.  The Cube CT25 has all that, looks exactly the same, so I'm very curious if their ROM loads and then turns on anything new and upgrades the video to 1920x instead of the claimed 1200x


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 22, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> The Fanboys will trash this thing, but if you get the right model (this one) and in mint shape (seems shipping trashed a boatload of'em) it cranks.  I've had it doing a ton of stuff and playing video without a hitch and it sure ain't hundreds like the stuff they think you should buy.  Those might be too easy to crack so they look impressive playing with them but this thing has potential.
> 
> Clockwork doesn't show any of the models of this out there as compatible and anyone who's tried has hit walls in functionality, mainly from the lockdown of the Recovery menu.  It will ONLY take Updates, signed by them apparently, thru ADB, SD or Cache and then wipe stuff.  There is a restore and backup, but I did one and it keeps faulting with a checksum mismatch.  So the first barrier to really going nuts with this seems to be that blockade.
> 
> Another interesting note after research, other branded versions of this exact tablet seem to have full 1080p video, HDMI and BT with more goodies.  Seems thsi one cheaped out and left the HDMI port out, but the one chip that does WiFi allegedly does BT as well and they may not have loaded the software drivers for that to turn on.  The Cube CT25 has all that, looks exactly the same, so I'm very curious if their ROM loads and then turns on anything new and upgrades the video to 1920x instead of the claimed 1200x

Click to collapse



Lock down stock recovery is normal, having no cwm recovery is normal as well, I build my own cwm recoveries, all the devices I build recoveries for don't have a cwm recovery until I build them.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 22, 2014)

Confirmed that KingRoot works.   Here is the link I used:

http://res.kingroot.net/msoft/webapp_kingroot/image/KingRoot_Android_3.4.1.157-General_105001.apk

SuperSU 2.40 - It auto updates and removes the chinese SU app.  

http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/59512856/file.html


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 22, 2014)

Did you also have to update su binary?

Sent from my T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 22, 2014)

vampirefo said:


> Did you also have to update su binary?
> 
> Sent from my T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes.  I  downloaded both of the following apk's on my PC.  Moved them to the /Download folder on the internal flash of the tablet

http://res.kingroot.net/msoft/webapp...ral_105001.apk
http://www37.zippyshare.com/v/59512856/file.html

Installed the KingRoot apk.  It's confusing because I don't speak 中國 lol.  I ran it a couple times by tapping the big ring.  Then another app popped up - appears to be the Super User app. 

I then installed the SuperSU apk.  It auto updates and automatically removed the chinese super user app.  I rebooted a few times and still have root


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 24, 2014)

So far, no good...

  At this stage it's just hitting walls and stuck in a bootloop.  RCA/Venturer/ALCO 'support' is obviously screen-reading trained monkeys so you won't find help there.  I've hit up the Hong Kong parent to see if I get really lucky, but everything I've tried is nothing but that bootloop.


----------



## joeybear23 (Dec 24, 2014)

I am getting nothing but the generic "ConnectionUnstabitil" error when trying to root with Kingo.
Anyone else get this?

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

Never mind, I figured it out.  Since I am running an Android emulator (Blue Stacks) on my laptop as well, this was causing problems with Kingo.
As soon as I quit the emulator (and exited its quick launcher) I was able to successfully root with Kingo.

I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## joeybear23 (Dec 24, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> Confirmed that KingRoot works.   Here is the link I used:
> 
> http://res.kingroot.net/msoft/webapp_kingroot/image/KingRoot_Android_3.4.1.157-General_105001.apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought three of these. The first two went without a hitch using Kingo Root other than what I described in my previous post.
The third one had issues and perhaps has an odd device ID, because Windows kept installing HTC drivers for it automatically. I had to use the process you described in order to gain root.
I am thinking this is due to a slight HW/FW variation, and perhaps there are more than just two variations of this device out there....

For what it's worth, the odd one out came from the Wal-Mart Distribution Center in Cedar Rapids Iowa, and the other two came from Tampa Florida.


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 24, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> So far, no good...
> 
> At this stage it's just hitting walls and stuck in a bootloop.  RCA/Venturer/ALCO 'support' is obviously screen-reading trained monkeys so you won't find help there.  I've hit up the Hong Kong parent to see if I get really lucky, but everything I've tried is nothing but that bootloop.

Click to collapse



Can you boot to recovery?  I made a flashable rom of my rooted/updated tablet.  I am running: RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-6378-V28-V1.7.21

The power button is worthless on these.  The only way I have found to recover is to let the battery drain.  Charge it a little and boot to recovery (Vol Up + Power).

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




joeybear23 said:


> I bought three of these. The first two went without a hitch using Kingo Root other than what I described in my previous post.
> The third one had issues and perhaps has an odd device ID, because Windows kept installing HTC drivers for it automatically. I had to use the process you described in order to gain root.
> I am thinking this is due to a slight HW/FW variation, and perhaps there are more than just two variations of this device out there....
> 
> For what it's worth, the odd one out came from the Wal-Mart Distribution Center in Cedar Rapids Iowa, and the other two came from Tampa Florida.

Click to collapse



Very interesting!  My unit is also the HTC version.  It's detected as an HTC Dream.  I was not able to root with Kingo or iRoot.  Only King.  Must be differences in the board.   Anyone know of a detailed
output for hardware?  I found this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dama.hardwareinfo&hl=en

It exports the hardware info to text.  If you run on both models and perform a "dif", it may shed some light to the differences.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 24, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> Can you boot to recovery?  I made a flashable rom of my rooted/updated tablet.  I am running: RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-6378-V28-V1.7.21
> 
> The power button is worthless on these.  The only way I have found to recover is to let the battery drain.  Charge it a little and boot to recovery (Vol Up + Power).

Click to collapse



Whoa, where'd you get that?  I've been able to get to recovery but just to apply Updates - but a flashable ROM or backup could work and should if it did for you!  How'd you get it in there?  And where can I find that file, even if ya just PM me with it!  That'd get me back inside at least, which is better than a box of bootloops!


----------



## nlsolja123 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine showed  up as HTC as well, I figured it was due  to my HTC phone's.

I've rooted with the Chinese ir0ot . then install gravity box and xposed..  It makes this tabletmperfect.  Only down side It has no kernel schedular  but has some oddball Govners... I wish HTC keyboard was on all androids


----------



## n2locarz (Dec 25, 2014)

PSCGOhio said:


> Whoa, where'd you get that?  I've been able to get to recovery but just to apply Updates - but a flashable ROM or backup could work and should if it did for you!  How'd you get it in there?  And where can I find that file, even if ya just PM me with it!  That'd get me back inside at least, which is better than a box of bootloops!

Click to collapse



I made it.  But it's not signed so we can't flash from recovery.   But there is good news.  Our RCA's have the same boards as the Cube U27GT.  Someone discovered a method for installing CWM.  Here is the article.  If I get some free time, I'm going to give this a try.

http://www.mypizzatube.com/Articoli/2014-11-06_How_to_CWM_recovery_Cube_Talk_8h.html


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 25, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> I made it.  But it's not signed so we can't flash from recovery.   But there is good news.  Our RCA's have the same boards as the Cube U27GT.  Someone discovered a method for installing CWM.  Here is the article.  If I get some free time, I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> http://www.mypizzatube.com/Articoli/2014-11-06_How_to_CWM_recovery_Cube_Talk_8h.html

Click to collapse



This could do it!  I found the Cube and MediaTek info before (see my other thread on this PIA tablet of ours LOL) so I actually have the whole U27GT ROM and all, stock!  They have no issues publishing it unlike the morons at RCA (et al).  Now this ROM should also give us a crack at the built-in-but-turned-off Bluetooth, GPS and FM radios in this thing (factory built by MediaTek in the MT8127A) along with 1920x resolution.  So if this gents found the way for us to get around this last hurdle that could do it, nice find!  I'm on that myself.

I've got most of the stuff linked in here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/rca-rct6773w22-8gb-7-inch-touchscreen-t2979283

It's a little too big to upload so I symlinked it somewhere accessible.


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy holidays ppl!!!  :sly:


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 25, 2014)

n2locarz said:


> I made it.  But it's not signed so we can't flash from recovery.   But there is good news.  Our RCA's have the same boards as the Cube U27GT.  Someone discovered a method for installing CWM.  Here is the article.  If I get some free time, I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> http://www.mypizzatube.com/Articoli/2014-11-06_How_to_CWM_recovery_Cube_Talk_8h.html

Click to collapse



Well, no progress.  In my case it's a bootloop with only Recovery mode available as clamped as it is.  So even those instructions presume I'm getting a connection and while I can install the USB drivers it's not staying connected or being recognized by any of these programs to even get it going.  

I will note those instructions are stuff mostly done, 1-4 I have in the ROM I mentioned so there'd be no need to make the backup and all that.  Even have the scatter file.  But then I'm back to SP Tools and not connecting.  USBdeview sees things, so I know it's there and installing, but again nothing constant.  If I turn on the tab at all, the only way any sign of USB connection working is to go into Update by ADB mode which will only sideload.

If I keep it powered off I get all the Preloader stuff going, but I've ranged from just sitting there detected to 5 seconds before going to charge mode to now almost instantly showing the MTK USB, then going to charge mode and killing the USB connection on me.

I'm stumped!  Not sure with all this software I do have if something I'm missing isn't even right.

UPDATE:  Helps when you have the RIGHT stuff!  What they've packed is modified, outdated or non x64.  No wonder that wasn't working right...

USBDeview 64 - http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usbdeview-x64.zip
USBDeview x86 - http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usbdeview.zip
USBDeview Support Site - http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usb_devices_view.html


----------



## dennduke28 (Dec 26, 2014)

*me too*



Jfender1005 said:


> Okay, So I read this whole thread and tried Kingo and hit the same time out error that others have.  I tried the PDAnet and the SDK drivers and still the tablet timed out on the second reboot, which I think some of you have experienced.  I tried the mobile version or iRoot thinking that it can not steal my imei and since I do not use this tablet for anything secure I was not too concerned with spyware.  iRoot said it worked and even installed its own SuperSU version (white horse on a blue shield background) as a system app that I then could not get rid of.  It said "successful" but I did not have root.  Verified this with root checker and tried to install CF's SuperSU (THE SuperSU) but install failed (no root).  I tried to download the iRoot PC version but my anti-virus blocked the download and so I stopped trying that route.  After much searching I found "KingRoot" and from the site you can figure out that there is a PC version, a mobile version, and a download for some cleaner app.  On your tablet, download the mobile version (the site is in Chinese but it's the one with the phone) install the app and run it.  It took a LONG time, seriously like 5 minutes and the only thing that changes when it's running is the ring around the button is spinning.  Let it run and when it says success, exit out and install THE SuperSU from Playstore.  It took me two tries to install and the second time when it worked the new Chinese SuperSU asked for permission for CF's which then installed and recommended reboot.  Granted this and then opened TiBU and had to grant Superuser with both SuperSU apps, which confused TiBU a bit and I had to go into the TiBU menu and select "restart app" which open Titanium and populated correctly at which point I was able to uninstall the Chinese SuperSU's and the KingRoot app and now have a fully rooted RCA Voyager 7 RCT6773W22.  I hope this helps those of you who were unable to get Kingo to work.

Click to collapse



Me too I did the same thing installing the real superuser instead than getting rid of that Chinese **** I earsed that  now I have a rooted tablet waiting for a cu ROM and clockwork 
Like everyone else who has this dev rooted sucessfully

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




dennduke28 said:


> Me too I did the same thing installing the real superuser instead than getting rid of that Chinese **** I earsed that  now I have a rooted tablet waiting for a cu ROM and clockwork
> Like everyone else who has this dev rooted sucessfully

Click to collapse



But I used iroot on PC together via USB to root my dev .and I erased that as awell after real su


----------



## Lukas2179 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Got root*

I was able to get root to work with kingroot but when I try to get SuperSU it says I need to update the binary and it doesn't work.


----------



## Nathan.skitka (Dec 27, 2014)

*hi I have three of these rct6773w22 in my home.*

i only have my personal tablet rooted but would like bt fm an overclocking.  hope this support grows.  thanks to everone here for this support  may it grow cause this could be a great tablet  with a little more support,  or atlest it fells like it could  be,  thanks  again.


----------



## jharos (Dec 28, 2014)

Have 3 of them, none of them worked the first time been messing with factory reset 2 of them worked with glitches, the other one is in a boot loop. I saw someone having update 1.7 where do you get those updates

Sent from my XT910 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## AnimeKronik (Dec 28, 2014)

i successfully rooted my sons voyager using kingoroot and the pdanet drivers first time around. very easy i might add. now im going to await a cfw/rom which i hope gets released with 4.4.4 kitkat. there are apps id like to use that do not work with 4.4.2 and it is literally driving me up a wall with him(hes 1 btw). i have yet to do my daughters(3), and i have the same issues with apk's on hers.


----------



## BobbyBlunt (Dec 28, 2014)

Kingroot worked fine here as well. I also had to obtain the drivers using pdanet. I have removed a few system apps (like dialer) and I seem to be running fine. Not a bad device for the amount I paid for it. They made great Christmas presents for my kids


----------



## nlsolja123 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm running 4.4.2 v28 v1.6. .. My friend just updated hisstock ROM and he's on 4.4.2-3101 v32 v1.3.21


----------



## jbarcus81 (Dec 29, 2014)

BobbyBlunt said:


> Kingroot worked fine here as well. I also had to obtain the drivers using pdanet. I have removed a few system apps (like dialer) and I seem to be running fine. Not a bad device for the amount I paid for it. They made great Christmas presents for my kids

Click to collapse



How long does this Kingoroot take? I've been running it for some time now.. keeps downloading requisite dependency files and the tablet reboots now and then.. "checking root status" downloading, etc" over and over.. can I start over? Keep going? It just not going to work for me? 

Seconds after I posted this it says "Root Succeeded!" ... LoL

The only real issue I have are constant reboots.. I got this tablet for my 9 year old niece and she loves it.. but up until last night it's been fine.. Now anything you do just about anything it will lockup and reboot.. No idea what's up with it.. Maybe an exchange? I mean simply opening Chrome will throw it into a reboot.. 

I updated the play store and have been updating individual apps.. so far so good.. Seems it was having trouble processing updates through the play store..


----------



## bcormeay (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anybody know why certain apps aren't compatible with the Voyager?  For example I want to install "Google Keep" (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.keep), but it says its not compatible..

At first I thought maybe it needed a newer version of Android then 4.4.2, but my girlfriend is able to install it fine on her LG Tablet that also runs 4.4.2.   So obviously its not the version.    I am able to install it on my old lower rez Android phone, so it isn't an issue of screen resolution.  

Anybody know why this can't be installed on the Voyager?  (Or is it just not working for me?)


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 31, 2014)

bcormeay said:


> Does anybody know why certain apps aren't compatible with the Voyager?  For example I want to install "Google Keep" (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.keep), but it says its not compatible..
> 
> At first I thought maybe it needed a newer version of Android then 4.4.2, but my girlfriend is able to install it fine on her LG Tablet that also runs 4.4.2.   So obviously its not the version.    I am able to install it on my old lower rez Android phone, so it isn't an issue of screen resolution.
> 
> Anybody know why this can't be installed on the Voyager?  (Or is it just not working for me?)

Click to collapse



Just side load the apk file.


----------



## bcormeay (Dec 31, 2014)

rubberman365 said:


> Just side load the apk file.

Click to collapse



Ok, that worked.    Still doesn't explain why it happens though.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Dec 31, 2014)

bcormeay said:


> Ok, that worked.    Still doesn't explain why it happens though.

Click to collapse



Happens because someone didn't pay the blood money to Google to get our tabs 'certified' so it would load things that work fine as straight loaded apk's.  I've had to do a ton of those on various phones and tablets and certification takes so long many times the thing's worthless by the time it's stuck into Google Play.  You may install Amazon Appstore and find apps over there work that say 'incompatible' on Google Play.


----------



## QkTreasures (Dec 31, 2014)

bcormeay said:


> Ok, that worked.    Still doesn't explain why it happens though.

Click to collapse



I just usually download the app I want from google play using my phone & then I use a app to extract the apk file & send it to my google. Drive. Then I just open drive on tablet, download & install apk file.


----------



## joeybear23 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone find a good folio case for these?
I just know my kids are going to break their tablet, but every generic case I can find uses those heap elastic straps that cover the camera and aren't very secure.


----------



## n2locarz (Jan 1, 2015)

*Walmart Exchange / Return Policy*

I spoke with the manager at the Walmart that I purchased the tablet from.  Walmart will exchange or refund it 2 weeks from Christmas day. 
January 8th is the final day to return it.  My local store has extras in stock in case you brick your unit.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 1, 2015)

n2locarz said:


> I spoke with the manager at the Walmart that I purchased the tablet from.  Walmart will exchange or refund it 2 weeks from Christmas day.
> January 8th is the final day to return it.  My local store has extras in stock in case you brick your unit.

Click to collapse



I went the online route and it states exch/ref 30 days after?  Not sure why the store would be different as they have had the 30 day policy also.

I'm past that mark myself, I got mine in the Black Friday run, but since I know I don't really have a hardware fault and mine ran perfectly before it went bootlooped I don't want to trade it in or even warranty it because of the damages I'm seeing in the shipment from China!  If it's got a physical fault, ya I'd get it back right away and PHYSICALLY inspect the replacement they're trying to give you as they like to rebox junk!


----------



## Xactot (Jan 3, 2015)

n2locarz said:


> Can you boot to recovery?  I made a flashable rom of my rooted/updated tablet.  I am running: RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-6378-V28-V1.7.21
> 
> The power button is worthless on these.  The only way I have found to recover is to let the battery drain.  Charge it a little and boot to recovery (Vol Up + Power).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

Click to collapse



If you can get your tablet to turn on and start normally, you can also reboot the tablet to recovery from adb: adb reboot recovery


----------



## canodroid15 (Jan 3, 2015)

Here's a few screenies with my info, kernel date & build prop just for general info, maybe I can help someone,


----------



## nlsolja123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Can I unroot,  update it and reroot? I've never done that before .


----------



## n2locarz (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey guys.  Found a 3 pack of Matte finish screen covers on Ebay for $4.  they arrived today and it installed PERFECT!  I still had the factory plastic screen cover so my screen is good.  What aftermarket case are you guys using?  Links would also be great.  I'm not a huge fan of Porfolios but it looks like our choices are limited.


----------



## TripFX (Jan 8, 2015)

anyone able to find a working xpad.ko to get xbox360 controller to work?


----------



## joeybear23 (Jan 8, 2015)

n2locarz said:


> Hey guys.  Found a 3 pack of Matte finish screen covers on Ebay for $4.  they arrived today and it installed PERFECT!  I still had the factory plastic screen cover so my screen is good.  What aftermarket case are you guys using?  Links would also be great.  I'm not a huge fan of Porfolios but it looks like our choices are limited.

Click to collapse



I just ordered 3 of these, which won't arrive from China until later this month:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QLID2KU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have tried two elastic strap style folios from local stores, but they fail miserably at holding this tablet's corners. This grip style looks to be much better.


----------



## simplegoodmobile (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## abhilash64 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Renamed my build.prop file and rebooted by mistake....tab wont start*

Hi,

I renamed my build.prop file and rebooted the device and forgot to change the name of the file back. Now it is stuck at the boot logo and it wont start. Can anyone suggest me a way out of this. How can I fix it.

Thanks


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## TripFX (Jan 8, 2015)

just wanted to say looks like everyone else here missed the update to v38 v1.8.0 Dec 31st. Simple way to get the upgrade to show up. wipe davlik-cache. it was right after this wipe mine popped up with the update xD


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 8, 2015)

TripFX said:


> just wanted to say looks like everyone else here missed the update to v38 v1.8.0 Dec 31st. Simple way to get the upgrade to show up. wipe davlik-cache. it was right after this wipe mine popped up with the update xD

Click to collapse



That update might fix some of broken tablets, you should share with users who can't boot their tablet, it has rca signature so will flash via stock recovery.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 8, 2015)

TripFX said:


> just wanted to say looks like everyone else here missed the update to v38 v1.8.0 Dec 31st. Simple way to get the upgrade to show up. wipe davlik-cache. it was right after this wipe mine popped up with the update xD

Click to collapse



I'll second that!  I'm willing to give that a shot if you can do it, I've got a bootlooper.  That signature alone means it should at least try to do it, could get lucky and there's hundreds of us out here it'd help!


----------



## Lukas2179 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Bootloop*

I accidentally took the OTA and I am stuck in bootloop. If someone could send me a recovery backup I would be very happy


----------



## TripFX (Jan 9, 2015)

never made a rom dump before. if someone can point me in the right direction i would be glad to make a rom backup for others to use otherwise give me time to figure it out how, then do it and last upload it.


----------



## Lukas2179 (Jan 9, 2015)

TripFX said:


> never made a rom dump before. if someone can point me in the right direction i would be glad to make a rom backup for others to use otherwise give me time to figure it out how, then do it and last upload it.

Click to collapse



If you boot into recovery there is an option to backup user data. It saves to your microsd card.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 9, 2015)

Lukas2179 said:


> If you boot into recovery there is an option to backup user data. It saves to your microsd card.

Click to collapse



While that is a true statement, the Backup file is coded for the machine it came from so the rest of us will pop MD5 checksum errors when we try it.  I've tried that, got that error, tried some published MD5 'fixes' and none worked.  I have seen a couple great tutorials here at XDA on how to do a true ROM dump and the right files to use for each.  I'll try to link back to here to help, it's far better than trying to explain it myself as I'm not that skilled with it.  My background is from Linux servers, not as heavily into Android (yet).


----------



## TripFX (Jan 10, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> While that is a true statement, the Backup file is coded for the machine it came from so the rest of us will pop MD5 checksum errors when we try it.  I've tried that, got that error, tried some published MD5 'fixes' and none worked.  I have seen a couple great tutorials here at XDA on how to do a true ROM dump and the right files to use for each.  I'll try to link back to here to help, it's far better than trying to explain it myself as I'm not that skilled with it.  My background is from Linux servers, not as heavily into Android (yet).

Click to collapse



ya i fig'd that already otherwise thats what i woulda done it that way. but due past experiences with android i knew this was not an option. However if you do find the links let me know would be nice even for future references.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 11, 2015)

TripFX said:


> ya i fig'd that already otherwise thats what i woulda done it that way. but due past experiences with android i knew this was not an option. However if you do find the links let me know would be nice even for future references.

Click to collapse



OK, tracked down what should do the trick:

What is it:
http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/introduction-how-an-android-rom-is-built

Basic Guide on making a ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1801690&nocache=1

What is making a ROM from source:
http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/getting-started-building-android-from-source

Basic Guide for making a ROM with MediaTek devices (which ours is, the MT8127)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2754145


----------



## TripFX (Jan 11, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> OK, tracked down what should do the trick:
> 
> What is it:
> http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/introduction-how-an-android-rom-is-built
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry but none of those links have anything to do with making a rom dump that others can use. Those are about making custom roms not making a stock dump. As far as porting roms that's easy. However the issue with custom roms on this specific device once we put cwm\twrp you can't go back to stock recovery due to locked bootloader thus you won't be able to get stock rom updates or able to make it stock for warranty. The main thing is get a working stock img for people who are having rom issues and do backup or just to do a clean install.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 11, 2015)

TripFX said:


> sorry but none of those links have anything to do with making a rom dump that others can use. Those are about making custom roms not making a stock dump. As far as porting roms that's easy. However the issue with custom roms on this specific device once we put cwm\twrp you can't go back to stock recovery due to locked bootloader thus you won't be able to get stock rom updates or able to make it stock for warranty. The main thing is get a working stock img for people who are having rom issues and do backup or just to do a clean install.

Click to collapse



Ah, I kinda figured the top two were like that but more reference.  

But the last one especially was ROM from source?  Source being a dump?  Lemme dig some more, I had even downloaded some of the files from whatever I'd found but I'm having a connection issue beyond using ADB or the SD card.  I didn't look at your profile on the left to see you had a clue, the other stuff I tossed in thinking it was someone with a working tab just taking a wild shot at it!  Teaches me not to pay attention! LOL


----------



## TripFX (Jan 12, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> Ah, I kinda figured the top two were like that but more reference.
> 
> But the last one especially was ROM from source?  Source being a dump?  Lemme dig some more, I had even downloaded some of the files from whatever I'd found but I'm having a connection issue beyond using ADB or the SD card.  I didn't look at your profile on the left to see you had a clue, the other stuff I tossed in thinking it was someone with a working tab just taking a wild shot at it!  Teaches me not to pay attention! LOL

Click to collapse



lol source meaning source code not rom dump. my tab is working excellently aside from su binary wont update for some reason which isn't that big of deal as that can be fix when we get a working dump as you can just replace it in the zip before flashing or uploading already done zip. Once i know they are done pushing updates to this tab then i will go ahead and get a custom recovery and a modded stock rom up. that or if for some miraculous reason they post source and bootloader unlocker but that's like a 1 out of 1 trillion chance happening.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 12, 2015)

TripFX said:


> lol source meaning source code not rom dump. my tab is working excellently aside from su binary wont update for some reason which isn't that big of deal as that can be fix when we get a working dump as you can just replace it in the zip before flashing or uploading already done zip. Once i know they are done pushing updates to this tab then i will go ahead and get a custom recovery and a modded stock rom up. that or if for some miraculous reason they post source and bootloader unlocker but that's like a 1 out of 1 trillion chance happening.

Click to collapse



Gotcha, that'd be my Linux server admin side showing 

I don't think they can post the ROM or sources that'd work for this sadly, because it totally appears ALCO simply bought the RCA name and created that call center giving them nothing but screen-reading monkey response cards.  They've planted the HQ in Canada to avoid dealing with the US in much of this, yet most of the ops and 'service' seem to be in upstate New York.  The worst part is these tabs are really nice for their price point and features, but it appears the boat they shipped over on went through some kind of Tsunami and tons got totally screwed up in shipping.   So they're getting a crap reputation because of that whole setup.

The flipside is Cube, www.51cube.com, they've got all the support files right up where you can get'm and total support in comparison.  But the digital signatures on the files aren't RCA'ed so they tank.  I dug around inside the backup that was made to see if I could find that file or ID but all I get is MD5 stuff and mismatch failures on load.  Those seem to be because it takes a snapshot of the unit it's on, so playback to another tablet would pop the mismatch.


----------



## TripFX (Jan 13, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> Gotcha, that'd be my Linux server admin side showing
> 
> I don't think they can post the ROM or sources that'd work for this sadly, because it totally appears ALCO simply bought the RCA name and created that call center giving them nothing but screen-reading monkey response cards.  They've planted the HQ in Canada to avoid dealing with the US in much of this, yet most of the ops and 'service' seem to be in upstate New York.  The worst part is these tabs are really nice for their price point and features, but it appears the boat they shipped over on went through some kind of Tsunami and tons got totally screwed up in shipping.   So they're getting a crap reputation because of that whole setup.
> 
> The flipside is Cube, www.51cube.com, they've got all the support files right up where you can get'm and total support in comparison.  But the digital signatures on the files aren't RCA'ed so they tank.  I dug around inside the backup that was made to see if I could find that file or ID but all I get is MD5 stuff and mismatch failures on load.  Those seem to be because it takes a snapshot of the unit it's on, so playback to another tablet would pop the mismatch.

Click to collapse



ya its the bootloader. i know that you can still do a rom dump and use it with others with it locked if it's done right. wished they used crc32 instead of md5. crc32 is easy to fake the sig but that would also defeat the there purpose for a locked bootloader. As far as Cube brand goes i've know about it for a few weeks now u25gt-c4w model to be exact. I'm wondering if it's the same thing. but have yet to see if the mobo inside is gigabyte as well. if so then i pretty sure we could just use theirs.  other specs is same. which is messed up as they underclocked the cpu  to 1.3Ghz as well but least the state in there own product info when mediatek states its 1.5ghz and rca claims its 1.4ghz in there product info which it's really 1.3ghz if you look on the tab it's self. like cpu-z.


----------



## Rts420 (Jan 13, 2015)

I am new to the whole rooting process and don't have much experience with it. I did install android 4.4.4 on a HP tablet a couple weeks ago.. but other than that little to no experience.

I successfully rooted the RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 earlier today thanks to:



mims1979 said:


> Kingo app worked fine
> 
> Had to manually install adb driver.
> Download/unzip the latest android usb drivers from google then add:
> ...

Click to collapse



My whole goal in rooting was to install another version of Android. The game I want to play (Racing Rivals) says its not compatible with the Kitkat version 4.4.2

Anyone know what version of Android I should be aiming for? I don't want to pick one that slows up the tablet.. but I want to be able to play Racing Rivals on it.

Any other tips for a beginner in rooting would be great. Anything that will make the tablet faster or fix my compatibility problems?

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## joeybear23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Rts420 said:


> I am new to the whole rooting process and don't have much experience with it. I did install android 4.4.4 on a HP tablet a couple weeks ago.. but other than that little to no experience.
> 
> I successfully rooted the RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 earlier today thanks to:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately your best route to get a different version of Android installed is to find a developer who has created a ROM for this device, and I do not believe anyone has done so at this point.


----------



## joeybear23 (Jan 13, 2015)

FYI,
I have three of these. Rooted two with Kingo and had to root the other with the Chinese Kingroot app. After each I used SuperSU to update the binary and dropped the other root app.
One of the ones I rooted with Kingo has since lost root and I had to use Kingroot to get it back, and it is not allowing SuperSU to overwrite/update the binary.   The other two tablets are fine at this point, but I am trying to figure out what happened. Perhaps my 12 year old did something, but I doubt it since she only plays a few games on it.

Updated to add: After several attempts and reboots, I finally was able to get SuperSU to overwrite/update the su binary and take control of root privileges and uninstall Kingroot.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 13, 2015)

TripFX said:


> ya its the bootloader. i know that you can still do a rom dump and use it with others with it locked if it's done right. wished they used crc32 instead of md5. crc32 is easy to fake the sig but that would also defeat the there purpose for a locked bootloader. As far as Cube brand goes i've know about it for a few weeks now u25gt-c4w model to be exact. I'm wondering if it's the same thing. but have yet to see if the mobo inside is gigabyte as well. if so then i pretty sure we could just use theirs.  other specs is same. which is messed up as they underclocked the cpu  to 1.3Ghz as well but least the state in there own product info when mediatek states its 1.5ghz and rca claims its 1.4ghz in there product info which it's really 1.3ghz if you look on the tab it's self. like cpu-z.

Click to collapse



Still not sure if the mobo is a Gigabyte or just reads up as that to the tools that check.  But the U25GT-C4W is the exact match I believe, quad-core and all.  Other models of the U25GT are the original single and dual cores.  I got that ROM, I can pop it up somewhere accessible since the Cube site's in Hong Kong/China and takes hours to suck the thing down! LOL  Not the most interesting part is this sucker's APU actually is rated at a 1.7 but it's dumbed down.  Same with the vid, it's 1920x and it's dumbed down to 1200x.  Also the GPS, FM and BT are turned off, but naturally built into that same APU from MediaTek.


----------



## TripFX (Jan 14, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> Still not sure if the mobo is a Gigabyte or just reads up as that to the tools that check.  But the U25GT-C4W is the exact match I believe, quad-core and all.  Other models of the U25GT are the original single and dual cores.  I got that ROM, I can pop it up somewhere accessible since the Cube site's in Hong Kong/China and takes hours to suck the thing down! LOL  Not the most interesting part is this sucker's APU actually is rated at a 1.7 but it's dumbed down.  Same with the vid, it's 1920x and it's dumbed down to 1200x.  Also the GPS, FM and BT are turned off, but naturally built into that same APU from MediaTek.

Click to collapse



that would be great if ya upload it to google drive or zippyshare and pm it to me. i will know for sure when i look thru it.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 14, 2015)

TripFX said:


> that would be great if ya upload it to google drive or zippyshare and pm it to me. i will know for sure when i look thru it.

Click to collapse



Can you post output from.

cat /proc/filesystems 

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## TripFX (Jan 15, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> Still not sure if the mobo is a Gigabyte or just reads up as that to the tools that check.  But the U25GT-C4W is the exact match I believe, quad-core and all.  Other models of the U25GT are the original single and dual cores.  I got that ROM, I can pop it up somewhere accessible since the Cube site's in Hong Kong/China and takes hours to suck the thing down! LOL  Not the most interesting part is this sucker's APU actually is rated at a 1.7 but it's dumbed down.  Same with the vid, it's 1920x and it's dumbed down to 1200x.  Also the GPS, FM and BT are turned off, but naturally built into that same APU from MediaTek.

Click to collapse



thanks for taking the time to upload but unfortunately after unpacking the imgs to see the actual files including build.prop there is nothing that i could find that would tell us if it really is gigabyte board in the cube or not.



vampirefo said:


> Can you post output from.
> 
> cat /proc/filesystems
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



here ya go


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, the file you uploaded is /dev/log/system
The file I need is /dev/proc/filesystems

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## TheRevICS (Jan 16, 2015)

*Too risky*

Ive seen previous complaints of root access interupting the boot loader, which may have taken part in the android version this tablet runs on the hardware. (look up the detailed specs) i wouldnt operate this tablet with root unless someone sent me a dev dummy


----------



## 11fan (Jan 17, 2015)

TheRevICS said:


> Ive seen previous complaints of root access interupting the boot loader, which may have taken part in the android version this tablet runs on the hardware. (look up the detailed specs) i wouldnt operate this tablet with root unless someone sent me a dev dummy

Click to collapse



a coworker of mine handed over his RCA 7 incher to me to see what i could do with it such as root/recovery/rom/etc.  i have not had any issues running it rooted.  i used kingo after manually installing google drivers it connected with kingo and did its thing with no glitches at all.  but i have declined the 1.8.0 update and turned off the update auto checker. i think its running 1.3.1 so far i have not run into any issues running it with it being rooted. have been using it just like i would be using any other.........just sharing my info


Mike


----------



## TripFX (Jan 17, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Hi, the file you uploaded is /dev/log/system
> The file I need is /dev/proc/filesystems
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



thats the log that it gives when i type "adb logcat /dev/proc/filesystems" any other commands? You want me to try?



TheRevICS said:


> Ive seen previous complaints of root access interupting the boot loader, which may have taken part in the android version this tablet runs on the hardware. (look up the detailed specs) i wouldnt operate this tablet with root unless someone sent me a dev dummy

Click to collapse



The only isssue with the bootloader is we can't have custom recoveries, roms, etc due to it being locked.  Which means if theres an official update you won't be able to install it due to the lock. if it was unlocked then none of that matters. 



? for those that may have the Cube U25GT-C4W. If you don't mind opening up your tablet (if you dont mind voiding warranty and at your own risk and free will)  and see who the motherboard manufacture is. Our RCA's build prop says Gigabyte which is correct as i verified it my self by even opening one i before. Where as the Cube just says Cube. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 17, 2015)

TripFX said:


> thats the log that it gives when i type "adb logcat /dev/proc/filesystems" any other commands? You want me to try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



adb shell
cat /dev/proc/filesystems


----------



## TripFX (Jan 17, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> adb shell
> cat /dev/proc/filesystems

Click to collapse



there is no dev/proc/filesystems but there is /proc/filesystems which i did get. Even did ls and cd to find the path.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 17, 2015)

That's it thanks, kernel supports ext4 so this tablet can be changed from ubifs to ext4. Which will make the tablet more stable and less prone to bootloops.

Now if I can get this tablet cheap, I can fix these tablets, create recovery and fix the bootlooped  tablets if they can get into fastboot, maybe even fix the ones that can't.
But right now tablet is much too high.
sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## TripFX (Jan 17, 2015)

that would be great im beyond nervous as im still new to this stuff. however for those who are also seeking out things for our tabs you should be interested in knowing that i think i know a possible way to unlock our bootloaders after doing research on mediatek and bootloaders. it seems that using sp flash tools and a modified scatter file would do the trick as someone did it for the asus memo pad 7 which doesn't use this exact chip (still mediatek)  but i think we have to make a modified scat file for our specific device for it to work. still doing more research before attempting .


----------



## TheRevICS (Jan 17, 2015)

11fan said:


> a coworker of mine handed over his RCA 7 incher to me to see what i could do with it such as root/recovery/rom/etc.  i have not had any issues running it rooted.  i used kingo after manually installing google drivers it connected with kingo and did its thing with no glitches at all.  but i have declined the 1.8.0 update and turned off the update auto checker. i think its running 1.3.1 so far i have not run into any issues running it with it being rooted. have been using it just like i would be using any other.........just sharing my info
> 
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



I have actually found you do NOT have to decline the firmware update, just install the Google USB drivers, run Kingoapp from a pc, in term the root comes with a preinstalled updated version of super su, do NOT install superuser for those looking for root. I can post links to the drivers and kingoapp downloads if needed, I'm current!y rooted streaming mc PE on shou.tv.. All is successful just BE CAREFUL


----------



## 11fan (Jan 17, 2015)

I have root, that was no problem with kingo , after I manually updated the drivers from sdk ..I was just saying that I have declined the 1.8.0  update and cut off auto update because I didn't know if it would kill root or not. I was trying to find custom recovery and ROM but I don't think there is much dev going on for this device

Mike


----------



## TripFX (Jan 17, 2015)

11fan said:


> I have root, that was no problem with kingo , after I manually updated the drivers from sdk ..I was just saying that I have declined the 1.8.0  update and cut off auto update because I didn't know if it would kill root or not. I was trying to find custom recovery and ROM but I don't think there is much dev going on for this device
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



i was on 1.3.2 with root updated to 1.8.0 lost root and just reran kingo and root was back. didnt lose anything either.


----------



## TheRevICS (Jan 17, 2015)

Google USB drivers, Kingoapp PC software, comes with preinstalled super su, busy box pro supported, device control from the play store=successful root as long as you don't mess with any setting until given necessity

 Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA, powered by appyet.com


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 17, 2015)

This is why I'm trying to get an Update file and shove it via the Recovery screen, it should overwrite what's corroded and get back inside.

  I'd still love to know how to use Fastboot or adb shell since neither work when it's in Recovery setups.  I may be using the wrong drivers and therefore it won't stay on via USB long enough to get a command in there before the RCA junk takes over?  Can't even pull a HDD on this thing, it's just a SanDisk memory chip.

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




TripFX said:


> ? for those that may have the Cube U25GT-C4W. If you don't mind opening up your tablet (if you dont mind voiding warranty and at your own risk and free will)  and see who the motherboard manufacture is. Our RCA's build prop says Gigabyte which is correct as i verified it my self by even opening one i before. Where as the Cube just says Cube. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



As I mentioned, it seems Gigabyte may be the manufacturer for the boards themselves and the chip loads and then delivered to the Mfg who then puts whatever case on it the End-Seller (aka Manufacturer/Reseller like RCA/ALCO) orders.  Cube is far more responsible for their stuff, so I think you see the exact same board but customized for them.  I have seen threads about the Cube's showing Gigabyte as well on some tests.  So far no one's ventured to pop one open.  The way RCA's yankin me I could end up with a bootlooper donor.  Oif.


----------



## kdayotte (Jan 17, 2015)

Links would be helpful.

Sent from my SM-P600 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 17, 2015)

kdayotte said:


> Links would be helpful.

Click to collapse



Eh, links to what?


----------



## TripFX (Jan 18, 2015)

PSCGOhio said:


> This is why I'm trying to get an Update file and shove it via the Recovery screen, it should overwrite what's corroded and get back inside.
> 
> I'd still love to know how to use Fastboot or adb shell since neither work when it's in Recovery setups.  I may be using the wrong drivers and therefore it won't stay on via USB long enough to get a command in there before the RCA junk takes over?  Can't even pull a HDD on this thing, it's just a SanDisk memory chip.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well as far as adb and and fastboot that's easy.  install pdanet+ drivers as "other" with tablet pluged in to pc with adb debug enabled.  after it does it thing. make sure you check to verify that it says android debug usb if it says anything else update the driver manually and it should pop up in the list in not the browse for inf manually and it will be in "C:\Program Files\PdaNet for Android\usbwin" on x64 it will be just "C:\Program Files (x86)\PdaNet for Android\usbwin". to reboot to fastboot i use an app call "Quick Boot (Reboot)" by Apportunity GH excellent app for stock roms. open it click bootloader then bam in in fastboot. alternatively instead of pdanet you can use this excellent app it installs adb and fastboot and allows system wide as well as drivers xD. Also if your getting bootloops im sure you can google around and find the command to reboot device into fastboot mode.


----------



## PSCGOhio (Jan 18, 2015)

TripFX said:


> well as far as adb and and fastboot that's easy.  install pdanet+ drivers as "other" with tablet pluged in to pc with adb debug enabled.  after it does it thing. make sure you check to verify that it says android debug usb if it says anything else update the driver manually and it should pop up in the list in not the browse for inf manually and it will be in "C:\Program Files\PdaNet for Android\usbwin" on x64 it will be just "C:\Program Files (x86)\PdaNet for Android\usbwin". to reboot to fastboot i use an app call "Quick Boot (Reboot)" by Apportunity GH excellent app for stock roms. open it click bootloader then bam in in fastboot. alternatively instead of pdanet you can use this excellent app it installs adb and fastboot and allows system wide as well as drivers xD. Also if your getting bootloops im sure you can google around and find the command to reboot device into fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



I'll give those a try, thanks!  I have PDANet installed already, unit was set to debug mode too so that's fine.  Drivers are different from what I have going on so I'll check that.

As far as the Fastboot, I'll see if that works at all.  Whoever at ALCO/RCA ordered this build had it all locked out so it won't go to Fastboot.  I've been searching for that forever, even have a thread here on that mess.  Fastboot I could possibly fix it, but all we get is ADB sideload.  The rest is totally locked out and it only stays visible for about a 2 count until you manually go into adb sideload on the Recovery menu.  Anything else errors out or locks up and that's been a constant theme for all of us with this problem.


----------



## user201 (Jan 18, 2015)

mims1979 said:


> Kingo app worked fine
> 
> Had to manually install adb driver.
> Download/unzip the latest android usb drivers from google then add:
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine has different hardware ID's from those. They are:
USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C02&REV_0216&MI_00
USB\VID_0BB4&PID_0C02&MI_00
I wonder if there are different versions of this tablet out there and that's why Kingo works for some people but not others. What's the FCC ID on yours?


----------



## 11fan (Jan 18, 2015)

"i was on 1.3.2 with root updated to 1.8.0 lost root and just reran kingo and root was back. didnt lose anything either."


 thanks, exactly what i was wondering about the update and if kingo would work after update

Mike

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------




TripFX said:


> well as far as adb and and fastboot that's easy.  install pdanet+ drivers as "other" with tablet pluged in to pc with adb debug enabled.  after it does it thing. make sure you check to verify that it says android debug usb if it says anything else update the driver manually and it should pop up in the list in not the browse for inf manually and it will be in "C:\Program Files\PdaNet for Android\usbwin" on x64 it will be just "C:\Program Files (x86)\PdaNet for Android\usbwin". to reboot to fastboot i use an app call "Quick Boot (Reboot)" by Apportunity GH excellent app for stock roms. open it click bootloader then bam in in fastboot. alternatively instead of pdanet you can use this excellent app it installs adb and fastboot and allows system wide as well as drivers xD. Also if your getting bootloops im sure you can google around and find the command to reboot device into fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



i have one of last years rca models opened up : /  it actually opened up on its own! bought my daughter one and within a few months the battery swelled up so big it literally split/broke the tabs on the case of the tablet. i thought the battery was going to eventually explode but never did. i clipped the 2 wires attaching the battery to the tablet so in case it did explode it would not damage any other parts, but i never did find a replacement battery other than some in china i think, eventually quit looking, cheaper to buy another tablet. dont guess the rca opened up will help out any will it? u looking for a cube opened up right?

Mike


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## TripFX (Jan 18, 2015)

11fan said:


> "i was on 1.3.2 with root updated to 1.8.0 lost root and just reran kingo and root was back. didnt lose anything either."
> 
> 
> thanks, exactly what i was wondering about the update and if kingo would work after update
> ...

Click to collapse



yes that would be correct but it has to be specificly the U25GT-C4U model. However I don't think that will be necessary anymore as i mentioned a few posts back that i sure i know how to unlock our bootloaders know it's just a matter of having the time to make it and the confidence to do it soon. still researching and messing around with it. 

On an even more brighter note I found what i needed to get us a stock backup that should work. Just waiting on tab to charge then gotta dump it then upload it. But it should hopefully work with the bootloader locked.:fingers-crossed: But i should have something up for you guys to test. worse case is it wont install or the best case it installs.


----------



## TripFX (Jan 18, 2015)

Here is the stock dump of our tabs with md5 so it should work with locked bootloader. Don't ask me how to use this to fix bootloops or anything. I am just providing the stock files. You are doing so at your own risk and i assume no responsibility. 

RCT6773w22 v38-v1.8.0 Stock Dump


----------



## edbassman23 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks

Wysłane z mojego HTC One przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Lukas2179 (Jan 19, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Here is the stock dump of our tabs with md5 so it should work with locked bootloader. Don't ask me how to use this to fix bootloops or anything. I am just providing the stock files. You are doing so at your own risk and i assume no responsibility.
> 
> 
> How do you flash this?

Click to collapse


----------



## TripFX (Jan 19, 2015)

stock scatter file added.  working on bootloader unlock still but closer xD.

@Lukas2179 google it or wait patiently for me to finish unlocking bootloader and make a custom recovery and then write up instructions don't ask for an eta or anything as i will ignore it as the question is obvious like others who contribute to this site. it's ready when it's ready.

UPDATE: I took the time today to do a factory reset and made a user backup. can be found in previous post link. I do not guarantee that this will help but if it does or doesn't please let others know prior issue. Steps to get this to work if it does and if you can make it there.

1. Download "userdata_20140701_040301.backup" (105MB file) from stock dump link and place it on external sdcard.
2. Reboot into recovery. this can be done 2 ways. 1st from powered off hold the vol button closest to the usb port while holding power it on and wait til you get to the recovery screen. 2nd way if for some reason holding the keys doesn't work and you have adb enabled use the following cmd without ""'s  "adb reboot recovery"
3. use the vol keys to navigate and the power button to select do a factory reset then.
4. restore user data and reboot. plz wait 15-30mins max before saying it didn't work. first boot always takes the longest.


----------



## Lukas2179 (Jan 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> stock scatter file added.  working on bootloader unlock still but closer xD.
> 
> @Lukas2179 google it or wait patiently for me to finish unlocking bootloader and make a custom recovery and then write up instructions don't ask for an eta or anything as i will ignore it as the question is obvious like others who contribute to this site. it's ready when it's ready.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got md5 checksum error.


----------



## TripFX (Jan 20, 2015)

Lukas2179 said:


> I got md5 checksum error.

Click to collapse



is that all it says or does it give more specifics? Also sorry it didn't help.

UPDATE: the cube u25gt-c4w and Chuwi VX8 which, both uses same soc as ours, they are emmc based partitions where as ours is mtd. So we are back to being screwed. can't use mtk droid tools as it errors and even says unknown rom structure. due to improper scatter file. can't use one from another tab as i just said they are emmc not mtd so we can't get the proper backup for others to use to fix there tabs. Unless someone who is advanced and experienced it's would be safe to assume that you just get another tab.


----------



## Lukas2179 (Jan 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> is that all it says or does it give more specifics? Also sorry it didn't help.
> 
> UPDATE: the cube u25gt-c4w and Chuwi VX8 which, both uses same soc as ours, they are emmc based partitions where as ours is mtd. So we are back to being screwed. can't use mtk droid tools as it errors and even says unknown rom structure. due to improper scatter file. can't use one from another tab as i just said they are emmc not mtd so we can't get the proper backup for others to use to fix there tabs. Unless someone who is advanced and experienced it's would be safe to assume that you just get another tab.

Click to collapse



It specifically said Error: Checksum Compare Failed


----------



## TripFX (Jan 21, 2015)

that sucks. Well in order to do anything  as far as flashing even with a locked bootloader we need at least a proper Scatter file for our specific device. I have attempted with nothing but failure to get this file. the other problem im facing is i can't find out what they modified in the preloader for both me173x and honor 3c so i can make the changes in ours. I have found the unlock files for both devices but they are worthless to us aside from lettings us know we need both scatter file and modified stock preloader of our device. 

So to clear things up 
1. If you want to do a clean wipe/fix bad update or corrupt with locked bootloader we need to get/make a scatter file. the files to flash stock i can get and already have most .img files including but not limited to system.img. 
2.If you want cwm/twrp/philz recovery and more roms we need the exact thing/s to change in stock preloader to unlock the bootloader which will also allow fastboot flashing. 

I have done all the research i can do as i only know english and "bad" english and the infamous "sorry for my poor" english. If someone is can read/write/communicate rus or cn you can ask some of the devs on those sites such as 4pda.ru if you can get me the info I'm more then willing to do the work to get it all working. 

Otherwise this will be my last post in this thread unless we can get these things done. I will check this op for a little while in case someone is able to get the info but you are more than welcome to pm the solutions/info. I'm sorry but I've done everything I can do at this point and time.


----------



## 11fan (Jan 21, 2015)

Two questions. What is keeping this device from communication through fastboot? The partition layout? And is it possible to install a second bootloader on the rca device like we do on the kindle devices instead of unlocking the current bootloader? I'm just brainstorming! And also I'm going to order a battery for one my daughter used until the battery swelled up and had to quit using it but its last years model though, I think there the same really. So I will have one to test with after I get the battery and if anyone wants to know they are $14.00 and free shipping from amazon also seen them for about ten dollars on other sites I had never used before

Mike



Sent from Amazon jem running KK4.4.4 Liquid Smooth MS3.2 using xda free


----------



## TripFX (Jan 21, 2015)

11fan said:


> Two questions. What is keeping this device from communication through fastboot? The partition layout? And is it possible to install a second bootloader on the rca device like we do on the kindle devices instead of unlocking the current bootloader? I'm just brainstorming! And also I'm going to order a battery for one my daughter used until the battery swelled up and had to quit using it but its last years model though, I think there the same really. So I will have one to test with after I get the battery and if anyone wants to know they are $14.00 and free shipping from amazon also seen them for about ten dollars on other sites I had never used before
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1. the bootlloader like i just mentioned in last post. With a proper scatter file of our device we could use a modified for ubifs sp flash tool to flash even with the bootloader locked. Least from what i've seen of mediatek socs in general they sp flash tool first to get cwm/twrp to install same with unlocking the bootloader as well as restoring back to stock. Now that i thought about it. I don't recall any mediatek soc's on forums using fastboot for anything. But i am 100% sure the lock and unlock mechanism is in the preloader.img. I can pull our stock preloader.img but need scatter file of our device to flash it back. I've already looked at other devices that have our mt8127 they all use emmc not mtd. 

2. honestly don't have the slightest clue nor would i even attempt it as the soc is completely different then ours. I know the older models of our devices that came with jb uses mediatek  MT65xx dual core where the newer that came with kk stock uses mt81xx quad core. The MT65xx has plenty of tools that can create a scatter file for you as well as backup and flash. The same tool can be used on the mt81xx to flash or backup but not create the scatter file as that part gives error. If i can get the scatter file only i wouldn't mind reverse enginnering the preloader.img to find out how to unlock the bootloader. but being i have no scatter file to restore backup it would be a 1 shot only chance and if it wasn't done right it would brick the device. Being i classify my self as a noob in the realm of linux/android that's a pretty terrible idea to try.


----------



## nathanski (Jan 22, 2015)

*kingoroot in my case used fastboot inits rooting process*

and as you I can't speak Russian, ect ext, just wanted to say thanks for your hard work. and I grabbed the tool but came out with no results in finding the files rather mad this has so little support,  stock rooted is usable thinks again


----------



## codelover (Jan 22, 2015)

@TripFX, sorry bro for my late reply, was busy with something else. Well, i think you have wrong understanding about locked bootloader.

*#1) Unlocking on ME173X & H3C are possible simply because there exists two variants of these device:*
 One with locked BL and another with unlocked BL, so we simply use files from the unlocked variant on our locked variant.

*#2) If Magic TWRP worked & you booted to TWRP before, you device is NOT locked/restricted.*
 Device with locked BL cannot use SFPT to flash at all, and if you attempt to flash through running system, you will get a bootloop instead.

The reason why TWRP didn't work properly is because this device uses UBIFS, not many custom recovery built with this fs support.
Infact, yuweng already pointed you to the right direction, i didn't see anyone else sharing a working TWRP with UBIFS support here.
For now, you can try to port using above TWRP (old), or you can try carliv's modified CWM as he has a build with UBIFS support too.
Without UBIFS support in recovery, you won't be able to alter anything stored in /system, as well as /data.
Changing fs to ext4 is possible, but that would require lots of manual works, as well as some brave man willing to try it as there is a risk.

Fixing a scatter is easy, you can use below attached scatter file as a reference, but you MUST check & fix the offsets according to your device first.
Perhaps i can help with this as well as creating a working recovery, but first i will need some info from your rooted device, please post the results to pastebin:
*Note*: Some path might not exist in your device so you can ignore them, just post those with output.

```
adb shell
su
cat /proc/mounts
cat /proc/partinfo
cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/dumchar_info
cat /proc/devices
cat /proc/mtd
ls -al /
ls -al /dev
ls -al /dev/block/
ls -al /dev/block/platform/
ls -al /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/by-name/
```

*EDIT #1:*
Alright, thanks for the well organized infos, but looks the the device did not provide all the info i need, especially the start address.
I guess i will have to write some script to parse & calculate the address manually, argh! that's gonna take quite some time..!

Btw, do you know how to dump the ROM using SPFT 'Read Back'? Please create the dump & send me the via PM. (You can refer my 3C guide)
Open SPFT 5 & load below scatter -> Read Back -> Add -> Double click "PageSpare" -> "ROM_0" -> Save -> "Read Page Only" ->
-> Start Address: 0x0 -> Length: 0xf800000 -> OK -> Read Back -> Connect the phone @ PreLoader mode.

I have prepared a test recovery for you guys, but until a fixed scatter is ready you can only flash with MobileUncle or Flashify app.
This is just a test to check whether the recovery is booting, i will try to fix other problem later.


----------



## TripFX (Jan 22, 2015)

@codelover omg thank you so much. This was completely unexpected. I will trust your opionion that I have have a misunderstanding with the bootloader. Sorry im an expert in windows not andriod/linux.  I really do appreciate you helping and even responding. i figured you was just too busy. I have to get ready for work but i will most def have the logs pulled. Yeah you are right about being pointed in the right direction for easy twrp as i did get twrp working partially. Even followed the ubifs tut posted but i ended up giving up as i thought it was the bootloader. I can reboot fastboot but it hangs saying "fastboot mode...." But yeah i will get those for you as soon as i get home.

Update attached links to paste bin:
cat /proc/mounts
cat /proc/partinfo _(no directory found)_
cat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/dumchar_info
cat /proc/devices
cat /proc/mtd
ls -al /
ls -al /dev
ls -al /dev/block/
ls -al /dev/block/platform/
ls -al /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.0/by-name/   _(no directory found but by last one i knew it would be .1 not .0 . also note /by-name fails same with /by-number)_
So I gave you this one as well just in case
ls -al /dev/block/platform/mtk-msdc.1

Update for everyone waiting on progress:
Thanks to @codelover we are making further progress :highfive:. Please be sure to thank him as he is gracious enough to help us even though he doesn't have our tab. Also as always thanks for being patient.


----------



## jpcdeux (Jan 30, 2015)

Odd issue.


I rooted, it somehow unrooted itself. Did one of it's random reboots and upon restart NO ROOT and cant get Kingo to reroot it. Says it roots, when it restarts gone. Anyways, I'm sending this $hitbox back and need to totally reset it. A factory reset doesn't get SuperUser off of it. Anyone have any ideas or reset tools or anything.....


----------



## champ1919 (Jan 31, 2015)

Supersu has a unroot/switch su app optioning it's settings.

Sent from my BNTV250A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Jan 31, 2015)

joe3681 said:


> Odd issue.
> 
> 
> I rooted, it somehow unrooted itself. Did one of it's random reboots and upon restart NO ROOT and cant get Kingo to reroot it. Says it roots, when it restarts gone. Anyways, I'm sending this $hitbox back and need to totally reset it. A factory reset doesn't get SuperUser off of it. Anyone have any ideas or reset tools or anything.....

Click to collapse



I had the same issue when it updated from v132 to v180. Did a davlik cache wipe (used Performance Control) and reran kingo and worked fine since.


----------



## thhhe rootmastr (Jan 31, 2015)

*rca 7 voyager root*

hey man if you were like me bought that 30 dollar rca  7 voyager and if you want to root go to google search king root and you have to enable unkown access and my rca had secess  with mine once it is done you might want to download root checker just to see if you have root access :good:


----------



## nathanski (Feb 4, 2015)

*well any news on development and ect ect*

 I pray some one is  making strides into this ,,, root is good but custom recovery and over clock would be wonderful / no? lol


----------



## PSCGOhio (Feb 4, 2015)

nathanski said:


> I pray some one is  making strides into this ,,, root is good but custom recovery and over clock would be wonderful / no? lol

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-8gb-7-inch-touchscreen-t2979283/post58617093

Over in that thread we've now got a couple of live units, one untouched at the moment, working on this.  Waiting for some of the brains in the thread (and possibly in this thread) to pop in and go step-by-step on what needs to be pulled to hopefully get at least the recovery part working so we can safely then experiment with not only the clock speeds, but also the GPS, FM Radio and Bluetooth in there but turned off by the Mfg.  It's all in the APU for the thing, the MT8127, just doesn't work since no drivers and software for any of it were included in the build.

I think we're going to get a break shortly!  I also managed to find someone at Venturer to potentially get the ROM/Recovery files up where people can get to them and/or beta test something to at least de-brick these things.  Not holding my breath on that part, but it's a start!


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## nathandski (Feb 5, 2015)

*well i did it i broke my Kitkat*

:crying:





PSCGOhio said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/gen...-8gb-7-inch-touchscreen-t2979283/post58617093
> 
> Over in that thread we've now got a couple of live units, one untouched at the moment, working on this.  Waiting for some of the brains in the thread (and possibly in this thread) to pop in and go step-by-step on what needs to be pulled to hopefully get at least the recovery part working so we can safely then experiment with not only the clock speeds, but also the GPS, FM Radio and Bluetooth in there but turned off by the Mfg.  It's all in the APU for the thing, the MT8127, just doesn't work since no drivers and software for any of it were included in the build.
> 
> I think we're going to get a break shortly!  I also managed to find someone at Venturer to potentially get the ROM/Recovery files up where people can get to them and/or beta test something to at least de-brick these things.  Not holding my breath on that part, but it's a start!

Click to collapse



:crying:
didnt think i would but yea one more down any # to call and warrentE it maybe i will dig that info up soon ,,,, just need a stock rom to sideload in the blasted stock recovery ,,,, didnt kill my recovery so thats soft brick Right>>> wish this OEM would have given us that stock recovery rom.... by the way my user backup is not a option i made one, and it installs well, but its not a full bakup the just the user files


----------



## nathandski (Feb 5, 2015)

*now that reset hole is ised in spftool who would have thunkit*

but i installed my rca with Cube U27GT-S  from needrom site that said it boots up to no dog boot screen and whin fully loaded turns screen off,,, it has a full splater file and all the fields have files system.img is the one i used system.tar for but i was wondering how i invert my tar file TripFX posted into a img file it wants to use in spftool wish it was as easy as having a full rom ??? TripFX are you around ? maybe you know lol


----------



## PSCGOhio (Feb 5, 2015)

nathandski said:


> but i installed my rca with Cube U27GT-S  from needrom site that said it boots up to no dog boot screen and whin fully loaded turns screen off,,, it has a full splater file and all the fields have files system.img is the one i used system.tar for but i was wondering how i invert my tar file TripFX posted into a img file it wants to use in spftool wish it was as easy as having a full rom ??? TripFX are you around ? maybe you know lol

Click to collapse



If I understood any of that, the GT27-5 won't help you.  This is the U25GT-Special and that unit has the mini-HDMI port on it with a different outer case, otherwise it's a duplicate.  So that'd more than likely be why the boot halted.  Big question is what'd you use to even get the GT27 ROM IN there?  Recovery hasn't even accepted anything we've tried.


----------



## TripFX (Feb 5, 2015)

As far as a custom recovery goes, @codelover and I have been working hard at it.  We have have been testing cwm and twrp. But in the end we both figured it would be best to compile from scratch instead of using a port tool. Being me and him are both new to this part it will take some time. I do have a full stock dump that i will uploaded later except scatter file. SP FLASH TOOL atm is beyond way to slow and your more than likely to have the battery drain before it even gets halfway done. The good news is if you can still access stock recovery with adb or can adb in general you should be able to flash the custom recovery then use the backup i will make to restore the rom. Has far as OCing or turning on BT,GPS, etc. we would need source code for our rom to do these things. So if your expecting a custom rom or anything like that for this device DON'T. While yes it is still possible to make a custom rom  for this device without source code as i have seen someone else do a few years ago for another device. The work and knowledge to do it is just beyond what I and most are capable of.  
@nathandski hate to break it to you but the ug25-gt's use's emmc/ext4 while ours is mtd/ubifs. More than likely you hard bricked it. Furthermore not a single device out there atm that use's our soc has mtd/ubifs.


----------



## nathandski (Feb 5, 2015)

*reclesslee is the method. ps dont follow this path yey incase a update.zip comes out*

SP_FLASH_TOOL+TINNO_DRIVER.rar google for the tinno-drvr? just cause then SP_Flash_Tool_v5.1436.00.zip for the update dint know why the other may work just older tool/
file off of needrom site
and a toothpick or something to hit reset button to in back pin-hole.  note it was soft bricked, that was why i did such reckless hard.brick ing task how no turning back cause it has no half bricked recover in case the update.zip rom came to light i have to have a splaterfile rom now ......


----------



## nathandski (Feb 5, 2015)

*know you would do it, i cant say i did a good thing i know just tinkering*

:cyclops:





TripFX said:


> @nathandski hate to break it to you but the ug25-gt's use's emmc/ext4 while ours is mtd/ubifs. More than likely you hard bricked it. Furthermore not a single device out there atm that use's our soc has mtd/ubifs.

Click to collapse



well leats the other soft bricked voyagers have hope if i have less than showed smarts in hard bricking er, i did use your files but they arnt .img there .tar, so still a hard brick,,, still thank you for your work should help others ,,, i fell dumb but spflashtool was fast and it would be the only fix for half bricked till you could get or make a stock recovery flashable update.zip no adb in half brick>


----------



## TripFX (Feb 5, 2015)

The stock dump @codelover made from my tab is up and the old one i posted is now gone. It's still the same link i posted a few pages back.  This is for people who KNOW what they are doing. So don't ask me or codelover unless he decides to on his own free will. 
@nathandski please don't double post. Use the edit feature instead. Thanks.


----------



## nathandski (Feb 6, 2015)

*i dont Know exactly what i am doing so should i try to keep at it or wait ?*



TripFX said:


> The stock dump @codelover made from my tab is up and the old one i posted is now gone. It's still the same link i posted a few pages back.  This is for people who KNOW what they are doing. So don't ask me or codelover unless he decides to on his own free will.
> 
> @nathandski please don't double post. Use the edit feature instead. Thanks.

Click to collapse



i wasn't trying to make anyone mad, just offer a bit of working stock to Research n development T&E... .. . that said i would need to open my tablet up and charge it all with hot wires i guess, not sure but i think the preloader and everything has to be flashed  for it to enter charging mode through the mini usb port.. ps im asking for the sake of furthering this for others sake i had ordered a new tablet befor i ever ran SPFlash tool. Should i keep trying or wait?


----------



## TripFX (Feb 6, 2015)

To honest its your tablet and you know the risks. The only one responsible if anything goes wrong is yourself, just as I do. So its up to you on what you wanna do. If you do decide to do anything plz do report back your findings. Other wise waiting is just fine.


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 9, 2015)

In another thread (I can't link), a user posted two update zips with the RCA signature. Found this file in it (scatter.txt) and thought maybe it would be useful?


```
PRELOADER 0
PRO_INFO 0x2000000
NVRAM 0x2800000
PROTECT_F 0x5800000
SECCFG 0x7000000
UBOOT 0x7800000
BOOTIMG 0x8000000
RECOVERY 0x9000000
SEC_RO 0xa000000
MISC 0xa800000
LOGO 0xc000000
EXPDB 0xc800000
TEE1 0xe000000
TEE2 0xf000000
KB 0x10000000
DKB 0x10800000
ANDROID 0x11000000
CACHE 0x51000000
USRDATA 0x81000000
```


----------



## TripFX (Feb 9, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> In another thread (I can't link), a user posted two update zips with the RCA signature. Found this file in it (scatter.txt) and thought maybe it would be useful?

Click to collapse



PM link to me plz


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 9, 2015)

nathandski said:


> but i installed my rca with Cube U27GT-S  from needrom site that said it boots up to no dog boot screen and whin fully loaded turns screen off,,, it has a full splater file and all the fields have files system.img is the one i used system.tar for but i was wondering how i invert my tar file TripFX posted into a img file it wants to use in spftool wish it was as easy as having a full rom ??? TripFX are you around ? maybe you know lol

Click to collapse



Interesting, you would need to use RCA boot.img, flag needs to be set as ext4 as far as system.img might not be important.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 10, 2015)

TripFX said:


> PM link to me plz

Click to collapse



Are those the starting addresses codelover wanted before? Or...


----------



## TripFX (Feb 10, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Are those the starting addresses codelover wanted before? Or...

Click to collapse



that would be correct
@vampirefo thanks for getting both zips.


----------



## nathanski (Feb 11, 2015)

*Do we have the files up on another host?*

or are they viable? looks like every one has been making great progress !
thinks for the updates everyone, i lost any work i was doing on this tablet seeing as my hard drive burnt-up on my laptop,
but it looks like new files have came to light, and they are more than likely closer than i would have ever got. I am wishing every one luck and thanks for the news.


----------



## TripFX (Feb 11, 2015)

Below are the the files needed to tested and is alpha and 50/50 that you may brick. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK and ONLY flash recovery, for now.  Only report back using the following format

*Flash:* Successful/Unsuccessful 
*Speed:* Fast/Slow

Alpha Test


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 11, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Below are the the files needed to tested and is alpha and 50/50 that you may brick. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK and ONLY flash recovery, for now.  Only report back using the following format
> 
> *Flash:* Successful/Unsuccessful
> *Speed:* Fast/Slow
> ...

Click to collapse



That should be enough to fix the broken tablets.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## nathanski (Feb 12, 2015)

*TripFX i think your zip file is broken in some small way cant show a log or anything*

It just doesn't want to extract clean and well spflash tool throw a error device booted to early, but I failed to find a full cause, wish I had better info on a corective path ,,, PS I found more firmware in the wild on a mt8xxx Chinese OEM site but the links were broke at the moment -as always wish everyone luck on this project heck its fun to be trying even if it is on a rca voyager they are pretty cool for there price point''


----------



## TripFX (Feb 13, 2015)

nathanski said:


> It just doesn't want to extract clean and well spflash tool throw a error device booted to early, but I failed to find a full cause, wish I had better info on a corective path ,,, PS I found more firmware in the wild on a mt8xxx Chinese OEM site but the links were broke at the moment -as always wish everyone luck on this project heck its fun to be trying even if it is on a rca voyager they are pretty cool for there price point''

Click to collapse



just downloaded the zip via firefox and everything unzipped fine. As far as the error device booted to early, are you waiting to plug it in after you press download or before. I found it easiest to wait til after you click download before plugging in.


----------



## leetree2001 (Feb 13, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> That should be enough to fix the broken tablets.
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



That's enough to make a bad situation worse!


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 13, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> That's enough to make a bad situation worse!

Click to collapse



How would installing a recovery make situation worse?

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## synius (Feb 13, 2015)

the alpha cwm is for working units right? 
just so i understand the idea
flash recovery on working device, then with the added adb features creat a backup and sideload that backup voila general idea is it should fix
making sure i understand everything


----------



## TripFX (Feb 13, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> How would installing a recovery make situation worse?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



was wondering the same



synius said:


> the alpha cwm is for working units right?
> just so i understand the idea
> flash recovery on working device, then with the added adb features creat a backup and sideload that backup voila general idea is it should fix
> making sure i understand everything

Click to collapse



Being my tablet is working i use a different method for flashing which will be posted at a later time. This test is just for the broken tablets to see if they can flash a recovery without issues. CWM isn't ready yet as some bugs need to be worked out however it will boot in cwm and adb does work in it. We are already aware of what needs to be fixed inside cwm so no need to report anything like that. its just can you flash was it fast or slow flashing and can you enter cwm recovery. with a custom recovery i can make a backup for those with broken tabs restore android. also for future convert ubifs to ext4.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 13, 2015)

I use fastboot to flash recoveries,  that's what fastboot is for to flash stuff. Hopefully this flashtool for windows will work.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## synius (Feb 13, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> I use fastboot to flash recoveries,  that's what fastboot is for to flash stuff. Hopefully this flashtool for windows will work.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



how do you flash the recovery on the bootlooped devices i feel outta the loop


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 13, 2015)

synius said:


> how do you flash the recovery on the bootlooped devices i feel outta the loop

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58785568&postcount=236


----------



## synius (Feb 13, 2015)

The tool included loads scatter file change recovery to alpha push download nothing happens without or with device connect before or after pushing download feel silly like I'm missing something


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 13, 2015)

synius said:


> The tool included loads scatter file change recovery to alpha push download nothing happens without or with device connect before or after pushing download feel silly like I'm missing something

Click to collapse



Rename the recovery to recovery.img.

I just tested, works just fine on flashing recovery.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




TripFX said:


> Below are the the files needed to tested and is alpha and 50/50 that you may brick. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK and ONLY flash recovery, for now.  Only report back using the following format
> 
> *Flash:* Successful/Unsuccessful
> *Speed:* Fast/Slow
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tried it, flashed just fine.


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 13, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Rename the recovery to recovery.img.
> 
> I just tested, works just fine on flashing recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting, it flashed perfectly without a problem? Maybe it's the drivers I was using then... which ones did you use? (Also, I'm installing Windows XP atm to try and test flashing on it)


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 13, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Interesting, it flashed perfectly without a problem? Maybe it's the drivers I was using then... which ones did you use? (Also, I'm installing Windows XP atm to try and test flashing on it)

Click to collapse



Flashed without any problems,  as far as driver goes,  did I mention I am a linux guy? No ideal what that means.
I have an old drive that has XP on it, I connect drive to my computer, boot into XP,  connect tablet to pc,  setup adb, unplug tablet, download what @TripFX uploaded,  rename recovery to recovery.img turn tablet off start flashing app, load scatter file,  check recovery, click download plug in tablet.

Unplug tablet boot into recovery.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 13, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Flashed without any problems,  as far as driver goes,  did I mention I am a linux guy? No ideal what that means.
> I have an old drive that has XP on it, I connect drive to my computer, boot into XP,  connect tablet to pc,  setup adb, unplug tablet, download what @TripFX uploaded,  rename recovery to recovery.img turn tablet off start flashing app, load scatter file,  check recovery, click download plug in tablet.
> 
> Unplug tablet boot into recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse





Well, didn't work for me (I have a completely wiped flash, lol, including preloader/bootloader) but not going to give up yet I guess.  The device still shows up when plugged into USB as MTK USB Port. Not sure what else I can do, besides go down the list of SP Flash Tools and see if one works... but seeing as I can't do ANYTHING (no readback, no format, no download, literally nothing) without getting S_FT_DRAM_ENABLE_FAILED (4032) or something, I feel like the device is probably trashed. But, I guess I will keep trying the best I can... not much hope for it though at this point I guess. Would be nice to be able to revive the device from zero (completely trashed).

Later tonight I will get to look at the kid's tablets and see what I can grab off them, although it's kinda pointless since TripFX already dumped the ROM and all, but it'll give me a chance to check the offsets on both SPFT tools I used...


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 13, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Well, didn't work for me (I have a completely wiped flash, lol, including preloader/bootloader) but not going to give up yet I guess.

Click to collapse



I didn't wipe anything,  only selected recovery then clicked download.
Also uploaded couple of pics. 
Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 13, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> I didn't wipe anything,  only selected recovery then clicked download.
> Also uploaded couple of pics.
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



SPFT = "Latest" SPFT downloaded elsewhere
SPFT-Trip = TripFX's posted SPFT
In this post.

Yeah, that was my mistake from before lol... although, if the SPFT I was using was correct, PRELOADER wasn't even at 0x9000000 for me (checked via ReadBack) and instead seemed to appear at 0x9800000 (I assume SPFT-Trip might produce the correct result and is different?).  But, I flashed that area using SPFT with codelover's previous CWM test thinking, oh hey I can just ADB and fix all my problems.  Lolnope, the flash made it go from soft brick to hard brick status (implying the offset wasn't correct, and overwrote something else despite what readback said?), I also flash backed my recovery backup with no luck... but hey, at least it flashed good.   Which, I guess, later somehow messed up SPFT-Trip giving me a "PMT changed. Needs to be downloaded" error... idk, I'm confused as hell at this point... guess I'll get to see with another tablet later.  Not even sure why I even tried format & download besides thinking my device is just screwed, lol.

EDIT:  I also tried flashing the scatter TripFX posted with his stock dump minus preloader (flashed via SPFT), still was hard bricked (before all the formatting nonsense). So idk, guess I messed up. GGWP, lost a tablet over wanting to get rid of the software volume buttons lmao. Shouldn't have edited build.prop so blindly and carefree thinking what somebody said would work-- and didn't even double check to see if it actually WROTE (or even check the permissions), with no fail-safe setup (I mean, I didn't have a PC or a USB cable to even use for ADB at the time anyway). Guess my next device will probably be something that has a little more support other than yourself, but if this device can be saved, then hell yeah.


----------



## synius (Feb 14, 2015)

im using windows 7 ultimate renamed file to recovery.img
loaded scatter checked recovery 
mt65xx preloader comes up no driver installed  flash tool just times out
the battery logo appears,  but thats about it
i dont know what im doing wrong

unless i actually need windows xp for this


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 14, 2015)

synius said:


> im using windows 7 ultimate renamed file to recovery.img
> loaded scatter checked recovery
> mt65xx preloader comes up no driver installed  flash tool just times out
> the battery logo appears,  but thats about it
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421

Shouldn't need WinXP.


----------



## synius (Feb 14, 2015)

now im just getting 
pmt changed for phone it must be downloaded
but it now flashtool recognized the device


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 14, 2015)

synius said:


> now im just getting
> pmt changed for phone it must be downloaded
> but it now flashtool recognized the device

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club.  

EDIT: LOL, weird how all the people with working devices can flash it; yet everyone with bricked devices can't (so far).


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 14, 2015)

synius said:


> now im just getting
> pmt changed for phone it must be downloaded
> but it now flashtool recognized the device

Click to collapse



Sounds like what ever you installed to get flash tool to recognize your device, is causing this problem.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




Total Nerd said:


> Welcome to the club.  [emoji14]
> 
> EDIT: LOL, weird how all the people with working devices can flash it; yet everyone with bricked devices can't (so far).

Click to collapse



I am guessing he installed the samething you did, what ever you both installed needs to be removed.


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 14, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Sounds like what ever you installed to get flash tool to recognize your device, is causing this problem.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then give us the drivers that somehow was magically on your harddrive, because if it's the wrong drivers, I want this fixed now. Afaik, without the drivers, it won't be recognized by SP Flash Tool anyway and I don't think TripFX provided us with any "working" ones, so where else are we supposed to get them? http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/what-is-driver

I also dumped several things from the tablet's flash using those drivers, and the dumps looked good to me, lol.  But, if it's the drivers, I want the working ones.


----------



## synius (Feb 14, 2015)

i installed the file MTK6577 USB VCOM Driver Installation
used usbdeview to uninstall 

getting closer to it working just cant get the right preloader driver i guess


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 14, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Then give us the drivers that somehow was magically on your harddrive, because if it's the wrong drivers, I want this fixed now. Afaik, without the drivers, it won't be recognized by SP Flash Tool anyway and I don't think TripFX provided us with any "working" ones, so where else are we supposed to get them? http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/what-is-driver

Click to collapse



The only driver if that's what it's called is from adb, it installs as soon as tablet is hooked up. Nothing magic about it, I followed a guide to setup adb and fastboot on windows, as I don't use windows so don't know much about it.


----------



## Total Nerd (Feb 14, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> The only driver if that's what it's called is from adb, it installs as soon as tablet is hooked up. Nothing magic about it, I followed a guide to setup adb and fastboot on windows, as I don't use windows so don't know much about it.

Click to collapse



Hm, tried using the ADB drivers from http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html but didn't seem to work.  What guide was it?


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 14, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Hm, tried using the ADB drivers from http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html but didn't seem to work.  What guide was it?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790


----------



## synius (Feb 14, 2015)

installed that minimal-adb and fastboot setup device is not recognized again


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 14, 2015)

synius said:


> installed that minimal-adb and fastboot setup device is not recognized again

Click to collapse



That is all I know, haven't used windows in 10 years or more, installed adb, hooked tablet to XP, window pop up device found installing adb, also does same thing in recovery mode.

I can adb and fastboot into tablet, can't see sdcard, device manager shows mtp with yellow ?


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 14, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Welcome to the club.  [emoji14]
> 
> EDIT: LOL, weird how all the people with working devices can flash it; yet everyone with bricked devices can't (so far).

Click to collapse



I think you might be on to something here, the drivers most likely are on the device, like I said after I installed adb stuff. 
I plugged the tablet into PC, new hardware found and xp started installing stuff, then after flashing recovery, booted into recovery samething happened.
Most likely you need to try on working tablet to get it setup correctly, bricked tablet can't give xp the needed stuff.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## TripFX (Feb 14, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> I think you might be on to something here, the drivers most likely are on the device, like I said after I installed adb stuff.
> I plugged the tablet into PC, new hardware found and xp started installing stuff, then after flashing recovery, booted into recovery samething happened.
> Most likely you need to try on working tablet to get it setup correctly, bricked tablet can't give xp the needed stuff.
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



i use windows 7 Pro X64 and it took me a few tries to find the right vcom driver that spft would recognize.  Dont remember where i found it that worked.


----------



## synius (Feb 15, 2015)

On terminal emulator using cat /proc/mtd.  Recovery partition.  On working tablet shows it at 0x08000000 not 0x09000000. Do I change the scatter file to match


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 15, 2015)

synius said:


> On terminal emulator using cat /proc/mtd.  Recovery partition.  On working tablet shows it at 0x08000000 not 0x09000000. Do I change the scatter file to match

Click to collapse



I never changed scatter file, only change I made was to rename the recovery to recovery.img,  the scatter files works as is for flashing recovery.


----------



## synius (Feb 15, 2015)

Could you check cat /proc/mtd I just don't want another paper weight
If its the same then I won't have a worrie


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 15, 2015)

synius said:


> Could you check cat /proc/mtd I just don't want another paper weight
> If its the same then I won't have a worrie

Click to collapse



```
[email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 01000000 00200000 "preloader"
mtd1: 00400000 00200000 "pro_info"
mtd2: 01800000 00200000 "nvram"
mtd3: 00c00000 00400000 "protect_f"
mtd4: 00400000 00200000 "seccnfg"
mtd5: 00400000 00200000 "uboot"
mtd6: 00800000 00200000 "boot"
mtd7: 00800000 00200000 "recovery"
mtd8: 00400000 00200000 "secstatic"
mtd9: 00c00000 00200000 "misc"
mtd10: 00400000 00200000 "logo"
mtd11: 00c00000 00200000 "expdb"
mtd12: 00800000 00200000 "tee1"
mtd13: 00800000 00200000 "tee2"
mtd14: 00400000 00200000 "kb"
mtd15: 00400000 00200000 "dkb"
mtd16: 40000000 00400000 "system"
mtd17: 30000000 00400000 "cache"
mtd18: 167800000 00400000 "userdata"
mtd19: 3d050000 003f8000 "system"
mtd20: 162b50000 003f8000 "userdata"
mtd21: 2da40000 003f8000 "cache"
[email protected]:/ #
```


----------



## TripFX (Feb 15, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> ```
> [email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mtd
> dev:    size   erasesize  name
> mtd0: 01000000 00200000 "preloader"
> ...

Click to collapse



same as mine


ALSO for those that are having driver issues. I have now provided the drivers for windows xp and up. if it does not recognize the driver you may have to force it. This tab uses 2 separate drivers in windows. To use SPFT you NEED  MediaTek VCOM USB driver and NOT ADB driver. However I have both installed as the vcom driver is only activated when the tab is powered off and plugin to pc via usb cable otherwise in and powered on state it goes back to using adb driver.

Also NOTE i have successfully updated su binary with latest Supersu 2.46 via Normal and CWM/TWRP method using the alpha cwm. SuperSu 2.45 is bugged not sure which other version after 2.40 have same bug as im not going thru the hassel of testing every version to find which ones will fail on updating su binary.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 15, 2015)

TripFX said:


> same as mine
> 
> 
> ALSO for those that are having driver issues. I have now provided the drivers for windows xp and up. if it does not recognize the driver you may have to force it. This tab uses 2 separate drivers in windows. To use SPFT you NEED  MediaTek VCOM USB driver and NOT ADB driver. However I have both installed as the vcom driver is only activated when the tab is powered off and plugin to pc via usb cable otherwise in and powered on state it goes back to using adb driver.
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't installed this driver, where and how do you install it on XP? what is it's purpose?


----------



## synius (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53854405 This should work has almost every vcom mtk driver there is.  Can we get a comfirm on tablets that have been having troubles


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 15, 2015)

synius said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53854405 This should work has almost every vcom mtk driver there is.  Can we get a comfirm on tablets that have been having troubles

Click to collapse



Does it work on your tablet?

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## synius (Feb 15, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Does it work on your tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haven't been able to test it myself. Girlfriend dumped coffee in my puter durn fight.. Last night so I need a few parts to get puter operational at the time of post I didn't relieze tripfx posted drivers


----------



## TripFX (Feb 16, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> I haven't installed this driver, where and how do you install it on XP? what is it's purpose?

Click to collapse



the purpose for this driver is too enable spft (windows) to communicate with the tablet in order to flash.
there's more than one way. but easiest will be
xp and up
click "start"
click "control panel"

xp or icon view on vista and up
click device manger 

vista and up (catagory list)
click hardware and sound
click "device manager" under Devices and Printers.

xp and up
with device manager open plug the tablet in to the pc with it powered off. 
you will see the list refresh automatically
you the new item that pops up in the list when you pluged in the tab right click it and click update driver.

the rest should be simple if you actually read what it tells you.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 16, 2015)

My XP uses the splash tool just fine without the driver,  after looking at what you uploaded,  it is just adb file anyway not needed at all,  the info needed by XP is pulled from the device.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

How is the recovery you uploaded on backup and restore? 

I and running my tablet from sdcard ext4. I use an ext4 recovery,  never tested the recovery you uploaded on restoring.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




nathandski said:


> but i installed my rca with Cube U27GT-S  from needrom site that said it boots up to no dog boot screen and whin fully loaded turns screen off,,, it has a full splater file and all the fields have files system.img is the one i used system.tar for but i was wondering how i invert my tar file TripFX posted into a img file it wants to use in spftool wish it was as easy as having a full rom ??? TripFX are you around ? maybe you know lol

Click to collapse



Is this the rom? http://www.needrom.com/download/cube-u27gt-s-mt8127/

Downloading it now, want to see what is in it.


That is a bad rom, system is corrupt, I did find one with a good system, I am looking at the system, to see if i want to install on my tablet or not.

http://mtkfirmware.com/content/cube-u27gt-stock-firmware-mtk-flashing-tools


----------



## TripFX (Feb 16, 2015)

i believe a few things wont backup and i have yet to try restore yet as i want to iron out the known bugs first. flashing zips does work. least supersu 2.46 did without any issues. besides a few partitions not backing up right and mtp/usb storage not working everything else seems to be working just fine. no point in trying restore until backup is fix first


----------



## synius (Feb 17, 2015)

neither drivers worked im still running into pmt changed on phone
must be something with the devices 
im not sure i wanna try on my working device  so ill be mailing the defective unit back now
 and continue following this closely and wait until the bugs have kinked out then ill eventually put CWM on my device


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## codelover (Feb 17, 2015)

synius said:


> neither drivers worked im still running into pmt changed on phone
> must be something with the devices
> im not sure i wanna try on my working device  so ill be mailing the defective unit back now
> and continue following this closely and wait until the bugs have kinked out then ill eventually put CWM on my device

Click to collapse



Sorry i missed you posts, what happened with your tab? bricked? how?

For your info, PMT error has nothing to do with driver, most likely the scatter that i made is not accurate.
I made the scatter based on info from the update.zip provided by vampirefo, however, we are still missing the actual PMT address.
So i used the info from scatter provided by TripX earlier instead, which i doubt it's accuratecy now.

I reviewed the scatter and made some adjustment, hopefully it can work this time.
Please clear your SPFT log folder before you try, then send me the latest logs after you run the test, perhaps i can find something useful there.
If you can provide me remote access (adb through teamviewer), perhaps you can help me to figure out the actual address and sort this thing out.

As for custom recovery, we have identifed the problems and i think i know where to fix, but adding UBIFS to TWRP would need quite a lot of work/time.
So we would like to get some already broken device to flash with SPFT first, to ensure we can recover from brick, and if SPFT is working good,
then we can proceed to test & decide whether to convert to ext4 or not, as that seems to be a better option for customization.


----------



## synius (Feb 17, 2015)

codelover said:


> Sorry i missed you posts, what happened with your tab? bricked? how?
> 
> For your info, PMT error has nothing to do with driver, most likely the scatter that i made is not accurate.
> I made the scatter based on info from the update.zip provided by vampirefo, however, we are still missing the actual PMT address.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tablet started bootloop after. ota update day after rooting
Gf wants me to mail old unit back in since they replaced it with new unit,
Technically its not my property; her words 
Too late already mailed back unfortunately unable to test on bricked device

Good to know it wasn't a driver issue, didn't make sense since it recognized chipset, etc

Makes sense the scatter file was a little incorrect which is why it didn't work hopefully one of the others dealing with this issue can help


----------



## helfulrooting tips (Feb 19, 2015)

*rooting rca 7 voyager*

Hey so yeah I bought that 30$ rca tablet now I'm going tell all you this once,if you want to root your rca tablet use kingroot and u don't even need a computer and while ur at it you should get root checker


----------



## synius (Feb 20, 2015)

helfulrooting tips said:


> Hey so yeah I bought that 30$ rca tablet now I'm going tell all you this once,if you want to root your rca tablet use kingroot and u don't even need a computer and while ur at it you should get root checker

Click to collapse



Agreed I used kingroot, but this forum is for bootlooped devices and potential brick fixes once custom recovery is fully functional


----------



## TripFX (Feb 20, 2015)

there is over 50 million post stating kingo works to root this tab (sarcasm) as well as iroot. Stop posting useless info thank you


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 20, 2015)

I have found an bought the RCA clone DigiLand - 7" - 8GB - Black, really RCA is it's clone but none the less they almost the same tablets.

Will be looking into using mtdroidtools to make a scatter file for the DigiLand MT8127, ubifs tablet, same method should work for RCA model.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 21, 2015)

Droidtools will make a scatter file for these tablet.
I had to use a ext4 system, use a modem from my mtk6592 cell phone, and change /proc/cpuinfo hardware from 8721 to 6592, this tricks droidtools into recognizing the 8721 tablet as a 6592 and then can make a scatter.
Droidtools doesn't support above 6592,  but can be tricked into recognizing tablets beyond 6592 as a 6592,  allowing it to make scatter files for them.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas2179 (Feb 21, 2015)

Total Nerd said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> EDIT: LOL, weird how all the people with working devices can flash it; yet everyone with bricked devices can't (so far).

Click to collapse



This is weird. Smart phone flash tool doesn't even try to flash cwm for my tablet and I did everything you guys have been saying.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 21, 2015)

Lukas2179 said:


> This is weird. Smart phone flash tool doesn't even try to flash cwm for my tablet and I did everything you guys have been saying.

Click to collapse



There are too many variables eg to many versions of windows to even try to help, I used an old XP no drivers were needed, other than the ones pulled from tablet. Everyone has mixed results, some can flash some can't.
Nothing was wrong with the tablet I used, tablet was in perfect working order.

Sent from my DL701Q using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is scatter file for DL701Q It's a very similar tablet to rca 7 voyager.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 22, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Here is scatter file for DL701Q It's a very similar tablet to rca 7 voyager.

Click to collapse



I downloaded U27GT-S_V2.0_20141108 and compared scatter file, I made some changes toward U27GT-S_V2.0_20141108 scatter file.


----------



## synius (Feb 22, 2015)

Which scatter to use..
 Is there any risk? Using other device scatters? 
Is there anybody here with a bootlooped device rdy to start flashing or have these devices been fixed. Seems fewer post from these people with problems

I'm wondering if I flash cwm recovery on my working device do I run into a bricked device or just a bricked recovery in which case I can reflash back to stock and I fixed the bricked recovery issue.
Any news on backup / restore issues?


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 22, 2015)

synius said:


> Which scatter to use..
> Is there any risk? Using other device scatters?
> Is there anybody here with a bootlooped device rdy to start flashing or have these devices been fixed. Seems fewer post from these people with problems
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine are just to compare only use codelover's for flashing rca tablet,  His works on rca tablet mine do not.

Sent from my DL701Q using Tapatalk


----------



## canodroid15 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys I need a little help, I rooted my tab with iroot, & after installing supersu & trying to update binaries I have no root access, I'm kinda stuck, tried to reroot with kingoroot on PC & still can't get root permission, I had it b4 trying supersu, the su binary IS installed anyone know why this is happening? Its driving me nuts? I even tried a factory reset & started over no matter what method I use to root now it fails, somehow supersu messed me up, any help is GREATLY APPRECIATED! Thanks! I'm not new to this at all, however I am new to MTK devices


----------



## user201 (Feb 22, 2015)

helfulrooting tips said:


> Hey so yeah I bought that 30$ rca tablet now I'm going tell all you this once,if you want to root your rca tablet use kingroot and u don't even need a computer and while ur at it you should get root checker

Click to collapse



Tried Kingoroot. Doesn't work.

Update: Updated Kingoroot from 1.3.1 to 1.3.3 and it finally works.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 22, 2015)

user201 said:


> Tried Kingroot. Doesn't work.

Click to collapse



The app version works just fine, also flashing cwm recovery then using it to install supersu works great as well.

Sent from my DL701Q using Tapatalk


----------



## TripFX (Feb 22, 2015)

synius said:


> Which scatter to use..
> Is there any risk? Using other device scatters?
> Is there anybody here with a bootlooped device rdy to start flashing or have these devices been fixed. Seems fewer post from these people with problems
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing new yet on backup/restore. as far as cwm goes on bricking from flash. to be honest not sure about spft method but there is another way to flash without any risk if your tab is fully working and rooted, however it's pointless as it's much easier to fix broken tabs with ext4 instead of ubifs. It would be nice if someone would report back on codelover's scatter file. As soon as someone does and confirms it works we can finally get the rest done for ext4 conversion as well as a fully working cwm\twrp. which is why flashing the current alpha cwm is useless for fixing broken tabs. The test is to make sure we found the correct location before finishing the rest for ext4 conversion. once it's converted and backed. everyone else including broken tabs have a chance to restore there tabs as well as a better recovery then stock.


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 22, 2015)

EXT4 is really the way to go, at least for system and cache, data as ubifs is ok, I have my tablet setup as system, cache EXT4 ,data, UBIFS and it runs just fine, I just completed a CWM backup haven't restored.

I use self compiled carliv 5.1 recovery, nontouch ext4 version.


```
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ adb remount
remount succeeded
[email protected]:~/Desktop$ adb shell
[email protected]:/ # busybox df -h
Filesystem                Size      Used Available Use% Mounted on
tmpfs                   237.1M    128.0K    237.0M   0% /dev
none                    237.1M         0    237.1M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
tmpfs                   237.1M         0    237.1M   0% /mnt/secure
tmpfs                   237.1M         0    237.1M   0% /mnt/asec
tmpfs                   237.1M         0    237.1M   0% /mnt/obb
tmpfs                   237.1M         0    237.1M   0% /storage/emulated
/dev/block/mtdblock16
                       1007.9M    753.0M    254.9M  75% /system
/dev/ubi0_0               5.2G    703.7M      4.5G  13% /data
/dev/block/mtdblock17
                        126.0M      4.6M    121.4M   4% /cache
/dev/block/loop0          1.2M      1.2M         0 100% /mnt/cd-rom
/dev/fuse                 5.1G    703.7M      4.4G  13% /mnt/shell/emulated
/dev/block/vold/179:1
                          9.8G      6.4G      3.4G  66% /mnt/media_rw/sdcard1
/dev/fuse                 9.8G      6.4G      3.4G  66% /storage/sdcard1
[email protected]:/ #
```

I have uploaded recovery log, perhaps that will help codelover, when you guys decide to convert to EXT4.


----------



## george676 (Feb 25, 2015)

11fan said:


> I have root, that was no problem with kingo , after I manually updated the drivers from sdk ..I was just saying that I have declined the 1.8.0  update and cut off auto update because I didn't know if it would kill root or not. I was trying to find custom recovery and ROM but I don't think there is much dev going on for this device
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



 Hello bro could you do adb pull of your /system dir and upload a zip of it and shoot me a link. please. i really need some files out of the stock system. please bro help me out.:cyclops::highfive::highfive:


----------



## 11fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry man, that was a friends tablet...I was just helping him out. I don't have that tablet anymore, give it back weeks ago, if I did I would try to help you out. Sorry!

Mike


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## george676 (Feb 25, 2015)

TripFX said:


> the purpose for this driver is too enable spft (windows) to communicate with the tablet in order to flash.
> there's more than one way. but easiest will be
> xp and up
> click "start"
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello bro could you do adb pull of your /system dir and upload a zip of it and shoot me a link. please. i really need some files out of the stock system. please bro help me out. I dont want a rom dump as its very hard to unpack with the ubifs FS. I lost some file which is now preventing me from installing updates.:highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## synius (Feb 25, 2015)

first you cant just pull system.img safety and expect it to work
1.) why is because its running, which is why dev's are working on CWM. to safely pull system the system cant be running, thus we need ADB functions in Recovery; stock recovery doesnt provide
2.)if you did get a pulled system.img from a running device, you can be sure its crupted in someway or missing files that were running at time of pull the very least. 
(now im sure there are ways and ill get shot down by someone saying "oh it can be done" if thats true by all means prove me wrong.)

this img is of  
/proc/mtd
/proc/partitions
/proc/dumchar_info

im a little confused as to why some partitions dont show, others according to the screenshot are named system in mtd and in dumchar_info mtd16 is named android.
also why is mtd19 is the only partition not show up on dumchar_info
under mtd is named system


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 25, 2015)

The best way to pull a system is from a running system. To install system one needs a modified recovery that allows adb in recovery mode.


----------



## synius (Feb 26, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> The best way to pull a system is from a running system. To install system one needs a modified recovery that allows adb in recovery mode.

Click to collapse



that makes no sense please explain thought it always ended up missing files or crupted


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 26, 2015)

synius said:


> that makes no sense please explain thought it always ended up missing files or crupted

Click to collapse



You must really be new to Linux eg android, how do you think backups are made? only via recovery? example MTK Droid Tools, you don't turn your phone off or go into recovery why in the world would you? makes no sense. 

Linux eg android has no problem copying in use files, this isn't windows, it's similar to the way I backup my Linux I use tar, but done from running system.

Online Nandroid Backup hard to run an app outside of a running system.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.h3r3t1c.onnandbup&hl=en

Just help the @george676 out, create a folder, open terminal cd to that folder

adb pull /system and upload it for the guy.


----------



## synius (Feb 26, 2015)

synius said:


> this img is of
> /proc/mtd
> /proc/partitions
> /proc/dumchar_info
> ...

Click to collapse



now which system do i pull  according to MTD partition 16 + 19 are system.
according to dumchar_info MTD16 is labeled Android i assume this is the one im pulling
Partitions shows 18 partitions 
19 thru 21 arnt shown i assume these are the main system, userdata, cache which are shown on /proc/mtd/

you said make folder ( on sd card ) in terminal cd to it and just adb pull /system
 im just clarifying


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 26, 2015)

synius said:


> now which system do i pull  according to MTD partition 16 + 19 are system.
> according to dumchar_info MTD16 is labeled Android i assume this isnt the one im pulling
> Partitions shows 18 partitions
> 19 thru 21 arnt shown i assume these are the main system, userdata, cache which are shown on /proc/mtd/
> ...

Click to collapse



not on sdcard

cd to folder it's done on your pc, not sdcard.

open terminal cd to folder example

[email protected]:~$ cd /home/vampirefo/Desktop/bob
[email protected]:~/Desktop/bob$ adb pull /system



adb pull /system

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------




vampirefo said:


> adb pull /system

Click to collapse



you want data?

adb pull /data

you want cache?

adb pull /cache


----------



## synius (Feb 26, 2015)

*System.zip Added to mediafire*

previously asked if there is a upload of /system
it can be found https://www.mediafire.com/#af66xdpbd88vh at RCT6773W22 under the Original folder
file will be named system.zip the files are not compressed just stored i used 7-zip
if you dont see it there it hasnt finished uploading

at this point is the /system still useless  until we can get adb thru recovering working then its as easy as adb push /system?


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 26, 2015)

Useless? LOL, no not at all.

When you first get an android, tablet, phone or what ever it is. The first thing you should do is adb pull /system.
Do this backup even before you root, Now you have complete stock backup.
You can use any file or files from this backup to repair your device.
After root do another adb pull /system.
Now do a tar backup which can be installed on the device when you need system completely restored.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## george676 (Feb 27, 2015)

All hope is not lost. I am not new to android. I have succesfully ported one of carliv touch recovery for our tab. its very old (doesnt work with touch only volume and power buttons) but its functional. it only has adb recovery mode, it doesnt work  well with the /data partition even though it mounts it, however it can succesfully restore boot.img, recovery.img and system.img.

i will soon give and upload of it along with a cwm backup it created.

i used spflash tool to flash it to the device with one of the scatter files i found (will upload those two).

It can only be done on a windows 7 pc (any build or version) with VCOM drivers properly installed( i will post drivers also and how to install it, caause you will have to disable driver signiture varfication on your pc).

dont expect mush from this revovery it can only unbrick your bricked device.
it canot wipe data, so you will have to reflash stock recovery to do data wipe( even after reflashing /system, tab wont boot until a complete factory reset is done).


ohh...........the reason for such an OLD recovery is the fact thats its the only version of carliv which has ubifs support and cwm original backbutton because our tab doest support touch in recovery mode at the moment, at leas not on its present kernel.....


so look out ill start uploading all these thing in a while.


----------



## synius (Feb 27, 2015)

george676 said:


> All hope is not lost. I am not new to android. I have succesfully ported one of carliv touch recovery for our tab. its very old (doesnt work with touch only volume and power buttons) but its functional. it only has adb recovery mode, it doesnt work  well with the /data partition even though it mounts it, however it can succesfully restore boot.img, recovery.img and system.img.
> 
> i will soon give and upload of it along with a cwm backup it created.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



look forward to looking apon those files and providing some download mirrors
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/cproxz6b1c183/RCT6773W22
these are all the files from this forum
ive also provided original recovery, boot, system imgs
update: everything is online now


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 27, 2015)

@george676

all you need is adb in recovery, and mount if you can get adb and mount to work the rest isn't important. The recovery I ported for RCA and now use on  DL701Q, (which is almost the same tablet as this rca one), adb and mount works just fine, I thought codelover's port did also, I never checked it, perhaps it didn't.

Anyway doesn't matter as long as you were able to get the files you needed, to fix your tablet.

PS here are some ubifs recoveries that you can port if you want.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=search&s=-ubifs.img&type=files&page=4

I use port_recovery-cwm-mod-kk_600-ubifs.img myself, I flash via fastboot.


----------



## QkTreasures (Feb 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> @george676
> 
> all you need is adb in recovery, and mount if you can get adb and mount to work the rest isn't important. The recovery I ported for RCA and now use on  DL701Q, (which is almost the same tablet as this rca one), adb and mount works just fine, I thought codelover's port did also, I never checked it, perhaps it didn't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So its possible now to have working cwm on the rca 7 voyager. I have not rooted or tried any hacking yet on my kids tablets but its nice to see things coming along. Also wish i could get a working cwm recovery working on my polaroid q10 tablet thats stuck in boot loop. I guess i can reflash stock rom from polaroid southern telecom sight. But if i had a stock filmware file is it possible to get working cwm recovery to work on it. Sorry to hi jack this thread but kids have rca 7 voyager and i have polaroid 10 q10 tablet. Well thanks for everyones hard work on this and im open to any suggestions. Here. Ron ps also: would this mod work on these cheap china tablets? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3020138


----------



## vampirefo (Feb 28, 2015)

You could install that mod, but you would need to modify init.rc to handle init.d and any other location the files are launched from.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## leetree2001 (Feb 28, 2015)

*brick*

well i tried to do a memory test with SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Windows_v5.1452.00.000.
when it finished,no come on.just black screan. windows can see it as mtk vcom port.
tryed flash preload cant ,bad scatter    any help,please


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 1, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> well i tried to do a memory test with SP_Flash_Tool_exe_Windows_v5.1452.00.000.
> when it finished,no come on.just black screan. windows can see it as mtk vcom port.
> tryed flash preload cant ,bad scatter    any help,please

Click to collapse



The scatter file was only for flashing recovery, my guess you bricked your tablet, the preloader file is no good. A good one can't be made, so no one can format or download preloader from flash tool.

One can only flash recovery, perhaps even boot and uboot but not system or preloader.

You are on your own.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 1, 2015)

rubberman365 said:


> So its possible now to have working cwm on the rca 7 voyager. I have not rooted or tried any hacking yet on my kids tablets but its nice to see things coming along. Also wish i could get a working cwm recovery working on my polaroid q10 tablet thats stuck in boot loop. I guess i can reflash stock rom from polaroid southern telecom sight. But if i had a stock filmware file is it possible to get working cwm recovery to work on it. Sorry to hi jack this thread but kids have rca 7 voyager and i have polaroid 10 q10 tablet. Well thanks for everyones hard work on this and im open to any suggestions. Here. Ron ps also: would this mod work on these cheap china tablets?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3020138

Click to collapse



I just downloaded L_Speed from link you provided set it up to work on my tablet, first thing I did was change 666 and 999 to 10 and 11 those numbers are inappropriate around some of my family members.
Anyway I can't say I see any changes, perhaps it is working as expected, I never had any problems to begin with on this tablet, so willing to try a few hacks to try and improve tablet.

I have good backups, so if something went wrong returning to backup isn't a problem.


----------



## synius (Mar 1, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> The scatter file was only for flashing recovery, my guess you bricked your tablet, the preloader file is no good. A good one can't be made, so no one can format or download preloader from flash tool.
> 
> One can only flash recovery, perhaps even boot and uboot but not system or preloader.
> 
> You are on your own.

Click to collapse



i did  a readback and produced 1.6 gig rom_0 how do i dump split it into actual partitions

2nd question id prefer to make my own scatter file  arnt the dumchar_info start addresses correct?
if not how do i go about producing one from device; directions would be awesome


----------



## QkTreasures (Mar 1, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> I just downloaded L_Speed from link you provided set it up to work on my tablet, first thing I did was change 666 and 999 to 10 and 11 those numbers are inappropriate around some of my family members.
> Anyway I can't say I see any changes, perhaps it is working as expected, I never had any problems to begin with on this tablet, so willing to try a few hacks to try and improve tablet.
> 
> I have good backups, so if something went wrong returning to backup isn't a problem.

Click to collapse



So how did u restore back up, thru adb or cwm and is it even possible to get cwm or twrp recovery on these rca 7 voyager tablets. Thanks.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 2, 2015)

rubberman365 said:


> So how did u restore back up, thru adb or cwm and is it even possible to get cwm or twrp recovery on these rca 7 voyager tablets. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Either way works just fine, these tablet's have ubifs partitions, if people remember that, they can use cwm to backup and restore, most people simply can't remember that.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




synius said:


> i did  a readback and produced 1.6 gig rom_0 how do i dump split it into actual partitions
> 
> 2nd question id prefer to make my own scatter file  arnt the dumchar_info start addresses correct?
> if not how do i go about producing one from device; directions would be awesome

Click to collapse



You don't this again is ubifs, you aren't going to split or unpack a ubifs image. When I flashed recovery on rca tablet the scatter file points for recovery were right.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (Mar 2, 2015)

For the sake of progress I question everything. Otherwise Everyone would just play follow the leader and only select few would ever achieve anything.

Now OK the start addresses may be correct. Because they come from signed updates But I wanna achieve the same results myself. It isn't a lot to ask for,like science results should be able to be duplicated instead of just taking info without questioning things

That's where ignorance is bliss but without ppl questioning crap there wouldn't be any progress so instead of being arrogant be a little more insightful 

I believe nothing I hear, half of what I see, and everything I can do myself

I also read up on what ubifs reading it made what u said make more sense  

Should a just said the scatter was signed from your updates where as I assumed that post about the start address were unsourced because obviously a signed scatter is proof enough


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 2, 2015)

Nothing wrong with asking questions, most scatter files can be made by hand or by mtktools.

The rca tablet isn't one of those tablets, it lacks the address info, so to get that info one needs help, eg rca signed zips.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## synius (Mar 3, 2015)

Gotcha they did a good job trying to proof these tablets  at least in that regards..
On a side note if any updates pass I'll unroot and update just to give a comparable update to triple on scatter info. More data the better


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 3, 2015)

synius said:


> Gotcha they did a good job trying to proof these tablets  at least in that regards..
> On a side note if any updates pass I'll unroot and update just to give a comparable update to triple on scatter info. More data the better

Click to collapse



That would be the best way to do it, catch the update and upload it.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## TripFX (Mar 3, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> That would be the best way to do it, catch the update and upload it.
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



thats what i thought those where that you uploaded a while back. waiting on a new update so i can pull it.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 3, 2015)

TripFX said:


> thats what i thought those where that you uploaded a while back. waiting on a new update so i can pull it.

Click to collapse



They were, but any updates after the ones I uploaded you guys have to do it, I no longer have that tablet.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## synius (Mar 3, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> They were, but any updates after the ones I uploaded you guys have to do it, I no longer have that tablet.
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



those are signed scatters, im sure there wont be any major changes to them unless theres a huge update, so regardless there as accurate as they can be for there propose; which is CWM,, backup and restore bricked devices
im thinking about preforming a flash of that CWM carliv touch recovery that supported ubifs and adb thru recovery.
 i wanna get CWM recovery files uploaded just so once people get the CWM flashed on there bricked units its just a matter of downloading files booting recovery and restore from those files


----------



## TripFX (Mar 4, 2015)

Besides backing up a few partitions the test recovery i provide does flash and adb. codelover is just waiting for someone to report back that the scatter file he supplied for spft works once thats sorted out then we can get ext4 conversion and fully functional cwm/twrp.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 4, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Besides backing up a few partitions the test recovery i provide does flash and adb. codelover is just waiting for someone to report back that the scatter file he supplied for spft works once thats sorted out then we can get ext4 conversion and fully functional cwm/twrp.

Click to collapse



The first scatter worked for flashing recovery,  I don't know about any other versions of the scatter file,  glad you confirmed adb was working,  never tested it,  assumed it did,  just never tried it.
I don't know if anyone with a bricked tablet ever got the flash tool to work,  I doubt it,  my guess a working tablet was needed to at least get drivers and such setup.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (Mar 4, 2015)

*hi all . .. ... i had sent my broke tablet to  a friend they had no input*

but i have the new one and yes the spftool rca test files worked really well on my untouched new tablet,,, also im seeing emdoor in all sorts of files in /system but the emdoor sites firmware file has a bad link so im stuck on resourcing my full firmware to use with smart phone flash tools and download mode as that is what briked my first tablet so as of right now i have a new tablet rooted and on  cwm_test_9c_Alpha.img,,,, and a hard bricked one that needs the works re-flashed because my qube-wtfe blunder  .... ... ..  .
any one know how i can snag the PRELOADER, UBOOT, BOOTIMG, SEC_RO, LOGO, TEE1, TEE2, ANDROID, AND USRDATA


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 4, 2015)

@TripFX has them uploaded some pages back.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## nathanski (Mar 5, 2015)

*T,Y.. ... .... this is a dead tablet so maybe its out of the range of saving, saylaV`*



vampirefo said:


> @TripFX has them uploaded some pages back.
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B879PodOxRLEUE9BeTBRd2ZhYm8,,,, guess its my scatter file skills cause i have attempted flashing them to my really bricked tablet before but thanks for reminding me


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 5, 2015)

nathanski said:


> https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B879PodOxRLEUE9BeTBRd2ZhYm8,,,, guess its my scatter file skills cause i have attempted flashing them to my really bricked tablet before but thanks for reminding me

Click to collapse



Doesn't work? Preloader is corrupt, you should be able to flash boot.img and recovery.img
If you get to point of no return and just would like to try to flash something, I have full software for my tablet, it is almost the same as the rca tablet.

http://www.mediafire.com/?0au4z5j9leao9ft


----------



## nathanski (Mar 5, 2015)

*GREEN on flash complete popup ,,, reset button is puting it in to download mode now*



vampirefo said:


> point of no return and just would like to try to flash something, I have full software for my tablet, it is almost the same as the rca tablet.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0au4z5j9leao9ft

Click to collapse



be4 the flash reset hadnot placed it into download mode now it does... no charging screen at the moment maybe it is that dead now im going to let it sit on a charger and see if it trickle charges,,, if it does then maybe it has hope no telling "for now" .. .. .. Thanks for hosting your file. :good:


----------



## TripFX (Mar 5, 2015)

nathanski said:


> be4 the flash reset hadnot placed it into download mode now it does... no charging screen at the moment maybe it is that dead now im going to let it sit on a charger and see if it trickle charges,,, if it does then maybe it has hope no telling "for now" .. .. .. Thanks for hosting your file. :good:

Click to collapse



just fyi when in preloader mode you shouldn't see charging screen.


----------



## nathanski (Mar 6, 2015)

*well the flash had not the right perimeters even in many attempts*



TripFX said:


> just fyi when in preloader mode you shouldn't see charging screen.

Click to collapse



it should snap out of downloading mode upon reset and start correctly if i had the correct scatter perimeters and,or  files.
That said I may have fouled out the sandisk nand back when i was playing with my first format and flash. but it is within hope that it should be resilient and take to a correct perimeter if i or we knew them. in MTK firmware files i have found many differences  in the files and scatter files and have tried learning all that i can from them but feel lame in my paltry understanding of it all and well ubifs ... i found one company hosting a file that looked like one huge image but the scatter failed to load in the spflashtools i through it at,...  and what of the  MBR
i know there are people theat could  re-flash this thing, but im left just to lust for; my as of yet unfounded knowledge.    Learning is Hard um-kay... lol


----------



## synius (Mar 6, 2015)

nathanski said:


> but i have the new one and yes the spftool rca test files worked really well on my untouched new tablet,,, also im seeing emdoor in all sorts of files in /system but the emdoor sites firmware file has a bad link so im stuck on resourcing my full firmware to use with smart phone flash tools and download mode as that is what briked my first tablet so as of right now i have a new tablet rooted and on  cwm_test_9c_Alpha.img,,,, and a hard bricked one that needs the works re-flashed because my qube-wtfe blunder  .... ... ..  .
> any one know how i can snag the PRELOADER, UBOOT, BOOTIMG, SEC_RO, LOGO, TEE1, TEE2, ANDROID, AND USRDATA

Click to collapse



im not 100% percent sure if thats possible at the moment,, even with CWM since we cant pull all of those or safely flash


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 6, 2015)

synius said:


> im not 100% percent sure if thats possible at the moment,, even with CWM since we cant pull all of those or safely flash

Click to collapse



I don't think, a bricked tablet will be fixed via splashtool, if the firmware I uploaded doesn't work, my guess nothing will. It's not possible to pull a usable working preloader from device.


----------



## leetree2001 (Mar 7, 2015)

my 2cents...i think if we could get a complete scatter.txt we could recover from brick. P.S. i tried the  firmwae tripfx posted,and flashed,and the lights come on but no ones  home. no splash,recovery,nothing. but i got lights.lol


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 7, 2015)

A scatter file is just a text file,  it's complete,  I think people think this text file is magic,  it's not, just a text file. What is needed is the flashable firmware from rca,  eg working preloader,  and system.img.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## nathanski (Mar 8, 2015)

*It is agreed need the whole Firmware for this board, envizen em63 ts*



vampirefo said:


> A scatter file is just a text file,  it's complete,  I think people think this text file is magic,  it's not, just a text file. What is needed is the flashable firmware from rca,  eg working preloader,  and system.img.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



the info inside the scatter is what i find magical but its shots in the dark that im in a position to flash as there is no braking broke just a long shot of fixing it and the The Envizen EM63 TX, 7 Inch Quad-Core tablet is from the exact family as our branded RCA tab..... ps i have a dopo es63 that took a flash of the Envizen EM63 firmware so this company has the potential of working in this way cause it has in the past .... 
emdoor is the real OEM and hosts no public files Envizen does host but the link to the EM63 TX is crappA,, "would like to extend a huge thanks to every one on this page you all have made a generic tablet come as close to xda supported  as any or more than any other generic Tablet in the past " " Tank you ALL':highfive:


----------



## synius (Mar 8, 2015)

What is interesting to me about the scatter, the info from device doesn't match its own update scatter.  But I think its explained by the ubifs factor and how it operates on the device level , causing the mismatch

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Mar 9, 2015)

synius said:


> What is interesting to me about the scatter, the info from device doesn't match its own update scatter.  But I think its explained by the ubifs factor and how it operates on the device level , causing the mismatch
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



hence the reason for the test for bricked devices. once we get verification that someone has successfully flashed the provided recovery.  Then at that moment happens we can then make the switch to ext4 instead of ubifs and make a full backup to hopefully fix most broken tabs if not all pending on the reason for the brick in the first place.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 9, 2015)

Not going to happen,  the preloader is no good. Once the device is bricked it's done. If the device can still boot into recovery, fastboot or bootloop it might be fixed, but if it's unable to do any of the above tablet is done. 

Sent from my mid713l_lp_lvds using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## champ1919 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nephew dropped his and now only half screen works. I'll get it from him and flash/try anything. I'll tell the wife's sister i'll try fixing it. Worse case, it will brick and they can return it. 

Sent from my BNTV250A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joeybear23 (Mar 10, 2015)

FYI - I just replaced the screen on my daughter's RCA tablet.  I followed this video that was made for another RCA model (but used a hair dryer on high rather than a heat gun): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J4eyeGlVLM

Worked like a charm and only took me about 20 minutes start to finish.  Unfortunately it took about a month to get the replacement screen shipped from China.


----------



## anly8801 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sent from my GN9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## george676 (Mar 16, 2015)

synius said:


> previously asked if there is a upload of /system
> it can be found at RCT6773W22 under the Original folder
> file will be named system.zip the files are not compressed just stored i used 7-zip
> if you dont see it there it hasnt finished uploading
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you fix your link please, its not working. please help me out bro.


----------



## joeybear23 (Mar 16, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Not going to happen,  the preloader is no good. Once the device is bricked it's done. If the device can still boot into recovery, fastboot or bootloop it might be fixed, but if it's unable to do any of the above tablet is done.
> 
> Sent from my mid713l_lp_lvds using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I know that on some devices (particualrly samsung devices) people have made micro USB plugs that jump the correct pins that force the device to turn on in recovery or download mode (forget which one). This has been particularly helpful for users who have software bricked their devices.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 16, 2015)

joeybear23 said:


> I know that on some devices (particualrly samsung devices) people have made micro USB plugs that jump the correct pins that force the device to turn on in recovery or download mode (forget which one). This has been particularly helpful for users who have software bricked their devices.

Click to collapse



If one can get the device in recovery mode they should be able to get it into fastboot mode.
I had this tablet for two days, was able to port a recovery, setup dual boot, pull updates from tablet, and get tablet to boot into fastboot mode from off.
Hold volume up and power at same time.
Once in fastboot flash cwm recovery.


sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## nathanski (Mar 17, 2015)

dual boot setup. how Would one do that, could you teach that?


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 17, 2015)

nathanski said:


> dual boot setup. how Would one do that, could you teach that?

Click to collapse



I can post guides, I made for other devices, but this tablet is UBIFS so you will need to make a dual cwm recovery.
Basically you need a micro sdcard, you make 3 partitions on it two ext4 one vfat.
I recommend a class 10, You need to take a stock boot.img open it change mount points from tablet to sdcard. you then back up your system, boot into the dual recovery, switch to ext4 recovery install the back up to sdcard.
Then boot into fastboot and flash the modified boot.img.
To switch back to using tablet instead of sdcard, boot into fastboot flash stock boot.img.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## synius (Mar 18, 2015)

I wanna attempt to pull a working preloader. Just wanna explanation y it can't be pulled like any other file
Can you explain why you've been saying it can't be done.    

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Mar 19, 2015)

synius said:


> I wanna attempt to pull a working preloader. Just wanna explanation y it can't be pulled like any other file
> Can you explain why you've been saying it can't be done.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



im not the one that said that or anything relating but i failed because mtk-tools is limited with its ability to run on our chipset and our ubifs format ,,, one can fake our chip-set or spoof it as the earlier one that has support but the ubifs side leaves it subtly corrupt,, devs do you all have corrections to my reply ,,, would love to converse this more....


----------



## TripFX (Mar 20, 2015)

nathanski said:


> im not the one that said that or anything relating but i failed because mtk-tools is limited with its ability to run on our chipset and our ubifs format ,,, one can fake our chip-set or spoof it as the earlier one that has support but the ubifs side leaves it subtly corrupt,, devs do you all have corrections to my reply ,,, would love to converse this more....

Click to collapse



until we get feedback as far as people being able to flash the recovery via flashtools we will begin conversion for ext4. so if you want to learn how to dual boot honestly your on your own and google searching or even searching in xda you will find what you need to pull it off but being we have ubifs i wouldnt count on it happening. Aslo be advised that in august i will be moving and when i do i will no longer have this tablet nor do anything more for it. This does not apply to @codelover as to he is free to do as he pleases and he may or may not say when he will be done helping as well.

Note to everyone in the next day or so i will be posting something for those with working tablets to be able to flash between stock and cwm without spft easily. I will go into it more when i have it ready and posted


----------



## canodroid15 (Mar 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> until we get feedback as far as people being able to flash the recovery via flashtools we will begin conversion for ext4. so if you want to learn how to dual boot honestly your on your own and google searching or even searching in xda you will find what you need to pull it off but being we have ubifs i wouldnt count on it happening. Aslo be advised that in august i will be moving and when i do i will no longer have this tablet nor do anything more for it. This does not apply to @codelover as to he is free to do as he pleases and he may or may not say when he will be done helping as well.
> 
> Note to everyone in the next day or so i will be posting something for those with working tablets to be able to flash between stock and cwm without spft easily. I will go into it more when i have it ready and posted

Click to collapse



Nice! Thanks @TripFX! What you & @codelover have done thus far is greatly appreciated! I thought it was really cool to see you working on this tab, been around since the t-679 days lol! Thanks again man.??


----------



## facuarmo (Mar 22, 2015)

*[urgent] rca t820*

Hi! I have a RCA T820 Tablet that isn't booting after data wipe (deletion) through Android Multi Tools, and then, it doesn't boot up (not bricked) just no OS is showing, tablet shows RCA Logo and then blank screen (screen stays on, without showing nothing). Now, tablet owner (who gave it to me to fix it) is asking for it and I don't know what to do, if there's some kind of nice people that gives me the ".img" to flash through LiveSuit or SP Flash Tool, I'll be really happy!


----------



## TripFX (Mar 22, 2015)

facuarmo said:


> Hi! I have a RCA T820 Tablet that isn't booting after data wipe (deletion) through Android Multi Tools, and then, it doesn't boot up (not bricked) just no OS is showing, tablet shows RCA Logo and then blank screen (screen stays on, without showing nothing). Now, tablet owner (who gave it to me to fix it) is asking for it and I don't know what to do, if there's some kind of nice people that gives me the ".img" to flash through LiveSuit or SP Flash Tool, I'll be really happy!

Click to collapse



Sorry this is for the RCT6773W22 model


----------



## nathanski (Mar 23, 2015)

yes  I used SP flash tools to flash my recovery ,,, i posted about it,  worked well ,,, how has every one else been doing there recovery?,,,,   i used the SPFT RCA Test that was hosted a while back


----------



## synius (Mar 23, 2015)

TripFX said:


> until we get feedback as far as people being able to flash the recovery via flashtools we will begin conversion for ext4. so if you want to learn how to dual boot honestly your on your own and google searching or even searching in xda you will find what you need to pull it off but being we have ubifs i wouldnt count on it happening. Aslo be advised that in august i will be moving and when i do i will no longer have this tablet nor do anything more for it. This does not apply to @codelover as to he is free to do as he pleases and he may or may not say when he will be done helping as well.
> 
> Note to everyone in the next day or so i will be posting something for those with working tablets to be able to flash between stock and cwm without spft easily. I will go into it more when i have it ready and posted

Click to collapse



needless to say altho your discontinuing development in august, pretty impressive what has been accomplished in a few months for a device that literally has no support, or backup files available. to at least being able to fix simple bricks. quite an achievement

is the ext4 conversion for dualboot or is it changing the hardware format from ubifs to ext4     sorry i may have misunderstood somewhere


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## nathanski (Mar 24, 2015)

I asked bout dual-booting  cause what was said one page back ,, " I had this tablet for two days, was able to port a recovery, setup dual boot, pull updates from tablet, and get tablet to boot into fastboot mode from off. Hold volume up and power at same time.'' -by @vampirefo"  hadn't relay been a topic and isn't  really related @synius hope that clarifies why Dual-booting even came up... best regard everyone ...


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 24, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Below are the the files needed to tested and is alpha and 50/50 that you may brick. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK and ONLY flash recovery, for now.  Only report back using the following format
> 
> *Flash:* Successful/Unsuccessful
> *Speed:* Fast/Slow
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TripFX (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the 2 reports. more people who have tried it are encouraged to report. Just to make this perfectly clear @codelover is person everyone should be thanking as he is the one doing the tweaking to get custom recovery and soon ext4 conversion for us. All i provide is the dev hardware for him to compile for both our recovery and his own projects as well as access to my tablet via adb shell and teamviewer (when needed) for testing.


----------



## george676 (Mar 24, 2015)

*twrp for rct6773w22*

This is fully functional twrp for our tablet......I have one condition thought. Someone with a fully functional tablet, please make a backup and share, it's the least any one can do so others can benefit.... I did spent a lot of time porting this so please share a fully stocked backup for this device...


This is the download link in text document...:laugh:


----------



## leetree2001 (Mar 25, 2015)

george676 said:


> This is fully functional twrp for our tablet......I have one condition thought. Someone with a fully functional tablet, please make a backup and share, it's the least any one can do so others can benefit.... I did spent a lot of time porting this so please share a fully stocked backup for this device...
> 
> 
> This is the download link in text document...:laugh:

Click to collapse



Error on system
Error on mount sdcard1 external


----------



## tomtom1265 (Mar 25, 2015)

george676 said:


> This is fully functional twrp for our tablet......I have one condition thought. Someone with a fully functional tablet, please make a backup and share, it's the least any one can do so others can benefit.... I did spent a lot of time porting this so please share a fully stocked backup for this device...
> 
> 
> This is the download link in text document...:laugh:

Click to collapse



From everything I have read twrp is a bad choice for mtk with ubifs filesystem, better to use cwm.


----------



## nathanski (Mar 25, 2015)

*i would but my system is all done up in uninstalling sys apps and replacing my prefs*

i was tempted to swap my recovery once the i saw the port only thing is my system is all did up with xposed mods and custom apks ,,,, no one could take my nvram as it is becaus of this all, or if they did get my rom to run they might like it or hate it and i would be opining up my security sorry my hack slate is not a good upload candidate... wish every one the best .... can teamwin recovery do a full boot.img backup thou?  might would give it a go if it ment making a spflashtool flashable full backup that could de-brick my first RCt voyager.

de-oxed link ::: lmao::: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-4sVb66QERlRy1kb1pjRi1jbkE/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## george676 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Don't give assumed information. Do some research first.*



tomtom1265 said:


> From everything I have read twrp is a bad choice for mtk with ubifs filesystem, better to use cwm.

Click to collapse



Are you telling me what is and what is not......if TWRP was not patched to use ubifs, and if i didn't test the functionality of my recovery myself, do you think i would share it. 

TWRP has been fully patched to use ubifs filesystem and now has full support for mtk devices since 2014, thanks to some devs, with support for things like nonstandard touch interfaces (flip screen, swap screens), and backup of special mtk partitions.

Our device has a layout of (swapXY----Flip-Y) which is what i discovered and is why iv been able to now succesfully port a touch recovery, so next time before giving assumed information, go do your research......


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 25, 2015)

george676 said:


> Are you telling me what is and what is not......if TWRP was not patched to use ubifs, and if i didn't test the functionality of my recovery myself, do you think i would share it.
> 
> TWRP has been fully patched to use ubifs filesystem and now has full support for mtk devices since 2014, thanks to some devs, with support for things like nonstandard touch interfaces (flip screen, swap screens), and backup of special mtk partitions.
> 
> Our device has a layout of (swapXY----Flip-Y) which is what i discovered and is why iv been able to now succesfully port a touch recovery, so next time before giving assumed information, go do your research......

Click to collapse



Not a problem, enjoy your recovery. Hope it works out for you.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## nathanski (Mar 25, 2015)

*so @george676 what do you mean*

by ""and backup of special mtk partitions.""` Posted by @george676.  is that a hint at a full spflashtools flash able ROM, or would it require a halfbricked device : ie a recovery bootable device, to re-flash,,  im still shooting for the ever elusive full recovery from total brick,, mainly because a fresh device is technically a brick when its first made then its flashed into a working device ... and .... .. .. though i would bring it up... ... ..

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

 i had a thought i wanted to ask you @vampirefo
in the past i have made a sd-card bootable. that card was reformatted for a all-winner stock firmware update inserting it and rebooting booted to sd-card ,,, is that the way you were dual booting? Do MTK products have a function like that ?


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 25, 2015)

nathanski said:


> by ""and backup of special mtk partitions.""` Posted by @george676.  is that a hint at a full spflashtools flash able ROM, or would it require a halfbricked device : ie a recovery bootable device, to re-flash,,  im still shooting for the ever elusive full recovery from total brick,, mainly because a fresh device is technically a brick when its first made then its flashed into a working device ... and .... .. .. though i would bring it up... ... ..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is a guide I put up sometime ago on another mtk device.

http://www.chinaphonearena.com/forum/Thread-Tutorial-How-to-setup-dual-boot-on-MTK

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 26, 2015)

*rom*

is there a safe way to dump a working RCT6773W22 tab to use on my bootlooping tab


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 26, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> is there a safe way to dump a working RCT6773W22 tab to use on my bootlooping tab

Click to collapse



You should flash the custom cwm recovery, from that you should be able to make a backup and repair your bootlooped tablet.

Sent from my DL701Q using Tapatalk


----------



## synius (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm uploading rct6773w22  readback.  Its specifically for tripfx and codelover  link will be provided when upload finishes
readback  speed 1.28 m/s 
25 minutes was the elapsed time roughly

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/cproxz6b1c183/RCT6773W22
rom_0 is the file from readback
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 27, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> You should flash the custom cwm recovery, from that you should be able to make a backup and repair your bootlooped tablet.
> 
> Sent from my DL701Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



SPFlashTool says pmt changed for rom


----------



## TripFX (Mar 27, 2015)

in case anyone else is interested the Lenovo tab 2 model a7-10, which has same soc and appears same specs, has source code on lenovo's website.


----------



## nathanski (Mar 27, 2015)

I am browsing [Open Source Code - Lenovo TAB 2 A7-10]. Have a look at it! http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/tablets/a-series/a7-10-2/downloads/DS101847

My laptop finaly killed its last dimm of memory so im actualy viwing it on my rct6773  its a low cost slate but handy lmao

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 AM ----------




acejay3200 said:


> SPFlashTool says pmt changed for rom

Click to collapse



I pray you use the link on this page to the  correct  scater file   use the  scater to only flash recovery in that rca test folder. And the driver is not listed  but the driver has to be installed with the device reset, it happens fast so check its spot on,  next the usb cable has to be a crisp conection i had three bad cables so all,be,it  had to use a brand new one. Hope that you get.R.done....  Ps  dowload mode happens real fast on reseting the slate it helps to click download first the reset asap.....https://www.mediafire.com/folder/cproxz6b1c183/RCT6773W22                this file on that host_> SPFT RCA Test.zip


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 27, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> SPFlashTool says pmt changed for rom

Click to collapse



If it's bootlooped that means it's booting just not reaching android, so tablet should be able to boot into fastboot turn tablet off press and hold volume up plus power til tablet starts, release power keep holding volume up.

Once in fastboot flash recovery,  fastboot flash recovery path to recovery.img

Sent from my DL701Q using Tapatalk


----------



## TripFX (Mar 27, 2015)

Guys, codelover & i have prepared another test ROM, which we hope can be used to revive bricked devices.
Earlier uploaded files were merely a pure dump without any touch, while this one has been processed.

This ROM has not been tested on fully working device and we hope those with bricked device can test it first.
To try, load the scatter and choose "Format All + Download" and connect your device while powered off.
You can use the SP Flash Tool that i provided earlier.

If you were lucky you might atleast be able to enter stock recovery, perform a factory reset before running the rom.

LINK

Edit: link up and working


----------



## nathanski (Mar 27, 2015)

O man do i wish i could test this out for every one, laptop died the other day or i could ,,, new puter inrout so i will let  you know once its in and i flash it. Hope the other bricked device owners report thou  THANKS GUYS,,, !


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (Mar 27, 2015)

We need some confirmations from bricked devices on this ROM dump. In theory these should be able in unbrick these devices. The scatter is more complete with files.  

Side note after flash if it fails to boot, please remember to try a factory reset from recovery before reporting failure or success
As factory reset may help..

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lukas2179 (Mar 27, 2015)

synius said:


> We need some confirmations from bricked devices on this ROM dump. In theory these should be able in unbrick these devices. The scatter is more complete with files.
> 
> Side note after flash if it fails to boot, please remember to try a factory reset from recovery before reporting failure or success
> As factory reset may help..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll test it tomorrow. Hope it works.


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 27, 2015)

synius said:


> We need some confirmations from bricked devices on this ROM dump. In theory these should be able in unbrick these devices. The scatter is more complete with files.
> 
> Side note after flash if it fails to boot, please remember to try a factory reset from recovery before reporting failure or success
> As factory reset may help..
> ...

Click to collapse



no response wont even power on


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 27, 2015)

What size is the preloader?

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## TripFX (Mar 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> What size is the preloader?
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



123kb


----------



## nathanski (Mar 28, 2015)

Is there a mbr -ebr  section of a full scater file that would be explination for a reformat, and flashing. Leading towards a non booting device,  say a bad mbr with a good partition. Just a though i had when i was first doing that on my original tablet.

http://translate.googleusercontent..../v/0?c&usg=ALkJrhgh1ChpbUplgA2E0y4Z5bXPEnlN6g     is this the tool used to make this backup?

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------


http://translate.google.com/transla...-droidtool-flashtool-flash-8.html&prev=search  i have been catching up on the translation of other ubifs brick related postings this is a link if anyones interested



acejay3200 said:


> no response wont even power on

Click to collapse



Plaes call tech hotline  and order your new tablet just let them know you have had it charging repetedly with it not turning on it takes 4 weeks and they are great support people return this dead one best solution as of the timeing till a factory replica rom is made wich is tuff....

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




Lukas2179 said:


> I'll test it tomorrow. Hope it works.

Click to collapse



If it boots a dog pic white screen still dont flash..... If it turns on blank screened flash and report back..... If it turns on still use the custom recovery rca test.zip  to fix  that way


----------



## leetree2001 (Mar 28, 2015)

*preloader*

Just a question, shouldn't the preloader be 16mb


----------



## TripFX (Mar 28, 2015)

@nathanski
The backup was made with spft ( @synius Thanks for supplying the backup to be diced ) and then it was diced up to make what was released. 
@leetree2001
No its not even look at other firmwares with same soc preloader is only 1xxKB's. You must be thinking of the partition size which is where your probably getting the 16MB from.


----------



## synius (Mar 28, 2015)

TripFX said:


> @nathanski
> The backup was made with spft ( @synius Thanks for supplying the backup to be diced ) and then it was diced up to make what was released.
> 
> @leetree2001
> No its not even look at other firmwares with same soc preloader is only 1xxKB's. You must be thinking of the partition size which is where your probably getting the 16MB from.

Click to collapse



the read back from my device is everything from start address 0x00000000 until 0x000000006800000 which according the the devices dumchar_info  is the last partition start address before bmtpool  (userdata)        this could be wrong because of the updates vampire summited

i brought this issue up before why does the update.zip scatter files dont match any of the mtd tables or dumchar_info file i think this should be taken into consideration if i should do another readback with a different end address  from the V2 scatter the 0xffff address of bmtpool.
TripFX let me know what you think about that?
just a thought....


----------



## TripFX (Mar 28, 2015)

synius said:


> the read back from my device is everything from start address 0x00000000 until 0x000000006800000 which according the the devices dumchar_info  is the last partition start address before bmtpool  (userdata)        this could be wrong because of the updates vampire summited
> 
> i brought this issue up before why does the update.zip scatter files dont match any of the mtd tables or dumchar_info file i think this should be taken into consideration if i should do another readback with a different end address  from the V2 scatter the 0xffff address of bmtpool.
> TripFX let me know what you think about that?
> just a thought....

Click to collapse



correction codelover used my backup files we made for the zip not yours,  he used yours for reference, but still thank you for helping thou. Scatter is on v3 now. @vampirefo mentioned his partitions was different then ours so thats probably why fhey dont align. Sorry i don't feel like going back thru the posts to find exactly what he said but im sure you can easily find it or perhaps he may post a better explanation. You'r free to try making another backup or w/e you want as its your tablet. But as of right now we don't need anything other than bricked/bootloop testers to report back. If there is something else we need I will message you or post pending on what is needed if and when that time comes.


----------



## vampirefo (Mar 28, 2015)

Agreed just need confirmation that a bricked device can be repaired.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 28, 2015)

*copy*

how can i download a copy my working rct6773w22  i flashed clockwork recovery with v2 scatter and i cant get a full backup because it cant mount  /system


----------



## synius (Mar 29, 2015)

TripFX said:


> correction codelover used my backup files we made for the zip not yours,  he used yours for reference, but still thank you for helping thou. Scatter is on v3 now. @vampirefo mentioned his partitions was different then ours so thats probably why fhey dont align. Sorry i don't feel like going back thru the posts to find exactly what he said but im sure you can easily find it or perhaps he may post a better explanation. You'r free to try making another backup or w/e you want as its your tablet. But as of right now we don't need anything other than bricked/bootloop testers to report back. If there is something else we need I will message you or post pending on what is needed if and when that time comes.

Click to collapse



your misunderstanding yes vampires partitions are different but im talking bout the signed rca updates that contain the source of our scatters. which means all 3 scatter files are identical in regards to start addresses. where as the on board device mtd table and dumchar_info have different start addresses.

should i have used the start addresses of the scatter file for the end address for readback or the dumchar_info like i did?


----------



## TripFX (Mar 29, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> how can i download a copy my working rct6773w22  i flashed clockwork recovery with v2 scatter and i cant get a full backup because it cant mount  /system

Click to collapse



please read the entire thread and you will have your ansere as it has been mentioned multiple times.



synius said:


> your misunderstanding yes vampires partitions are different but im talking bout the signed rca updates that contain the source of our scatters. which means all 3 scatter files are identical in regards to start addresses. where as the on board device mtd table and dumchar_info have different start addresses.
> 
> should i have used the start addresses of the scatter file for the end address for readback or the dumchar_info like i did?

Click to collapse



Ok now I understand the question better. let's see if my wording is correct, if not terribly sorry.
So the question your asking what you should have used for the end address readback. 1st dont use the dumchar_info as the start address are completely wrong and look like this 
0x00000000
0x00000001
0x00000002
so the scatter file has the real start address. now looking at the scatter file say you wanted to do a readback to just before userdata as it gets wiped anyways when you do a factory reset i would use the start address of userdata for the end address which should be 0x81000000 and if you wanted to do userdata as well you would use the BMTPOOL start address. Hope that clarifies it better for you. also do not use sparse for readback


----------



## synius (Mar 29, 2015)

ive pulled a new rom  it contains 2.17 gig ill upload it to mediafire link already provided


----------



## nathanski (Mar 30, 2015)

Wish my computer was here so could help test things ,,,,, as always I wish everyone the best


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 30, 2015)

I stated the problem wrong before the tablet boots to rca dogs then black screen like there is no os


----------



## synius (Mar 30, 2015)

So I assume you flashed. The new  Files and scatter if not, try updated files they include all partition files.. Then try to boot

If it doesn't boot up still then we check recovery
Push hold power + vol up button   hold it until tablet shutdown and reboots 
This should put you in standard recovery  
Try factory reset then reboot system

I just wanna see if this feature works
If it does great.  If it doesnt then there's a problem 

If it loads recovery there is hope  flashing cwm recovery and then restoring from backup would be the next phase if the flash didn't fix it
But as I saw in previous post you used v2 scatter.  There is now a v3 with partition files try these and report back

If anyone can offer any other information that I may b incorrect about please feel free 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 30, 2015)

synius said:


> So I assume you flashed. The new  Files and scatter if not, try updated files they include all partition files.. Then try to boot
> 
> If it doesn't boot up still then we check recovery
> Push hold power + vol up button   hold it until tablet shutdown and reboots
> ...

Click to collapse



cant find the link to the v3 scatter


----------



## synius (Mar 30, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B879PodOxRLEZV9ub3RVdU1EeVk/view?usp=sharing. 
This link is for latest v3 complete ROM dump provided to us from tripfx and codelover
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 30, 2015)

synius said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B879PodOxRLEZV9ub3RVdU1EeVk/view?usp=sharing.
> This link is for latest v3 complete ROM dump provided to us from tripfx and codelover
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



when i extract downloaded rom size is 938MB other post says 2.17GB ?


----------



## TripFX (Mar 30, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> when i extract downloaded rom size is 938MB other post says 2.17GB ?

Click to collapse



Please read what he actually said and what he actually referred you to before asking useless questions plz.

He refered you to this
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87...ew?usp=sharing. 
"*This link is for latest v3 complete ROM dump provided to us from tripfx and codelover*"

and not his which says
"*ive pulled a new rom it contains 2.17 gig ill upload it to mediafire link already provided*"

He did not refer you to his as his is completely useless as is.  It would need diced into different files for different partitions. His may include userdata which is nothing YOU actually need as it would contain his pics, apps, vids, music, etc. He referred you to mine as it is already diced for the the partitions and contains a blank userdata which as it is when you first turn it on from a factory wipe thus the reasoning why mine is smaller. Also note that he mentioned his was mediafire link not google.

Thanks


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

i installed cwm recovery on my working rct6773w22tab to take a system backup and it got stuck backing up /system and now that tab only boots to recovery


----------



## TripFX (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> i installed cwm recovery on my working rct6773w22tab to take a system backup and it got stuck backing up /system and now that tab only boots to recovery

Click to collapse



faceplam......


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

i guess i made a mistake somewhere


----------



## nathanski (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> i guess i made a mistake somewhere

Click to collapse



Did you try wipeng user data and cache  o and if it is shutoff hard while in recovery it boots straight back into recovery so thats ware you wipe everything and reboot using the menue option...... Wish you luck....


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

nathanski said:


> Did you try wipeng user data and cache  o and if it is shutoff hard while in recovery it boots straight back into recovery so thats ware you wipe everything and reboot using the menue option...... Wish you luck....

Click to collapse



yep cleared user and/ cache


----------



## nathanski (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> yep cleared user and/ cache

Click to collapse



And the system boots straight into recovery after  exiting  recovery using the option +keep root?  If its booting to a black screen with rca in the mibble ..It should take a good amount of time after rebooting from a factory reset, thats when its making all your folders and regenerating dalvik cache....


I got a .98gb backup when i run cwm..... My dsl box craps out if i try copying it to the cloud plus it has all my personal data sorry, I cant help in that regard  of hosting a restorable backup...


----------



## TripFX (Mar 31, 2015)

dont use cwm at all as it was only a alpha test version and with things broken. which you would of known if you read my original post.
Try this way please.
1. flash rom with spft
2. after rom flash boot directly into stock recovery
3. do factory resest
4. reboot

then report back if it still bootloops or goes directly to recovery only or to say thanks for helping me not be a noob and it fixed my tablet thank you.


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

TripFX said:


> dont use cwm at all as it was only a alpha test version and with things broken. which you would of known if you read my original post.
> Try this way please.
> 1. flash rom with spft
> 2. after rom flash boot directly into stock recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



boots into os language setup but no touch response

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

thank you


----------



## nathanski (Mar 31, 2015)

TripFX and codelover    i think this is ware we all proclame our thinkfull-ness to you,  because i think thats 100% recovery. Thinkyou guys.:good:


----------



## synius (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> boots into os language setup but no touch response
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



to clairify the 2.17 gig readback is a pull according to the v3 scatter upto userdata. i figured a correct pull shouldve been the reference instead what i provided before may have been incomplete due to the start addresses from dumchar
THIS was entirely for tripfx and codelover.. no one else should download it unless the plan on dicing and producing there own stock rom.... enough said.

so its a working rom thats great news, seeing as he got language setup  woot 

no touch response should be able to be fixed quite easily.
altho why wouldnt it work is the question really.


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

yes the rom boots  you guys are good


----------



## TripFX (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> yes the rom boots  you guys are good

Click to collapse



So to clarify. The method i provided worked? was it just delayed touch from first boot or was there something else? If that is the case and your tablet is fully working what i would recommend is to use spft to flash the test cwm. then update supersu, then flash back stock or just leave it as cwm if you dont use recovery least until we get a fully functional recovery. you should be able to update su binary without cwm but if not the use cwm to update binary and do nothing else with recovery. if you want to wipe davlik-cache you could use Performance Control as there is an option in there to do it as well as freeze bloatware that you dont need if you want to be able to do ota updates still but ota also requires stock recovery.


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

TripFX said:


> So to clarify. The method i provided worked? was it just delayed touch from first boot or was there something else? If that is the case and your tablet is fully working what i would recommend is to use spft to flash the test cwm. then update supersu, then flash back stock or just leave it as cwm if you dont use recovery least until we get a fully functional recovery.

Click to collapse



no touch at all.

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------

i used an otg cable to hookup a usb mouse to move through setup.  rom is fine except for touch


----------



## TripFX (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> no touch at all.

Click to collapse



So it boots fine but no touch. did you try factory restore again if you havent try it and report back plz.


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

TripFX said:


> So it boots fine but no touch. did you try factory restore again if you havent try it and report back plz.[/QUOTE
> 
> factory restore didnt fix it still no touch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TripFX (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> TripFX said:
> 
> 
> > So it boots fine but no touch. did you try factory restore again if you havent try it and report back plz.[/QUOTE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

TripFX said:


> acejay3200 said:
> 
> 
> > no for the .img
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TripFX (Mar 31, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> TripFX said:
> 
> 
> > adb and mtkdroidtools say unauthorized    i will check sd for files
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/folderview...NYT2ZkTDB0SXVMM2pHWV8tU1BmMDJJams&usp=sharing

boot.img and recovery.img are here

link fixed


----------



## acejay3200 (Mar 31, 2015)

TripFX said:


> acejay3200 said:
> 
> 
> > go to settings>about tablet> keep tapping (about 5x) on build number to enable "developer options"
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## TripFX (Apr 1, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> TripFX said:
> 
> 
> > this is what i get
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 1, 2015)

TripFX said:


> acejay3200 said:
> 
> 
> > for that pic just put a check on always enable and press ok.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## synius (Apr 1, 2015)

you can try to flash the boot.img from my mediafire,  If it works great if not reflash ROM boot.img
http://www.mediafire.com/download/a05352qhuaai5w1/boot.img
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Apr 1, 2015)

download and use use Terminal Emulator for Android then use the cmds below. also yes please try his boot.img and then if still not working go back to rom and await further instructions as far as fixing touch goes. also please dont qoute everything i post when relpying back thanks.

```
su
cat /proc/cmdline
```


@synius would you mind uploading the 2.17GB readback please and ty.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 1, 2015)

only boot.img from rom works


----------



## synius (Apr 1, 2015)

Already up on mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/download/yw70rl0fxjnbryh/ROM_0
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Apr 1, 2015)

@acejay3200 dont forget to run that command and give me the lcm=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxrgb" and thanks for the response.
@synius thanks


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 1, 2015)

somethings not right downloaded my boot.img it bootlooped again tried factory restore no help flashed other one same flashed one from rom shows rca dogs then shows rca like it is booting os stays there dont want to try anything else dont want to damage flash ram want help first

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

wont go into recovery either


----------



## TripFX (Apr 1, 2015)

try flashing entire rom reflashing instead of just bootimg and dont forget to do factory wipe. report if it's back please use one of the following options when reporting
1. Works again - no touch
2. Don't know what happened but its working with touch
3. bootlooping can access recovery
4. bootlooping cant access recovery
5. Anything different then above.

going to bed now will check when i wake up to see what you reported


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 1, 2015)

3 bootloop with recovery


----------



## codelover (Apr 1, 2015)

synius said:


> Already up on mediafire
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/yw70rl0fxjnbryh/ROM_0

Click to collapse



Your ROM dump does not seem to be correct, did you load the V3 scatter before dumping?
Once you loaded the scatter there should be some options for you to choose from, please use the following configs:








Anyway, i will need your stock recovery.img, can you upload it?



acejay3200 said:


> somethings not right downloaded my boot.img it bootlooped again tried factory restore no help flashed other one same flashed one from rom shows rca dogs then shows rca like it is booting os stays there dont want to try anything else dont want to damage flash ram want help first
> 
> wont go into recovery either

Click to collapse



It would be great if you can provide more details when reporting, eg: explain which steps you used to flash, what error msg you see, etc, instead of just 'not working'.
Please try the new attached *boot_V38K2.img*, please replace the original boot.img in the ROM and flash all together.








Based on some of the files you guys provided i have to believe that there could be some different revisions of the tab.
Where synius & acejay3200 sharing the same tab, while TripFX has a different revision, or simply a newer/older ROM, can't tell for sure now until i have all the files.


----------



## synius (Apr 1, 2015)

tryed to do another readback this morning as requested   my config looked exactly like that except when i put 0x81000000 in the start address it changed to 0x00000081000000 which it accepts
if i put 0x8100000000000000 i get  address or lenght byte not align
even with v3 scatter loaded
hopfully someone can provide a direction to go from here..

codelover : http://www.mediafire.com/download/mulxjevmai45ejn/recovery.img stock image
also how did u dice the rom up

The first ROM I provided was according to the dumchar_info's start addresses 1.67 gigs (Figured this was incomplete) 
I dunno how it looked diced and if it actually was complete 
Was advised not too use this address

The second ROM was according to v3 scatter addresses 2.17 gigs 
Noticed towards the end of read back speed and size stats skewed

In settings ->storage  Flash info states firmware is 2.48 gigs
(Shouldn't this be the amount of data pulled from read back)

In /proc/mtd there are 2 system, cache, userdata. 
Dunno if there's relavance



Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 1, 2015)

formated and flashed rom with boot_V38K2.img powered on got stuck at rca dogs powered off tablet held vol+ pwr booted into recovery factorey restored tablet used reboot option tablet shutoff instead of rebooting


----------



## nathanski (Apr 1, 2015)

*maybe its power level.*

in reading other things relating to this the battery needed to be charged all the way up for some recovery options. on a un related sidenote for the factory mega download mode the battery needed to be out, seeing as its soldered in the last part of my comment is more of a non helpfull question ,,, but all in all when it was in recovery processes that shutoff. Had you been connected to a charger, and or on a full charged battery?


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 1, 2015)

my rct6773w22 is not showing charging now so i am leaving it on charger until something changes or hear something new


----------



## synius (Apr 2, 2015)

wrong post


----------



## GabeTronix Development (Apr 2, 2015)

I have this exact tablet. I got mine this Christmas so I haven't rooted it yet. Gonna root it 12/23/15... The day I got it...
I would try poot.apk and ministro but those you have to download superuser... Kingo android root I don't know if its safe again or if XDA has allowed it back on...
Z4root seems to work OK...
Haven't tried Linux root using CMD...
I ROOTED my LG LS670 using Poot and so far it seems to work...
I rooted my old ZTE Z993 AND Samsung Sch-r740c using Kingo Root... Both eventually lost os... Thanks to Odin I was able to put os back on Samsung but the zte is fully hard bricked now...

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Apr 2, 2015)

*what you can do is use our new custom recovery and it has an option to root on exit*



GabeTronix Development said:


> I have this exact tablet. I got mine this Christmas so I haven't rooted it yet. Gonna root it 12/23/15... The day I got it...

Click to collapse



 and by then you will have plenty of time to re-read this thread and find out what it is i speak of ..... hint its the rcatest.zip on the g-drive from tripFX...... and its the best way to keep safe as i recommend a 32gb micro sd card and doing a full backup that way your recovery is there from the start of your root adventure and if it turns south ,,,, boot the custom recovery and restore your working rom no hardship on snafu,z  one year to learn this spflashtool install... thats doable


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 2, 2015)

i need to find my lcd version should i temp flash cm recovery then go back to stock recovery


----------



## codelover (Apr 2, 2015)

synius said:


> tried to do another readback this morning as requested   my config looked exactly like that except when i put 0x81000000 in the start address it changed to 0x00000081000000 which it accepts
> if i put 0x8100000000000000 i get  address or lenght byte not align
> even with v3 scatter loaded
> hopfully someone can provide a direction to go from here..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the recovery.img, i can now confirm the following:

```
You guys : [B]RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-1401-V31-V1.10.0[/B]
TripFx   : [B]RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V38-V1.8.0[/B]
```

Yea, 0x00000081000000 is correct while 0x8100000000000000 is not, either way SPFT readback is *NOT* giving us proper dump.
By the way, can you check if the test cwm backed up your /system? if yes can you upload the system.img for us? (zip it).
If not, can you make another two dumps for me? I want to check if the addresses are correct on your tab.

```
1) 0x9000000 -> 0xa000000 (recovery.img)
2) 0x11000000 -> 0x40000000 (system.img)
```
If the dump still not right, then i might need adb access to your device, are you able to provide me teamviewer access? Thanks!


We don't need 2.48GB as that includes your /data too, which stores you apps configs & personally data.
There are many ways to dice the dump, you can find the guides on xda, but most of them are not suitable for this tab.
The way i did, i looked at the dump & backup files with hex editor for hours, guessed the about size and cut them manually, and hope for the best.





acejay3200 said:


> i need to find my lcd version should i temp flash cm recovery then go back to stock recovery

Click to collapse



Can you double confirm if you flash the whole ROM again (with the old boot.img) you can still boot the ROM - without touch? (+ factory reset if needed)
And yes you can also flash the test cwm and get us the output for /proc/cmdline, not really important tho, just to check something.
There is nothing much we can do now until we get the rom dump that was used on your device.


*EDIT:* @synius, 
1) Run the following as root and upload the file, the process will takes some time.
	
	



```
dd if=/[email protected] of=/storage/sdcard1/system.img
```
2) Optional, i need the above first, and yes, use the same V3 scatter and the addresses that i provided above.


----------



## synius (Apr 2, 2015)

codelover said:


> Thanks for the recovery.img, i can now confirm the following:
> 
> ```
> You guys : [B]RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-1401-V31-V1.10.0[/B]
> ...

Click to collapse



1.)I have the ability to do a read back on both tabs as I have the other one waiting for repair of broken screen (cud try to emulate screen display onto puter) (friends tablet im getting fixed)
I have done "adb pull /system /storage/sdcard1/system.IMG"
exact command I used..
Will this produce what u need?  Or do u want me to test cwm

2.) Two readbacks with those modifications to addresses 
Am I changing the scatter? Or Am I using those as end addresses?
Confused as to what u need

Teamviewer is an option 

All I gotta say is wow seriously 
Manual hex split, thought of this method but lack of experience and vampirenfo said it was pointless so I stopped trying
Serious props for that ridiculous mess of binary

For info purposes picture of partition sizes, names, etc might be useful when you extract exact partition size

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## synius (Apr 2, 2015)

Acejay you do not have any touch response but... Here's an idea worth checking into displaying android on PC with mouse and keyboard input  Google it
Should be able to click and enable adb debugging feature and provide information. And make sure everything else its working and find other issues if any.   Just a thought. Might as well test your device make sure everything else is working

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 2, 2015)

~ # cat /proc/cmdline
cat /proc/cmdline
console=ttyMT0,921600n1 vmalloc=496M slub_max_order=0 lcm=1-lxjc070whm270_18a_rgb fps=5926 vram=14680064 bootprof.pl_t=1603 bootprof.lk_t=1717 printk.disable_ua
rt=1 boot_reason=0 ÿ


----------



## TripFX (Apr 2, 2015)

@synius can you use spft and pull system.img only 0x11000000 -> 0x40000000 (system.img) also can you run the cat /proc/cmdline as well and give us your lcm



@acejay3200 thanks for the info. also did you try reflashing back complete rom? if so what was the result?


----------



## synius (Apr 2, 2015)

TripFX said:


> @synius can you use spft and pull system.img only 0x11000000 -> 0x40000000 (system.img) also can you run the cat /proc/cmdline as well and give us your lcm
> 
> 
> 
> @acejay3200 thanks for the info. also did you try reflashing back complete rom? if so what was the result?

Click to collapse



uploading file images ( link once upload is complete )
What I did is dd if=/[email protected] of=/.... Then 7zip stored everything

I haven't started readbacks yet. Been doing life..busy
Do you still need those or is the purpose strictly to see if addresses r correct. 

Was testing something with mtkdroidtools i cleared logs and started with fresh logs. I get a partial scatter in the logs 
looks like the dumchar unfortuantly.   Won't hurt flashing these addresses to see the result on acejay's device with my upload
Do not try this until advised too.



lcm=cpt_clap070wp03xg_lvds


----------



## TripFX (Apr 2, 2015)

synius said:


> uploading system.img ill provide link (here)
> thru dd if=/[email protected] of=storage/sdcard1/system.img
> want me to do this to everything [email protected] ?
> ill start the readbacks a little later when i have time
> lcm=cpt_clap070wp03xg_lvds

Click to collapse



yes please that would be great if you can dump all [email protected]


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 2, 2015)

formated and flashed rom factory restored rebooted past rca dogs stuck on silver rca logo but logo is still moving for 30 minutes looks like android is trying to load


----------



## nathanski (Apr 2, 2015)

*safe mode is an option ,,, tho its dumb how i make my tablet boot with safemode*



acejay3200 said:


> formated and flashed rom factory restored rebooted past rca dogs stuck on silver rca logo but logo is still moving for 30 minutes looks like android is trying to load

Click to collapse



i have had a few times "well maybe more than a few times" ware my system will not finish a fresh boot or reboot because whatever mishap i had done ,,, in those cases i will usually get safe-mode to boot by rapidly tapping all the hard keys right after the first boot screen loads into the second rca screen ,,, i have had it boot safe-mode once by just taping power button rapidly, just a idea dont know if it could help ...

added seen this option in other posts "To boot into safe mode just boot the phone while holding Vol Down. It will enter into safemode. Reboot the phone to comes out safemode."

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

reply to __---->>By the way, can you check if the test cwm backed up your /system? if yes can you upload the system.img for us? (zip it).<<----__

the files are as follows

..
cache.ubifs 0.00B
data.ubifs 0.00B
system.ubifs 0.00B
nandroid 396B
cache.ubifs.tar 42KB
recovery 189KB
boot 8.0MB
data.ubifs.tar 385MB
system.ubifs.tar 602MB
...

you wanted the system dump. was that the two files
 "system.ubifs 0.00B.....system.ubifs.tar 602MB" that you needed if so; and would still like me to host them i can upload the files after 11pm eastern when i get off work ,,, thankyou..


----------



## TripFX (Apr 2, 2015)

@synius readback is optional you can skip that part.


----------



## GabeTronix Development (Apr 3, 2015)

@misticalx
I would not suggest using Kingo Root as I used it to root a Samsung sch-r740c (cricket CDMA galaxy discover) and it ended up losing the OS/ROM FOUR TIMES!!!
Thanks to Odin I was able to reinstall the stock update.zip and Bootloader etc and it worked...
Don't have any experience with this tablet but I am hoping it is a lot easier than most phones or tablets...
With this tab not being a really high-end device like Motorola or newer Samsungs I would hope that it be easily rooted using Z4root, poot and ministro II, etc.


----------



## synius (Apr 3, 2015)

synius said:


> uploading file images ( link once upload is complete )
> What I did is dd if=/[email protected] of=/.... Then 7zip stored everything
> 
> I haven't started readbacks yet. Been doing life..busy
> ...

Click to collapse


http://www.mediafire.com/download/136bxg5p9pm3is3/file_images.7z
(this is all the file images) for tripfx and codelover)
i provided log from mtkdroidtool not important just thought i mentioned it eariler so id provide it
also the root share folder for this tablet
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/cproxz6b1c183/RCT6773W22


----------



## nathanski (Apr 3, 2015)

*i do have the CLOCKWORKMOD dump if still wanted upload started*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B90C5EpCsLk6WlVTVFdxYXAxanM&authuser=0
--->> its up .... if its mod-able as,in can be installed with no user data maybe it can be a restorable backup for anyone able to boot cwm... still wondering if would be a security risk for me to make public as is with userdata ?? its .9GB as is

regarding anyone using cwm recovery it backs up to /mnt/shell/emulated/clockworkmod/backup/*dateofbackup*


----------



## nathanski (Apr 3, 2015)

*um less support than most devices but the community has hope Codelover  tripFX synius*



GabeTronix Development said:


> @GabeTronix Development
> ...
> Don't have any experience with this tablet but I am hoping it is a lot easier than most phones or tablets...
> With this tab not being a really high-end device like Motorola or newer Samsungs I would hope that it be easily rooted.

Click to collapse



and i told you the best way because if you brick the RCT6773w22 is its over, I do wish you had read my reply to your first post ,, root is nothing without a custom recovery and solid backup,,


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2015)

nathanski said:


> speed is 82KB / s upstream so may be a full night till its up .... if its mod-able as,in can be installed with no user data maybe it can be a restorable backup for anyone able to boot cwm... still wondering if would be a security risk for me to make public as is with userdata ?? its .9GB as is
> 
> regarding anyone using cwm recovery it backs up to /mnt/shell/emulated/clockworkmod/backup/*dateofbackup*

Click to collapse



Does the recovery not allow custom backups? Advanced backups and restore? 

You shouldn't give people your data, recovery should be able to do advanced backups, meaning you could select to only back up system.
If for some reason the recovery doesn't do advanced backups, you could a factory reset then back that up, it would contain no data.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (Apr 3, 2015)

*wish i was willing to give up my current environment and do a reset for everyone*



vampirefo said:


> you could a factory reset then back that up, it would contain no data.

Click to collapse



 im not going to do that sorry. to much config time in my xposed framework apk,s and alike.
wish everyone the best; and i have more that i can link to as i have my g-drive set to give files to anyone with a link and im dumping the .9GB in full. i will share links to all files except data.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2015)

nathanski said:


> im not going to do that sorry. to much config time in my xposed framework apk,s and alike.
> wish everyone the best; and i have more that i can link to as i have my g-drive set to give files to anyone with a link and im dumping the .9GB in full. i will share links to all files except data.

Click to collapse



Not sharing your data is for your security,  example if a person installs your data on their tablet, they have access to everything you have on your tablet, passwords, bookmarks, apps, ebay account, paypal and so on.

Think of a full back as a clone of your tablet, system alone doesn't contain any of your info, just factory files, unless you rooted and added other files to system.

I am sure I have stock instable system for this tablet, just too lazy to look, lol. I backup every device I hook up to my computer, via script, been doing so since 2010, it's an almost automatic response.


Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (Apr 3, 2015)

*yes i agree*



vampirefo said:


> Not sharing your data is for your security,

Click to collapse



 i have no idea if a incomplete  backup is restore-able thus i was offering my system.ubifs.tar "as is" for @codelover  in hope of the making of a spflashtool firmware. but if a cwm restore is able to be done that would offer recovery from a soft brick state, a full spftool ROM would be good for the hard brick device. im losing hope that i restore my original RCT that i bricked with spflashtool way back when. most tablets are only going to be soft-bricked anyways 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B90C5EpCsLk6WlVTVFdxYXAxanM&authuser=0 

is it your own script or one available on the www. that is a great idea but restoring a backup was our problem, the stock recovery was locked and this clockworkmod made all the difference. providing a window-or-port into a bricked slate.  and even cwm has to be flashed by scatter file and smart phone flash tool, but @codelover and @TripFX really have made all the difference  with this device. Thank you guys !!!


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 3, 2015)

nathanski said:


> i have no idea if a incomplete  backup is restore-able thus i was offering my system.ubifs.tar "as is" for @codelover  in hope of the making of a spflashtool firmware. but if a cwm restore is able to be done that would offer recovery from a soft brick state, a full spftool ROM would be good for the hard brick device. im losing hope that i restore my original RCT that i bricked with spflashtool way back when. most tablets are only going to be soft-bricked anyways
> 
> p.s the file has an extra .a at the end rename the file if it still does. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B90C5EpCsLk6WlVTVFdxYXAxanM&authuser=0 link in case i broke the other when deleting .a from the name

Click to collapse



The current spftool rom didn't work for you? Yes most tablets should be able to be fixed via cwm recovery, either by restore or adb.

@codelover if you are interested you could port my DL701Q recovery over to this tablet, just unpack replace kernel and repack, if interested not trying to step on toes.

If you think it would help, with my recovery special instructions have to be followed, if followed recovery does backup and restore, via adb, normal, advanced.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3046756

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## nathanski (Apr 3, 2015)

*funny thing guess im hard on micro usb cables*



vampirefo said:


> The current spftool rom didn't work for you?

Click to collapse



 my cable or charg port is not working well on the bricked tablet, on my new laptop i have to get drivers installed and the slate to go back into download mode, its bean siting a while and cant say whats going on with the bricked f****** thing, thinks for asking. just got the laptop April first so haven't had more than a few hours of time invested in the bricked tablet, tonight was bought hosting the cwm backup files and my dsl is only uploading at 70KB/ s lmao ..... Wish every one the best!

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




george676 said:


> This is fully functional twrp for our tablet......I have one condition thought. Someone with a fully functional tablet, please make a backup and share, it's the least any one can do so others can benefit.... I did spent a lot of time porting this so please share a fully stocked backup for this device...
> 
> 
> This is the download link https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-4sVb66QERlRy1kb1pjRi1jbkE/edit?usp=docslist_api  ...:laugh:

Click to collapse


@vampirefo i didn't want to risk it with my tablet but yea its note worthy

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

ok all of my CWM backup is on g-drive https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B90C5EpCsLk6ZVlUbmRGTmhXcVU&usp=sharing
enjoy and yes my data is comment only not viewable

https://hostegi8mt.cloudconvert.com/download/AImnbhNLS0q7QkUtVi8f direct download link use g-drive if its down


----------



## codelover (Apr 3, 2015)

synius said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/download/136bxg5p9pm3is3/file_images.7z
> (this is all the file images) for tripfx and codelover)
> i provided log from mtkdroidtool not important just thought i mentioned it eariler so id provide it
> also the root share folder for this tablet
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/cproxz6b1c183/RCT6773W22

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the files & MTK Droid & Tool logs, this kind of clear things up.
TripFX's tab does not contain any partition address, hence why we used the OTA scatter's addresses previously.
If addresses are available in your device dumchar then you must use that instead, i believe you both have a different revision of the tab.




vampirefo said:


> @codelover if you are interested you could port my DL701Q recovery over to this tablet, just unpack replace kernel and repack, if interested not trying to step on toes.
> 
> If you think it would help, with my recovery special instructions have to be followed, if followed recovery does backup and restore, via adb, normal, advanced.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3046756

Click to collapse



Oh hey, thank a lot for the link :good:, i will have a look at it later once we get this rom dump issue settle down.


@acejay3200, try the following rom, remember to use 'Format + Download', perform a factory reset if needed.

EDIT: Link removed as there is newer one.


----------



## synius (Apr 3, 2015)

im curious are these roms revision specific?
eish we would have another ota update to compare


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 3, 2015)

formated and flashed v31 rom boots to silver rca logo i reboot rct6773w22 to recovery shows droid on back under droid says no command every 15 seconds screen flashes i reboot into recovery droid on back under says no command not really going into recovery


----------



## codelover (Apr 3, 2015)

synius said:


> im curious are these roms revision specific?
> eish we would have another ota update to compare

Click to collapse



Yes they are, and they could have different sensors for different revisions, eg: they found a cheaper chip to use that can help them save more money.



acejay3200 said:


> formated and flashed v31 rom boots to silver rca logo i reboot rct6773w22 to recovery shows droid on back under droid says no command every 15 seconds screen flashes i reboot into recovery droid on back under says no command not really going into recovery

Click to collapse



1) Try [*Download*] -> [*Firmware Upgrade*]
2) If failed, try [*FORMAT*] -> [*Format whole flash except Bootloader*], then '*Format & Download*' the V31 ROM.
3) If failed again, try [*FORMAT*] -> [*Format whole flash except Bootloader*], then '*Firmware Upgrade*' the V31 ROM.

* Please load the scatter first, for all operations.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 3, 2015)

android booted with touch access

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

it froze had to use power button to shutoff rebooted back to recovery android on back says no command and every 15 seconds screen flashes


----------



## synius (Apr 3, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> android booted with touch access
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> it froze had to use power button to shutoff rebooted back to recovery android on back says no command and every 15 seconds screen flashes

Click to collapse



report? sir   successful? in operating device


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 3, 2015)

successfully booted android finished setup went to homescreenstarted to shutoff auto update tablet froze


----------



## TripFX (Apr 3, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> successfully booted android finished setup went to homescreenstarted to shutoff auto update tablet froze

Click to collapse



Would you mind joining me and codelover here http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#RCA


----------



## nathanski (Apr 3, 2015)

*my tablet is a F****** zombie*

the dead has came back to life ,,, my hard brick is once more a slate. from the depths of my soul i am thankful to this team!!! @codelover your the bomb ,,, everyone should use his Bluestacs Root as well that mod is incredible btw.... @TripFX you have paved the way to making a generic tablet awesome thinks guys....................................................:fingers-crossed:

well it is close but still has problems ,,, got my hopes up i will report back after thing has time to try to take a charge ... and i have info related
took five minuets till finished boot up after stock recovery factory reset, and clear cache, then wifi network pops up NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0X10..... NO GREAT DETAILS YET .........................sTOCK AS CAN BE AND BACK FROM THE DEAD ,,,,,, YES IT WORKS WELL,,, I JUST HAD TO BUY A 4TH OR 5TH USB CABLE ,,, BUT YEA FULL 100% SPFLASHTOOL rOm ...... WOOP WOOP


----------



## synius (Apr 3, 2015)

Hard brick confirmation good job

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 4, 2015)

format and download again set time and enabled usb debug factory restore dont work in settings under wireless settings nvram warning: err=0x10 thats what i have found so far

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------

i turned on wireless before could it be wireless software thats not working right


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 4, 2015)

This might help with error.
http://www.trishtech.com/2015/02/fixing-nvram-warning-err0x10-in-android-wifi/

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (Apr 4, 2015)

the wifi still works so i dont care that this bug is there, and the tablet is back from the dead so yeah its still 100% success bug or no bug ,,,, i might even restore my cwm files and see if it clones my hack-slate ,,, but at this time it goes forward to family use ....


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 4, 2015)

these tablets have 8 gb of storage 4 gb system 4 gb user mine is reading just over 1 gb user that might be whats my problem


----------



## TripFX (Apr 4, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> these tablets have 8 gb of storage 4 gb system 4 gb user mine is reading just over 1 gb user that might be whats my problem

Click to collapse



wrong wrong wrong. first why are you doing a readback? 2ndly every revision of this model will still have the same storage. 5GB userdata/int sd about 862MB for system, 629MB for cache rest is recovery boot.img etc.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 4, 2015)

i am not doing a read back i was looking at available space  under settings and storage


----------



## synius (Apr 4, 2015)

All the file sizes are exact values. There will always be just over 5 gigs leftover for usrdata..



Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Apr 4, 2015)

*Im verry happy for you, that you made it all this way*



acejay3200 said:


> that might be whats my problem

Click to collapse



Thing is,  bouth of your slates are back up and running. Are they not?,  and for these things having little to no factory support thats huge in and of its self. I do wish every one the best. Hope you master all things 


So any d.i.y info on overclocking....  Or debranding the boot screens..... Lmao,, just asking lol


----------



## synius (Apr 4, 2015)

intresting enough and after trying a few different things ive come up with a solution for administer tablets remotely with premission of course
a desktop program and apk called mobizen allows connection thru usb and wifi, allows mouse input, you can see the device screen, click
might be useful for devs to check out tablets if they have any issues they them selves can address and collect information
just a thought as i had mentioned i was looking for something like this


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## TripFX (Apr 4, 2015)

nathanski said:


> Thing is,  bouth of your slates are back up and running. Are they not?,  and for these things having little to no factory support thats huge in and of its self. I do wish every one the best. Hope you master all things
> 
> 
> So any d.i.y info on overclocking....  Or debranding the boot screens..... Lmao,, just asking lol

Click to collapse



Overclock: We may be in luck to overclock/underclock as well as overvolt/undervolt. I literally just found a section in our tabs that has the info today. ATM I DO NOT KNOW if 1. IF it will work at all. 2. If it does work if settings are lost upon rebooting or 3. it works even with reboot. Bare in mind we do NOT have source code for this tab. If we did then yes OC would happen. I will be testing later and ONLY if it works I will post an extremely detailed guide as everyone chip is different for the min/max it can handle due to the way manufacturing is done. I've been overclocking everything i can since i first got into computers back during the Pentium I days and know how to safely do it without causing permanent damage to the chip. Also those who where using the sgh-t679 back when i had that phone knows I posted a very nice guide for fine tuning the soc.

Debranding: 1st screen (white RCA dog logo) im sure could be. 2nd screen (the actual bootanimation) not sure where it is located. Normally its in either /system/media or /data/local i've checked both places and cannot find the placeholder for it.

EDIT: OC/UV is possible in fact I'm 99% sure i could do it with any mediatek soc now xD. As for an ETA on release for it. All I'm going to say is 1. AFTER I've set the config up for it and tested it for 72hrs (3days for those that dont know there math) 2. After we have a working custom recovery as those with the newer revision still can't mount /system with the test version of cwm.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 4, 2015)

i look forward to your testing. Thanks


----------



## canodroid15 (Apr 4, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Overclock: We may be in luck to overclock/underclock as well as overvolt/undervolt. I literally just found a section in our tabs that has the info today. ATM I DO NOT KNOW if 1. IF it will work at all. 2. If it does work if settings are lost upon rebooting or 3. it works even with reboot. Bare in mind we do NOT have source code for this tab. If we did then yes OC would happen. I will be testing later and ONLY if it works I will post an extremely detailed guide as everyone chip is different for the min/max it can handle due to the way manufacturing is done. I've been overclocking everything i can since i first got into computers back during the Pentium I days and know how to safely do it without causing permanent damage to the chip. Also those who where using the sgh-t679 back when i had that phone knows I posted a very nice guide for fine tuning the soc.
> 
> Debranding: 1st screen (white RCA dog logo) im sure could be. 2nd screen (the actual bootanimation) not sure where it is located. Normally its in either /system/media or /data/local i've checked both places and cannot find the placeholder for it.
> 
> EDIT: OC/UV is possible in fact I'm 99% sure i could do it with any mediatek soc now xD. As for an ETA on release for it. All I'm going to say is 1. AFTER I've set the config up for it and tested it for 72hrs (3days for those that dont know there math) 2. After we have a working custom recovery as those with the newer revision still can't mount /system with the test version of cwm.

Click to collapse



Yes, TripFX was an awesome attribute to the sgh t679 back in the day! I used his guide & still do it to this day every time I flash the exhibit 2 4g, thanks Trip & @codelover for every thing! This is defiantly  coming together nicely! OC/UV & CWM for this tab... I'd never expected it when I was unboxing this thing, NICE WORK GUYS!


----------



## nathanski (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a extra touchscreen if anyone needs it , you have to provide shiping though,,,, pm me if its needed, thx ,,,,


----------



## Ciprum (Apr 4, 2015)

*ADB required*



alally16 said:


> same here

Click to collapse



You need ADB drivers on your PC so it can recognise your phone. You can use this 15 second installer to install drivers needed. Then you can try.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979


----------



## TripFX (Apr 4, 2015)

my goal with the overclock is to either bring the tabs to either RCA's "advertised" which is 1.4ghz or the more preferred mediatek's "advertised" which is 1.5ghz. after looking at the settings i can say without a doubt that whoever wrote the config for it, was a complete noob. Let's see who else can spot the noobs mistake and why. 


```
default freq = 1300000, volt = 1300
default freq = 1196000, volt = 1200
default freq = 1040000, volt = 1150
default freq = 747500, volt = 1150
default freq = 598000, volt = 1150
```


----------



## synius (Apr 4, 2015)

Id say the Volts look a little off for the lower frequencys which means at lower frequency's you don't save battery if underclocked
Weird how volts look similar to clock speed also  
 But I am a noob when it comes to overclocking androids
But you asked if anyone else could see it

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Apr 4, 2015)

synius said:


> Id say the Volts look a little off for the lower frequencys which means at lower frequency's you don't save battery if underclocked
> Weird how volts look similar to clock speed also
> But I am a noob when it comes to overclocking androids
> But you asked if anyone else could see it
> ...

Click to collapse



for being a "noob" you are dead on it. the only diff between running at 1040000 and 598000 is temperature which would only change by 1-3c not much at all. So why they have the loweset 3 same voltage is beyond me. 


heres what the new one looks like that i will be testing later this isnt the final config either


```
default freq = 1400000, volt = 1300
default freq = 1300000, volt = 1275
default freq = 1196000, volt = 1200
default freq = 1040000, volt = 1150
default freq = 747500, volt = 1125
default freq = 598000, volt = 1100
```


----------



## synius (Apr 5, 2015)

TripFX said:


> default freq = 1400000, volt = 1300
> default freq = 1300000, volt = 1275
> default freq = 1196000, volt = 1200
> default freq = 1040000, volt = 1150
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like a decent spread overall  
the higher default will use more battery overall but shouldnt lag
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Apr 5, 2015)

Actually your wrong this about what you said for what looked wrong and WHY. Yes there is a better spread and higher performance however there won't be any difference in battery drain at max usage then stock however when your CPU scales down you will save more battery then stock.


*EDIT:*
synius, acejay or someone else with revision v31 please

```
adb shell mtdinfo -a > upload_to_xda.txt
```
 for us thanks.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 5, 2015)

mtdinfo


----------



## TripFX (Apr 6, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> mtdinfo

Click to collapse



you forgot to add the -a to that command. please redo the command properly.


----------



## synius (Apr 6, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> mtdinfo

Click to collapse



this is the file aquired frrom that command 
it made the file within the root of the device i used es file explorer wit root to move it to sdcard where i pulled it off and uploaded it
if u need anything else please dont hesitate to ask

the first mtdinfo was the one push to the computer ( nice and orderly)
the second mtdinfo is the one that was from sdcard ( the way things are not word wrapped )


----------



## mattkilla420 (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks like a lot of interested people in testing and getting this working. A Lot of the talk was beyond my knowledge but have you guys successfully rooted ? I see you haven't gotten the rom yet just wondering in layman terms where you guys are with this?


----------



## TripFX (Apr 6, 2015)

mattkilla420 said:


> Looks like a lot of interested people in testing and getting this working. A Lot of the talk was beyond my knowledge but have you guys successfully rooted ? I see you haven't gotten the rom yet just wondering in layman terms where you guys are with this?

Click to collapse



root yes. kingo root, iroot, few others work for rooting this tab. recovery and so forth closest we've ever been eta still unknown as when we know you will know xD


Off subject from tab but still android related. FYI you can now start pre-ordering Razer's Forge TV on amazon now. I for one will be getting one as it's more open on hardware level then nvidia's proprietary version some time this summer.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 6, 2015)

mtdinfo -a


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 8, 2015)

is there any way to remove superuser .apk without booting into android or recovery because thats when mine is freezing


----------



## synius (Apr 8, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> is there any way to remove superuser .apk without booting into android or recovery because thats when mine is freezing

Click to collapse



was it already present on device or did it appear after rooting?
chances are it may have been made a system app

this can be dangerous as another person had created a bootloop from intregrating titanium back up to system
this action alone can cause bootloop

the rooting method i used is:
Download aptoide from browser, search for kingroot and install it open it and let it load   push the green button at the top of the app with the word root in it
itll takie a couple minutes and it will install kinguser and su

it you wish to change this app to superuser or supersu 
i changed to supersu pro and disabled superuser from prefrences and reenabled it, closed the app.
reopened the app and followed the su prompt for su binary update   clicked normal waited and then rebooted
and then checked root by opening es file explorer and enabling root explorer when i was prompted for premissions it had switched supersu applications   ive had no problems

i would not intregate anything into the system as it can cause bootloops, not 100% but it can happen


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 8, 2015)

it was in the rom  that i flashed from here


----------



## synius (Apr 9, 2015)

This message is for codelover and tripfx. Should I uninstall busybox and unroot.   Provide a new system IMG for acejay to flash.  This way he can reroot and install busybox 

Acejay does it let you do anything before it freezes example install a apk or run anything or does to boot froze.   Example if I was to provide aptoide or kingroot would it work to at lest try to fix superuser. once you get superuser working properly we can erase the old superuser.apk from system
Could also try supersu   try to update su binary normally of that doesn't work goto preferences  in supersu disable superuser and reenable superuser  then close app entirely. Start supersu again and try to update su binary normally.
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 9, 2015)

goes to homescreen after setup when a program asks for root access the system freezes i try to unroot it reboots gets stuck on second rca logo


----------



## TripFX (Apr 9, 2015)

have you tried updating supersu first via playstore? if not try it it should ask you to update binary which should work as newer builds did for me. Otherwise please wait patiently plz and ty.


----------



## synius (Apr 9, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> goes to homescreen after setup when a program asks for root access the system freezes i try to unroot it reboots gets stuck on second rca logo

Click to collapse



do you get a chance to grant premissions or denie premissions 

http://www.mediafire.com/download/h7udx68cnpfhvd0/KingRoot_3.5.0_25.zip
unzip, place in sdcard   in settings allow install from unknown sources,
Or as trip said supersu update binary

install try to reroot 
in the end you might need a clean stock flash and root and busybox yourself
have to wait and see what tripfx N codelover have to say

Updated:
I had gotten nandroid backup pro for free and backed up 
Is there any usefulness if I do not have a custom recovery (wud need  custom recovery to restore)
It did generate files
Cache.ubifs.tar data.ubifs.tar system.ubifs.tar md5.chksum recovery.log
These are my current tablet I imagen data contains all my user data

Therefore if these do have any potential I'll factory wipe install nandroid pro and provide a stock rooted with no accounts associated might be a chance to perform restore from recovery


----------



## Jory76 (Apr 9, 2015)

My  RCT6773W22 only boots up to a "No command" screen. The screen flashes/flickers about every 15 seconds. The volume buttons do nothing. I have read through the thread and can not find a solution that works for me. Any ideas? 

Also it has never been rooted/been attempted to be rooted. Thanks in advance!


----------



## synius (Apr 10, 2015)

Please identifie the rct6773w22-android4.4.2-(finish this line). When it boots recovery you'll see it, Depending on version
Will depend if flashing will help

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## synius (Apr 10, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> goes to homescreen after setup when a program asks for root access the system freezes i try to unroot it reboots gets stuck on second rca logo

Click to collapse



acejay have you gotten the CWM test working when you flashed just the recovery
( i have files from the forum for twrp, carliv touch recovery with ubifs support ( also supports vol + and - along with power as confirm buttons) and the cwm test
(example you flashed the entire rom) thats perfect
(unclick everything except for the recovery)
try to flash just the recovery 
what i wanna try to do since we have the same revision tablet is pull off
the nandroid backup either with cwm support or twrp either one you wanna try
i will then provide you a completely stock recovery with the exception root via supersu + pro key and busybox will be the only things included in the recovery
ill skip setup and not assiocate the stock tab with any private information ( emails, etc )  
with any chance if you have gotten the recovery to boot its worth trying to restore from the completely same working tab 
you place the recovery files on ext sdcard, boot into recovery then select back up/restore  then find the backup folder and let it do its things, before you reboot tab clear dalvik cache.

im basically providing you with essentially a clone of my device 

if your willing to try this let me know and ill start saving the apks i need to perform the backup without any assoiations to any accounts 
in theory this should produce decent results


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 10, 2015)

cwm works for me i would like to try it

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

i have better luck flashing through recovery there is less chance of a transmission error


----------



## Jory76 (Apr 10, 2015)

synius said:


> Please identifie the rct6773w22-android4.4.2-(finish this line). When it boots recovery you'll see it, Depending on version
> Will depend if flashing will help
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure if your reply is for me or acejay.

If its for me, well thats the issue, I can't get into the recovery. I get the "no command" screen and thats it.


----------



## synius (Apr 10, 2015)

Jory76 said:


> Not sure if your reply is for me or acejay.
> 
> If its for me, well thats the issue, I can't get into the recovery. I get the "no command" screen and thats it.

Click to collapse



the comment was for you to identifie your tablet version as flashing different revisions on tablets is hardware problematic   to know for sure to tell you what to do i need to know that 

So doesn't boot up normally, and doesn't boot to recovery
Unknown version of tablet.

could be possible to do a readback using spft but im in no way able to determine the revision myself as that developement was achieved by codelover and he by far exceeds my exprience getting readable data 

im passing this to someone else please


----------



## synius (Apr 10, 2015)

acejay
http://www.mediafire.com/download/tqt24tsbtogwjwj/RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-CWM.7z
 post results after boot hopfully we fixed the superuser freeze
This is a nandroid backup pro backup


----------



## synius (Apr 12, 2015)

@nathanski
also checkout the nandroid backup if you are having superuser freezing issues
Will require cwm to restore but supersu pro and nandroid pro are already present 


Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## codelover (Apr 12, 2015)

Jory76 said:


> Not sure if your reply is for me or acejay.
> 
> If its for me, well thats the issue, I can't get into the recovery. I get the "no command" screen and thats it.

Click to collapse



We will need to first determine your tablet revision before we can proceed, do you remember what is your tab version?
The version can be found at Settings -> About, something like V31 or V38? (eg: RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-*V38*-V1.8.0)

If not, you will have to do a read back and send the files for me to check, you can zip the files and upload them here on xda.
Assumed that you have drivers installed and SP Flash Tools working, load the attached scatter and do the following readbacks.
Read back #1) Start Address: *0xa800000*, Length: *0x800000*, rename to ROM_v31, leave other settings default
Read back #2) Start Address: *0x9000000*, Length: *0x800000*, rename to ROM_v38, leave other settings default





synius said:


> acejay
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/tqt24tsbtogwjwj/RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-CWM.7z
> post results after boot hopfully we fixed the superuser freeze

Click to collapse



His tab has other problems not only supersuper issue so cwm won't be able to help him atm.
But yes i was hoping you can make another clean readback, but i am not sure if the superuser that you used have 'Full Unroot' feature like SuperSU.
The unroot must be done properly to ensure no dependency files left or else the output will be the same like current one.


Well, we have got TWRP 2.8.6 patched and so far everything looks good but we are undergoing extensive testing to ensure everything is working correctly before we release it.

.


----------



## synius (Apr 12, 2015)

H





codelover said:


> We will need to first determine your tablet revision before we can proceed, do you remember what is your tab version?
> The version can be found at Settings -> About, something like V31 or V38? (eg: RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-*V38*-V1.8.0)
> 
> If not, you will have to do a read back and send the files for me to check, you can zip the files and upload them here on xda.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a couple things. 
In regards to acejay the backup I provided should fix and replace the superuser.apk for supersu pro. That is if it restores correctly. 

1.) I could make a twrp compatible nandroid backup  for you
With updated SuperSu binary and busybox already. So its as easy as restoring. From twrp recovery

2.i would have to clean root,busybox, factory reset then right after setup skipped, non associated to any email read back to usrdata

Wouldn't be able to use dd if= of= without root and busybox right? 
To pull images like before.


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 13, 2015)

had to reformat used v31 rom booted first time used kingo root to remove root tablet works normal  starts up all the way into homescreen only thing now how to correct storage space

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

under settings storage says total space is 4.00gb firmware says 3.06gb only 0.94gb avalible to apps is there a way to correct this

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

factory restore don't work either just checked that


----------



## synius (Apr 13, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> had to reformat used v31 rom booted first time used kingo root to remove root tablet works normal  starts up all the way into homescreen only thing now how to correct storage space
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



weird how the total space is messed up
format all + download ( this has to be done to clear any remaining files on the nan)
sorta appears to me as it may be installed on top of the remaining os ( not 100% )
v4 scatter + files 
the rom itself isnt that big 
can you explain in details the process you took what you did
everything no matter how manute
disregard this if you did that just brainstorming
vampire has a good point below


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 13, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> had to reformat used v31 rom booted first time used kingo root to remove root tablet works normal  starts up all the way into homescreen only thing now how to correct storage space
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should be able to look at mtdinfo and see where all your space is at.
mtd0 - mtd18 



sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 13, 2015)

there is 3 gb not partioned not in use by anything


----------



## synius (Apr 13, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> there is 3 gb not partioned not in use by anything

Click to collapse



i think i know what your problem is

its the usrdata we left out
figuratively speaking its a partition of empty space

( for someone that can help )
is it possible to determine the end address of the userdata when i do a stock unrooted readback to add that 3 gbs
in theory its the only thing we didnt include in the rom because of personal information and such we kinda thought the excess space would partition itself to userdata (because it is blank space but its also a partition which could explain your problem


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 13, 2015)

is there something i can do to get that space back tablet will not use that space as is


----------



## synius (Apr 13, 2015)

its in the hands of someone who can give me the end address for userdata for the readback
bmtpool says 0x0 which doesnt help me right now 
(unless bmtpool address 0x0 refers to the rest but conflicts with start address would I use the old scatter bmtpool of 0xffff to read back the entire internal flash)
The address 0x000000FFFF on the bmtpool  gives me a readback of 3.99 gbs might be the issue the bmtpool having 0x000000FFFF as the start address instead of 0x0

Unless while rooted and busybox I pull usrdata.img and you flash that under usrdata 

Did you try that nandroid backup? Just curious it has a stock usrdata

Does anyone agree with me this cud be the issue 
Literally sounds like usrdata wasn't allocated at flash

also my v31-1.10.0 tablet is unrooted and busybox is uninstalled, ready for stock readback, i need an address to include usrdata

i also created a twrp recovery backup with supersu pro and nandroid pro ill upload everything once i have collected everything


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 13, 2015)

the nandroid backup didnt help


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 13, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> the nandroid backup didnt help

Click to collapse



Can you post your current, mtdinfo, mount, dumchar_info output?

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## synius (Apr 14, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Can you post your current, mtdinfo, mount, dumchar_info output?
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse



Acejay that is for you sir

The files I'll be uploading are
stock rom_0 for codelover
Twrp nandroid  backup (w/ busybox + supersu pro + nandroid pro included)
Cwm nandroid backup (w/ busybox + supersu pro + nandroid pro included)

==**==  i made an edit compairing scatters I changed v4 userdata partition size according to v1 scatter userdata size at first then checked device and changed it to 0x17f000000. changed cache's type to ubi_img also. (loaded the updated scatter into spft and doing a readback to bmtpool) 0x0000000ffff0000
ill also provide the Rom + v4.1 scatter as a raw source for codelover.. incase anything else is needed 

*it was missing partition size and used 0x0 I change it to 0x17f000000 which it stated in the device as size (this might fix acejays userdata problem ) and allocate more space to userdata
as is correct for the v31-1.10.0 for userdata size
Not v38
I'll provide links when there uploaded


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 15, 2015)

this is what mount shows


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 15, 2015)

mtdinfo shows


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 15, 2015)

how do i get dumchar_info


----------



## nathanski (Apr 15, 2015)

*my rom runs great included su and all*



synius said:


> @nathanski
> also checkout the nandroid backup if you are having superuser freezing issues
> Will require cwm to restore but supersu pro and nandroid pro are already present

Click to collapse



>>>codelover's<<< spft rom works for me,
it flashed fast and runs really well only bug was the wifi one but still connects so no issues ??? strange that other people report it is asking for permission directly after flash. As my re installed firmware never had one app ask for root ???




_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________.>
tripFX did you ever find the jar that linked to the cpu scaling: mtK is crazy with there file-system mounting, i found the same file you spoke of modifying, I thought of modding it but never heard back after your initial three day test posting.... THanks EveRY ONE wish "all' the best...


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 15, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> how do i get dumchar_info

Click to collapse



It's in proc, your mtdinfo isn't correct, you need to do it as you did before with the -a option.
Your mount shows you aren't mounting cache which is a problem, cache is needed for stability of tablet.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## TripFX (Apr 15, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
tripFX did you ever find the jar that linked to the cpu scaling: mtK is crazy with there file-system mounting, i found the same file you spoke of modifying, I thought of modding it but never heard back after your initial three day test posting.... THanks EveRY ONE wish "all' the best...[/QUOTE]

that is only one of many files that need to be modified. Just wait a little longer as we are almost ready to release twrp for both v31 and v38. As the files that needs to be changed can only be done via flashing with custom recovery.

Also could you try this to fix your "WiFi NVRAM WARNING: ERR 0x10"


----------



## nathanski (Apr 15, 2015)

you try this to fix your "WiFi NVRAM WARNING: ERR 0x10"[/QUOTE]

I will asap some one in my family has ran off with the  tablet.. I will track it down and test it then. Asap...    Also I see your point in waiting on the new recovery  my hack slate rebooted on me when I was playing around with hot swap in of some system files lmao.... Still runs fine though BTW have you seen the engineermode / hardware test/ de-sence/ frequency hopping settings....... PS I have played way to hard inside engineer mode..... Everting in hardware test is reset at boot.....    Mempll had strongest effects on my system BTW.    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376283&page=6


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

when i flash the rom with spflash tool tz.img gets flashed to tee1 and tee2 is this right? how does the cache.img get flashed


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

mtdinfo


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 16, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> mtdinfo

Click to collapse



Yep you have problems, You are going to have to flash everything again. You aren't mounting cache, you data is only 1.1 GIB, you have a fat partition 4.8 GIB, that shouldn't exist, this needs to be in your data partition.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Yep you have problems, You are going to have to flash everything again. You aren't mounting cache, you data is only 1.1 GIB, you have a fat partition 4.8 GIB, that shouldn't exist, this needs to be in your data partition.
> 
> sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk

Click to collapse


http://www.mediafire.com/view/3q5bma2z1pmkqo8/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V4.1.txt
load this scatter acejay
flash the rom you got already and tell me if it fixed your userdata
once done please repost your mtdinfo -a and other txts again


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

how do i get rid of that 4 gb fat partition


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> how do i get rid of that 4 gb fat partition

Click to collapse



move scatter to folder with rom images
load scatter v4.1 scatter
format all + download
with all files checked
i resized the userdata to my v31-1.10.0 plus changed cache's partition type to ubi_img
so it should format your mtd table properly and reallocate that missing storage

just need to test and confirm


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

mtdinfo and mount info


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

That's after a full format and flash?
Looks identical to your other one 
are you sure you loaded v4.1

these are mine

as for the completely stock rom its been uploading its 4.36 gigs with my modifications to the scatter which is probably another reason why your flash isnt working ill be posting a link shortly


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

full format and download yes


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 16, 2015)

Everything is the same, what scatter file are you using? Also still need dumchar_info. adb pull /proc/dumchar_info
Sent from my T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Everything is the same, what scatter file are you using? Also still need dumchar_info. adb pull /proc/dumchar_info
> Sent from my T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


http://www.mediafire.com/view/skmv155msjdwdpz/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V4.txt 
http://www.mediafire.com/view/3q5bma2z1pmkqo8/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V4.1.txt
there are only 2 differences between scatters userdata partition size and cache's partition type to ubi_img 
i agree with vampire looks the same.
the scatter should fix these issues
unless i suspect the address of bmtpool is wrong, on my device it shows it at address 0x0 like preloader

(STOCK ROM UNDICED)
codelover = http://www.mediafire.com/download/zodfh1wdtm3j9n4/RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-Stock-RB ( completely unrooted and stock ) no account assiociations


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 16, 2015)

Both scatter files cache is wrong, neither scatter file creates a cache partition, so that explains why cache isn't mounted.

Doesn't explain why fat partition was created though.

Sent from my T1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Both scatter files cache is wrong, neither scatter file creates a cache partition, so that explains why cache isn't mounted.
> 
> Doesn't explain why fat partition was created though.
> 
> Sent from my T1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



apprently i was tired while editting, i made an error and never changed the cache to ubi_img which i just updated v4.1  http://www.mediafire.com/view/3q5bma2z1pmkqo8/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V4.1.txt
sorry acejay please try once more and repost mtdinfo and mount 

vampire shouldnt that mount cache for mtd17 and mtd21 like userdata and system are ubi_img
if that works the partitions are setup and its only a matter of fixing userdata

I suspect it was created because cache is also suppose to have a ubifs partition like system and usrdata have 2 different partitions and when it couldn't detect the cache ubi_img type partition due to type, to put there as mtd21 and with the userdata partition size  it just partitioned it as fat system and was never mounted
Just seemed to make sense that it may just be a scatter issue


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

this is with 4.1 scatter that i downloaded today


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

Good new is cache is where it is suppose to be minus that fat partition
( did your storage amount change any in settings storage?
one problem fixed

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

no change in storage space


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> no change in storage space

Click to collapse



lets give it one more shot please
http://www.mediafire.com/view/3q5bma2z1pmkqo8/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V4.2.txt ( updated bmtpool to test out 0x00000000 start address ) and renamed it sys22 as sys19 thru 21 are system cache userdata
hopfully this should fix it 
trying to weive out where that fat partition is coming from im thinking its bmtpool reserving the rest of partition after 0x0000ffff
and post mtdinfo  we got cache to mount so im done with that mount.txt


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

mtdinfo


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

Do u see anything off vampire

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 16, 2015)

The fat partition is throwing me off, you got his cache working which is great. When I add the partition totals up,  that makes the fat partition his internal sdcard, which is supposed to be added to his data partition.

How the internal sdcard and data partition split is beyond me, I think I can put together a tool to reclaim the space, if he can adb via cwm recovery.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 16, 2015)

i can adb with cwm


----------



## nathanski (Apr 16, 2015)

*?*

could you try....
run the spflashtool with no sdcard in ? new scatter, full/format, and no sd would that not correct the missformat slash error-full mounting....


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

Me neither I'm guessing userdata partition could it be the image itself its flashing causing the split what if we set it in scatter that it doesnt need to flash that image but flash the partition by itself. I say that cause the usrdata file image is 1.2 gigs and even with the partition size set its ignoring it, and looks like it flashes the image and doesn't expand the space

Worth a shot?

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Apr 16, 2015)

nathanski said:


> could you try....
> run the spflashtool with no sdcard in ? new scatter, full/format, and no sd would that not correct the missformat slash error-full mounting....

Click to collapse



codelover is thinking scatter files need to be fixed for both v31 and v38 variants. 

As far as the oc goes. i found a Chinese  flashable oc with app for a MTK6589/T soc. The problem with it is one its in Chinese which most people including my self cant read. I've already finished translating it all completely to English the app and config files. Another issue is the config for there's doesn't even touch the voltage settings. So currently I am putting all the info for our soc+voltage settings. 

On another note. TWRP seems to be ready atleast the v38 variant is for sure as i am currently running it and took the risk of brick to get ubi formatting working.(Thanks to @codelover for his awesome coding skills) I believe the v31 might be ready as well. I choose not to release yet as there are somethings that are still some things that need fixed first such as scatterfile and v31 rom. Once we have verified that both known variants scatter files and pre-rooted roms work a new op will be made consisting of everything for our model tabs. As the original op that we are using now would make it hard for others to find as it was just a question about how to root. I will post link to it here when that time comes. The new op will consist known working root tool that gives you supersu (kingo) for those with already working non rooted tabs, as well as prerooted stock roms for those that are already bricked due to the bad updates rca did.,scatter files, twrp, spft tool+drivers for both windows and linux and lastly the oc.zip which may be posted at the same time or shortly after depending on how its going. Including some guides for new people 


@synius instead of the stock rom leave it rooted but use supersu instead of the Chinese based superuser.  


Lastly I would like to thank the following people for helping us test (when needed), trying to help, giving feedback and your time in no particular order. @synius @nathanski @vampirefo  without your help we may have never learned that there is 2 known variants for our tabs nor be as close to as we are now to having support for a tablet that prolly wouldn't have never had it being its such a cheap tab. So thank you and lets keep it up.


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I've already unrooted and such having trouble switching back to supersu now stock ROM is already uploaded its using kinguser its in English but it works for purpose

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 16, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> i can adb with cwm

Click to collapse



I need you use adb and get me this info.

adb shell ubinfo -a > ubinfo.txt

Upload this file, my tool needs to know what ubi number to delete, and how much data your partition will hold on your tablet.


----------



## synius (Apr 16, 2015)

if your attempt fails
remove userdata.img from folder
load this scatter ( http://www.mediafire.com/view/3q5bma2z1pmkqo8/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V4.3.txt )
full format + download
this scatter should partition the whole userdata by itself full size and not flash the image


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 17, 2015)

ubiinfo didnt work tried 4 times removed userdata.img loaded v4.3 scatter formatted all and flashed got total space 8.00gb firmware 2.48gb available space 5.43gb


----------



## synius (Apr 17, 2015)

btw only 1 i --> ubinfo -a > file.txt


VIOLA SIR you  are very welcome and please do continue to test and play with it   glad we figure out the scatter issue
the 2 issues fix on acejay device were as follows cache's partition type is UBI_IMG and 
userdata's problem was the file it was trying to flash (changed scatter to only place partition and not download the usrdata.img file and gave it the dumchar_info partition size from my device)
nothing like trial and error and just a hunch

(updated)
i do believe scatter 4.3 is correct now for v31-1.10.0
i also think i can modifie the v38 scatter for cache and userdata also
@vampirefo
@TripFX your using v38 right?
could u get me
mtdinfo -a 
dumchar_info
just need the values for v38 revision to make sure the total adds up
Also slightly confused nathanski device didn't suffer those errors like acejay with an incorrect scatter


----------



## TripFX (Apr 17, 2015)

synius said:


> btw only 1 i --> ubinfo -a > file.txt
> 
> 
> VIOLA SIR you  are very welcome and please do continue to test and play with it   glad we figure out the scatter issue
> ...

Click to collapse




acejay flashed v38 instead of v31 first time which is what prolly caused more problems unlike nathanski. yes i have the v38 and below are the files you requested


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (Apr 17, 2015)

this is the v38 scatter with the exact changes made to v31 for cache and userdata with the size adjustment for v38


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 17, 2015)

synius said:


> this is the v38 scatter with the exact changes made to v31 for cache and userdata with the size adjustment

Click to collapse



I don't have this tablet.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripFX (Apr 18, 2015)

@nathanski did the wifi fix work?


----------



## nathanski (Apr 18, 2015)

Couldn't test it can't get it back quickly ,,, person with it is acting an ass,,,


----------



## synius (Apr 18, 2015)

Acejay please note I dunno if userdata is populated apon stock boot you may need to preform a factory reset
Keep in mind you may experience no errors as is but I thought it should be said
Unfortunate about that. Nathanski

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 19, 2015)

that last scatter fixed the partition and mounting problems all space was allocated as for the crashing kinguser was not linking properly with system used es file eplorer deleted kinguser.apk  no problems now waiting for finished cwm or twrp recovery to make a proper backup


----------



## TripFX (Apr 19, 2015)

Releases here Here


----------



## synius (Apr 19, 2015)

So v31 scatter confirmed complete. V38 I imagine is the same result.

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lukas2179 (Apr 19, 2015)

My tablet is still bootlooping. If I try to turn it on when it isn't charging it shows low battery then turns off, but when it is charging is starts bootlooping right away and I can't do anything about it. No matter how much I let it charge when I unplug it it says low battery. I can't boot into recovery or fastboot.


----------



## TripFX (Apr 19, 2015)

Lukas2179 said:


> My tablet is still bootlooping. If I try to turn it on when it isn't charging it shows low battery then turns off, but when it is charging is starts bootlooping right away and I can't do anything about it. No matter how much I let it charge when I unplug it it says low battery. I ca't boot into recovery or fastboot.

Click to collapse



sounds like a bad battery. You could try pressing the hardware button "reset" and hold it for a few secs. while holding press and hold the power button. then let go of the reset but keep holding the power button until it turns off.


----------



## synius (Apr 19, 2015)

Lukas2179 said:


> My tablet is still bootlooping. If I try to turn it on when it isn't charging it shows low battery then turns off, but when it is charging is starts bootlooping right away and I can't do anything about it. No matter how much I let it charge when I unplug it it says low battery. I ca't boot into recovery or fastboot.

Click to collapse



After pluggin in Have you tried holding pwr and vol + while powering on it'll shutdown while you hold it, keep holding it, it'll boot up and should jump to recovery, the usb cord will tether power if it is a bad battery but it should be able to go to recovery

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lukas2179 (Apr 19, 2015)

synius said:


> After pluggin in Have you tried holding pwr and vol + while powering on it'll shutdown while you hold it, keep holding it, it'll boot up and should jump to recovery, the usb cord will tether power if it is a bad battery but it should be able to go to recovery
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I tried that. It didn't work.


----------



## canodroid15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Can't wait to get my new laptop in! This is great news! My daughters tab bricked 2 days ago when she took an ota update, I can get into stock recovery still so its all good, now that we have TWRP & stock rooted rom! Nice work guys, thanks to all of you, testers as well! Awesome!


----------



## TripFX (Apr 19, 2015)

canodroid15 said:


> Can't wait to get my new laptop in! This is great news! My daughters tab bricked 2 days ago when she took an ota update, I can get into stock recovery still so its all good, now that we have TWRP & stock rooted rom! Nice work guys, thanks to all of you, testers as well! Awesome!

Click to collapse



EDIT:

Could You
1. Identify your tab
2. Flash TWRP for your tab variant after identifying if its v31 or v38.
3. Backup  /cache partition and send to me before Factory Reset
4. Wait further instructions if fails


----------



## canodroid15 (Apr 19, 2015)

TripFX said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Could You
> 1. Identify your tab
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got the v31 tab, it says it in (stock) recovery & yeah I'll have my laptop back next week! & I'll do whatever you need me too b4 I try anything? Im finally getting a laptop I can work with! I'll be glad to do whatever you need @TripFX, thanks


----------



## yuxuantim (Apr 19, 2015)

I've rooted 2 other devices using Baidu 1 Click root. no luck on this one though.

Sent from my RCT6272W23 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Apr 19, 2015)

*kingo*



yuxuantim said:


> I've rooted 2 other devices using Baidu 1 Click root. no luck on this one though.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6272W23 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



you should learn spflashtool ... in my opinion the best way to install a custom recovery ,,, you will need a snafo preventive measure.... such as twrp and a fresh self made backup prier to any root apps,,,, head this or not ,,,,,good-luck


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 20, 2015)

how do i use twrp is it touch


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 20, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> how do i use twrp is it touch

Click to collapse



Can't you navigate via volume up and down?

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

twrp is touch based not button based please post issues in new op thanks


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 20, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Can't you navigate via volume up and down?
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no control at all no touch in twrp volume keys do nothing power button shuts off tablet boot into android tablet works fine


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> no control at all no touch in twrp volume keys do nothing power button shuts off tablet boot into android tablet works fine

Click to collapse



I had reposted a lesser file disregard this post ty,


----------



## ve6ay (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry for the n00bish question (I'm more of a phone person).  But with this new stock and recovery and everything, is it now doable / feasible / recommended at all to convert from UBIFS to ext4 ?


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

ve6ay said:


> Sorry for the n00bish question (I'm more of a phone person).  But with this new stock and recovery and everything, is it now doable / feasible / recommended at all to convert from UBIFS to ext4 ?

Click to collapse



in my honest outlook i see ubifs as a hard to learn yet rewording,ly beneficial file-system as with ext4 you can disable its write caching and time stamp writing,, to aid in use with NAND applications,,, only thing is in my opinion UBIFS uses a nands half-life very well,,,,ware other file-systems may degenerate the life span of a memory chip a litle more acceleratedly,, further more i do believe those talks were on the grounds of using ext4 if we were unable to accomplish things that have seance became a reality,,,,,


----------



## synius (Apr 20, 2015)

@TripFX I can confirm too i flashed twrp   others are sayin there is no touch, there is touch but its in the vertical fashion and buttons don't lineup vertically.  Was able to swipe unlock holding device with camera up and swiping bottom.     So the touch is displaced but does indeed respond to touch.  The vol buttons do not function. Holding power shuts it down,  booting works 

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

synius said:


> @TripFX I can confirm too i flashed twrp   others are sayin there is no touch, there is touch but its in the vertical fashion and buttons don't lineup vertically.  Was able to swipe unlock holding device with camera up and swiping bottom.     So the touch is displaced but does indeed respond to touch.  The vol buttons do not function. Holding power shuts it down,  booting works
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



TripFx was asking we reply to his fresh page yet I could see reason for keeping the new thred clean and tuning thing using this one, what do you think @TripFX


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 20, 2015)

synius said:


> @TripFX I can confirm too i flashed twrp   others are sayin there is no touch, there is touch but its in the vertical fashion and buttons don't lineup vertically.  Was able to swipe unlock holding device with camera up and swiping bottom.     So the touch is displaced but does indeed respond to touch.  The vol buttons do not function. Holding power shuts it down,  booting works
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sounds like my tablet, doesn't support dual touch via recovery.  I use cwm, I can use carliv touch though, as long as I modify it for one touch, plus volume and power keys. I thought twrp was the same, I use twrp on my cell phone volume keys and power work on it, older twrp version.

sent from my kingSing T1 via taptalk


----------



## synius (Apr 20, 2015)

Almost wanna say twrp touch is in portrait mode while twrp theme is in landscape
I backed up stock I'll test
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

DONT USE GEORGES as his was made for v38 tabs and also doesn't fully work. We are now aware of the the exact problem and its a rather easy fix. v38 and v31 have different touch layouts being they have different lcd's. Not a big issue we will need you to try flashing again with these test builds until we find the right touch layout for the v31. Link/s will be provided below as we are rebuilding it now.


----------



## synius (Apr 20, 2015)

Ty sir I'll await the update

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> DONT USE GEORGES .

Click to collapse



I removed my link ty @TripFX


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry for the delay guys i happened to run into a big issue as i made a very dumb dumb mistake. Here's what happened and the reason for the delay. I went into twrp and made a full backup. then i formatted /system /data and /intsd not realizing when i made the backup it was on intsd and not extsd. so in the works of getting my tab restored at the moment. Again sorry for the delay


----------



## synius (Apr 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Sorry for the delay guys i happened to run into a big issue as i made a very dumb dumb mistake. Here's what happened and the reason for the delay. I went into twrp and made a full backup. then i formatted /system /data and /intsd not realizing when i made the backup it was on intsd and not extsd. so in the works of getting my tab restored at the moment. Again sorry for the delay

Click to collapse



Running into a scatter issue ? Could try mine

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ve6ay (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like he formatted his backup by mistake. I have a 31 if you need anything. I've been wanting to factory reset it anyway, lol.


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

well i the main issue im having is touch not working. Also i havent heard of anyone else with a v38 tab so is it only me who have the v38?


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> well i the main issue im having is touch not working. Also i havent heard of anyone else with a v38 tab so is it only me who have the v38?

Click to collapse



I have v38 tripfx and my touch is working fine.


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> I have v38 tripfx and my touch is working fine.

Click to collapse



was your always working or did you have to flash via spft?

also could you provide /proc/dumchar_info


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> was your always working or did you have to flash via spft?

Click to collapse



I used easy! Magic unpack, repack to install my recovery and it work fine from the start.


----------



## TripFX (Apr 20, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> I used easy! Magic unpack, repack to install my recovery and it work fine from the start.

Click to collapse



also could you provide /proc/dumchar_info


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 20, 2015)

*dumchar*



TripFX said:


> also could you provide /proc/dumchar_info

Click to collapse



[email protected]:/ $ cat /proc/dumchair_info
/system/bin/sh: cat: /proc/dumchair_info: No such file or directory
1|[email protected]:/ $ cat /proc/dumchar_info
Part_Name       Size    StartAddr       Type    MapTo   Region
preloader    0x0000000001000000   0x00000000   1   /dev/mtd/mtd0   USER
pro_info     0x0000000000400000   0x00000001   1   /dev/mtd/mtd1   USER
nvram        0x0000000001800000   0x00000002   1   /dev/mtd/mtd2   USER
protect_f    0x0000000000c00000   0x00000003   1   /dev/mtd/mtd3   USER
seccfg       0x0000000000400000   0x00000004   1   /dev/mtd/mtd4   USER
uboot        0x0000000000400000   0x00000005   1   /dev/mtd/mtd5   USER
bootimg      0x0000000000800000   0x00000006   1   /dev/mtd/mtd6   USER
recovery     0x0000000000800000   0x00000007   1   /dev/mtd/mtd7   USER
sec_ro       0x0000000000400000   0x00000008   1   /dev/mtd/mtd8   USER
misc         0x0000000000c00000   0x00000009   1   /dev/mtd/mtd9   USER
logo         0x0000000000400000   0x0000000a   1   /dev/mtd/mtd10   USER
expdb        0x0000000000c00000   0x0000000b   1   /dev/mtd/mtd11   USER
tee1         0x0000000000800000   0x0000000c   1   /dev/mtd/mtd12   USER
tee2         0x0000000000800000   0x0000000d   1   /dev/mtd/mtd13   USER
kb           0x0000000000400000   0x0000000e   1   /dev/mtd/mtd14   USER
dkb          0x0000000000400000   0x0000000f   1   /dev/mtd/mtd15   USER
android      0x0000000040000000   0x00000010   1   /dev/mtd/mtd16   USER
cache        0x0000000030000000   0x00000011   1   /dev/mtd/mtd17   USER
usrdata      0x0000000167800000   0x00000012   1   /dev/mtd/mtd18   USER
bmtpool      0x0000000000000000   0x00000000   1      USER
Part_Nameartition name you should open;
Size:size of partition
StartAddr:Start Address of partition;
Type:Type of partition(MTD=1,EMMC=2)
MapTo:actual device you operate
[email protected]:/ $


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## nathanski (Apr 20, 2015)

TripFX said:


> well i the main issue im having is touch not working. Also i havent heard of anyone else with a v38 tab so is it only me who have the v38?

Click to collapse



I have one of each vershion,I just have  v38 untill my family member returns my other tablet back,,, my cwm  backup is online,, and should work,,,https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B90C5EpCsLk6ZVlUbmRGTmhXcVU&usp=sharing


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a V38 that seems to be stuck @ the initial boot (White RCA screen w/ the dogs) since flashing those scatter files via SPFT. My drivers are installed correctly, I have a good USB cable, my battery had a 90% charge before starting the procedure... If it can be of any help to you guys, let me know. So far, it's been hung at this screen for 12 minutes.


----------



## synius (Apr 21, 2015)

Try flashing again using your version of tablet and report back
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/6xgbx23b77qxv/Scatters
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 21, 2015)

so far, it's still at the white screen. Synius, i'll try what you suggested now, using your scatter.

EDIT: actually, my battery JUST died. so i'm going to let it charge for a bit, then i'll get back to you.

EDIT2: here it goes, moment of truth. im charged 100%, and attempting to SFPT again using Synius' scatter file. 
what i may have done wrong before, was that i chose to format+download, but the 'usrdata' and 'cache' fields were both checked, with no files to flash for usrdata or cache. could that have been the issue here? does anyone have files i could use for usrdata and cache? V38 variant.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 21, 2015)

Step 1 you must reinstall the whole ROM full format and download then go into OEM recovery and factory reset, when thats done ,,,step two update su if you would like then power it off and run spflashtool once more changing the path of the recovery towards the twrp.IMG making shure it is the only option ticked and you only have it on the download mode,,, ,,,,,,,
The cache and user data files get set on the OEM recovery factory rest,,


----------



## synius (Apr 21, 2015)

Those particular scatters partitions everything properly cache and user data get partitioned empty but partitioned,
Factory reset repopulates empty partitions just like it was a stock boot
Those tics need to be checked without a file. After flash ,but unplugged ,unit off,hold pwr button and vol + keep holding this should put u in stock recovery
From here you need to factory reset. Then reboot and see what happens
Once it boots follow the rest of natanski instructions for twrp recovery



Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## synius (Apr 21, 2015)

As for those trying to root and getting no success and have tried everything, I tried a lot of things the only apk that worked was kingroot it is a Chinese app it installs kinguser while this is not supersu and it's a pain to change it does what it's suppose to
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/rwdx9bf5205bj/Rooter
Using es file explorer you should be able to download using tablet, extract apk in es file explorer, in settings security check unknown sources install kingroot and root

I've tried kingoroot, Towelroot, Super one click, Iroot
And a few others.
If you prefer app store, download aptoide, and search kingroot
Unknown sources needs to be checked
Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nathanski (Apr 21, 2015)

my favorit root install for a fresh system is spflashtool download only cwm,  you get recovery and it roots the device on exiting the recovery,,,  http://www.mediafire.com/download/93tz12trlldrzka/SPFT+RCA+Test.zip,,,  but for new users i could see using kingroot and twrp, Installer, exe together being a good easy less risky option,,,  mainly  because spftool reqires more know how i would guess,,,  never the less if you have a bricked device with no pre installed custom recovery+backup,,,  one has to learn spflashtool to have reinstall the full rom from @codelover & @TripFX

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




synius said:


> kingroot it is a Chinese app it installs kinguser while this is not supersu and it's a pain to change it does what it's suppose to
> https://www.mediafire.com/folder/rwdx9bf5205bj/Rooter
> Using es file explorer you should be able to download using tablet, extract apk in es file explorer, in settings security check unknown sources install kingroot and root

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=10082 here is the twrp. installer. exe  and links to our twrp and everything on @TripFX,s new posting page 1,,,http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/stock-rom-twrp-root-oc-uv-rca-7-voyager-t3087075


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 21, 2015)

synius said:


> Those particular scatters partitions everything properly cache and user data get partitioned empty but partitioned,
> Factory reset repopulates empty partitions just like it was a stock boot
> Those tics need to be checked without a file. After flash ,but unplugged ,unit off,hold pwr button and vol + keep holding this should put u in stock recovery
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i can't get into my stock recovery, either. it's stuck at the white RCA screen.  holding pwr button and vol + only turns the tablet back off, and if i continue holding, it turns back on, then off again, then on.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 21, 2015)

TigerG8 said:


> i can't get into my stock recovery, either. it's stuck at the white RCA screen.  holding pwr button and vol + only turns the tablet back off, and if i continue holding, it turns back on, then off again, then on.

Click to collapse



and you did a new format, download of the full rom  with it never booting? i have tryed giving best directions i could,,, will you pleas reply with a self log of the things you do step for step,  so we could better guide you,,


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 21, 2015)

*v38 variant, verified by adb shell, su, cat /proc/cmdline
lcm=1-lxjc070whm270_18a_rgb

*Tab is charging, unlplugging, now completely off. 
*restarted computer
*reinstalled drivers
*restarted computer
*ran SPFT as administrator. 
download tab
chose scatter-loading file from synius
all fields are populated with their appropriate file locations
format all + download
clicked download
*connected tablet via usb
spft reads 'format 100%'
spft reads 'download bootloader 100%'
spft reads 'download flash 100%'
big green checkmark, download ok
*diconnected tablet from usb
*hold pwr and vol +
tablet powers on, off, on, off.


----------



## synius (Apr 22, 2015)

What is the result of trying to let it boot...?
After the first shut off and turn back on  you could let go
If it boots up to setup you can factory reset in settings
Sent from my RCT6773W22


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

STOP BEFORE DOING ANYTHING ELSE WITH V38 TAB!!!! we just found out that when codelover sent me the preloader the md5 did not match. 

@acejay3200 can you tell me since you got tab working with v31 has touch ever worked? If not then you actually have a v38 tab. working on fix still but shouldnt be much longer


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes touch works like normal no problems


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> Yes touch works like normal no problems

Click to collapse



ok so just the current twrp doesnt work is that correct?


----------



## acejay3200 (Apr 22, 2015)

Twrp does not work for me


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

acejay3200 said:


> Twrp does not work for me

Click to collapse



ok thanks thats all i need from you atm.


----------



## synius (Apr 22, 2015)

Twrp is misaligned
Tripfx I have a broken screen v38 stock I could do a read back for you it up to usrdata 

Sent from my RCT6773W22


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 22, 2015)

synius said:


> What is the result of trying to let it boot...?
> After the first shut off and turn back on  you could let go
> If it boots up to setup you can factory reset in settings
> Sent from my RCT6773W22

Click to collapse



same thing. it hangs at the white RCA screen until the battery dies. i don't know where to go from here. 
when i try to use a scatter file from TripFX, that includes the usrdata and cache fields - and i check both fields, i get BROM ERROR: S_FTHND_FILE_IS_NOT_LOADED_YET (5007) regardless of whether i choose 'download only' or 'format all + download.' again, both of those fields have no file associated with them. i assume it won't boot into the OS because the usrdata/cache have been formatted - and i can't factory reset, because i can't get into the stock recovery.. which doesn't rely on the usrdata/cache, to my understanding.

EDIT:  





TripFX said:


> STOP BEFORE DOING ANYTHING ELSE WITH V38 TAB!!!! we just found out that when codelover sent me the preloader the md5 did not match.

Click to collapse



perhaps i should wait for TripFX to get the preloader with a matching md5. maybe the stock recovery.img is bad...?

EDIT2: ok, so i flashed the original scatter posted from TripFX. format + download, held power and vol +, after letting the white RCA screen hangout for 15 minutes.. the stock recovery booted! so i did a factory reset, and rebooted.. and now the tablet has been on the white RCA screen for 15 minutes... i'm going to let it sit for another 30 minutes, and if nothing, then im all out of ideas.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 22, 2015)

yes you must,,  see the moment you ran a format on spflash tool when you needed only download you bricked your tablet,   you must let him correct the full rom and then restor your tablet  with it,,,  its no longer a great matter of recovery or what have you,  it became a unbricking matter,,, @TripFX will correct the rom just hold off


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (Apr 22, 2015)

Once the ROM is fixed it should be as easy as flashing it, and then then booting up

Sent from my RCT6773W22


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

synius said:


> Once the ROM is fixed it should be as easy as flashing it, and then then booting up
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22

Click to collapse



can you do a dd dump of the v38 from recovery like you did the v31 or step another v38 user thru it. make it 2 zips total when you upload. 1 system.img only and the 2nd zip everything else. Please and ty

EDIT: We dont need data.img


----------



## TigerG8 (Apr 22, 2015)

nathanski said:


> yes you must,,  see the moment you ran a format on spflash tool when you needed only download you bricked your tablet--

Click to collapse



I've used SPFT (spflash tool) many, many times to unbrick devices with mediatek chipsets - that being said, i knew already not to 'format + download' for a working device, all i needed was TWRP recovery. i had already flashed using Kingo (which i replaced with SuperSU after successful root). the reason i chose to 'format all + download' in the first place, was because "download" (for recovery, only) rendered me an un-useable device. As i mentioned, im just going to wait until TripFX can verify a matching md5 before i proceed.


----------



## synius (Apr 22, 2015)

TripFX said:


> can you do a dd dump of the v38 from recovery like you did the v31 or step another v38 user thru it. make it 2 zips total when you upload. 1 system.img only and the 2nd zip everything else. Please and ty
> 
> EDIT: We dont need data.img

Click to collapse



The files I pulled were done from inside android using terminal, 
I probably could provide them again via alpha-cwm recovery

The most I can do is a v38 readback  the screen is cracked badly and glitched broken 
I know usb debugging is off  so mirroring is hard but not impossible
I dunno how to do anything with it cause of the screen 
But mirrored I could root, terminal those files

And it was a little girls device unrooted
Even then can't mirror durn recovery
Any ideas I'm open to suggestions

Sent from my RCT6773W22


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

TigerG8 said:


> I've used SPFT (spflash tool) many, many times to unbrick devices with mediatek chipsets - that being said, i knew already not to 'format + download' for a working device, all i needed was TWRP recovery. i had already flashed using Kingo (which i replaced with SuperSU after successful root). the reason i chose to 'format all + download' in the first place, was because "download" (for recovery, only) rendered me an un-useable device. As i mentioned, im just going to wait until TripFX can verify a matching md5 before i proceed.

Click to collapse



it may be more than just md5 mismatch. my dump that was used for the v38 files was done while in android where as syinus dump for v31 if i remember correctly was done via recovery. which is why i just ask him about doing v38 dump same way to verify if just md5 only or if the file/s them self is corrupt. v31 is fine and works thanks to acejay3200 for confirming with his tab. I can flash v31 and boot it but no charging, no touch, and nvram error in wifi (which nvram error is an easy fix) when i flash v38 files i get nothing but lit black screen only. So yes v38 is still fixable it is just a matter of what is causing the exact issue and we are narrowing it down signifantly
@synius
You should still be able to enter recovery without screen xD

Ok try readback start 0x0 length 0x8800000 zip it when you upload plz


----------



## synius (Apr 22, 2015)

The steps to do the dump are
Need v38 rooted, terminal, external sdcard, es file explorer( to move files into a folder after copy is done) otherwise they may not appear unless in folder
In terminal type su (careful)
Type lowercase LS you will see the root directory
And a bunch of [email protected] 
The command you need to use is this
dd if=/[email protected] of=/storage/sdcard1/system.img
dd if=/[email protected] of=/storage/sdcard1/preloader.img
dd if=/[email protected](all of these need to be copied)
Use the name of the file for the output use .img as extension
Some of these may seem like nothing is happening for awhile but system is a gig
output location is always the same /storage/sdcard1
When all the files except Userdata are done unload on to computer and 7zip store system.img by itself and 7zip store the rest together

Sent from my RCT6773W22


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

try the readback i posted plz and someone else plz follow what synius said thanks


----------



## synius (Apr 22, 2015)

TripFX said:


> try the readback i posted plz and someone else plz follow what synius said thanks

Click to collapse



readback being uploaded ill post link soon
@TripFX
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8zym5bgb7lf7hxq/ROM_0.7z

Edit: imma try using the broken screen and get USB debugging on. If I can get that working I too can provide v38 file images for verifying


----------



## TripFX (Apr 22, 2015)

Got it thanks


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 22, 2015)

*hope this is correct @TripFX v38*



TripFX said:


> redo as page "only" dont use +sparse and compress it. compressed size should be around 1x MB plz and ty
> 
> if you cant get it to compress right when zipping its fine just upload file without zip.

Click to collapse


https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OVHNETXRIaURxRmc/edit?usp=docslist_api
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OdEktRWZKTUZxVGs/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## TripFX (Apr 23, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OVHNETXRIaURxRmc/edit?usp=docslist_api
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OdEktRWZKTUZxVGs/edit?usp=docslist_api

Click to collapse



is this dd from v38? and done thru recovery?


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 23, 2015)

TripFX said:


> is this dd from v38?

Click to collapse



Yes it is, I hope it's correct


----------



## TripFX (Apr 23, 2015)

leetree2001 said:


> Yes it is, I hope it's correct

Click to collapse



we will find out tomorrow for sure when codelover gets up but if you did it thru recovery on working v38 tab then should be correct. verify md5 of system2.zip which i get 





> 5efad51dd43da34fe90c41adcb37c95f

Click to collapse



 verify with the zip you uploaded

if you need a tool to check md5 i use WinMD5 but any md5 tool will work.


----------



## leetree2001 (Apr 23, 2015)

TripFX said:


> we will find out tomorrow for sure when codelover gets up but if you did it thru recovery on working v38 tab then should be correct. verify md5 of system2.zip which i get  verify with the zip you uploaded
> 
> if you need a tool to check md5 i use WinMD5 but any md5 tool will work.

Click to collapse



Yes, md5 is correct, but I don't think it matters.since I didn't do it from recovery. Sorry I don't have a computer. I had to do it from terminal.5efad51dd43da34fe90c41adcb37c95f


----------



## synius (Apr 23, 2015)

Should work v31 works and I did it from terminal

Sent from my RCT6773W22


----------



## Jessa.blxck (Apr 24, 2015)

*Rca kingo root crash.*

I had installed kingo root with success the gravity box and xposed framwork. I went to change something and then it required reboot. Started saying  process com.android.systemui has stopped. and now it won't show any visability on the screen at all. I know it is because what I had done with gravity box but I am unsure how to fix it! Can anyone help at all? Or direct me to the proper page? Thank you!


----------



## TripFX (Apr 24, 2015)

JessaDoge said:


> I had installed kingo root with success the gravity box and xposed framwork. I went to change something and then it required reboot. Started saying  process com.android.systemui has stopped. and now it won't show any visability on the screen at all. I know it is because what I had done with gravity box but I am unsure how to fix it! Can anyone help at all? Or direct me to the proper page? Thank you!

Click to collapse



2 options come to mind that you can prolly do right now. 

Option 1: If you have adb debugging enabled then you can use windows or linux and remove gravity box without losing userdata via adb shell

Option 2: factory reset should clear it up as well but you will lose userdata.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 24, 2015)

reboot holding volume down as soon as its at the black screen with rca in middle,, then unistall the app while in safe,mode.... yes safe mode is a thing in android,,,,, or strobe hiting power button durring boot ,, thats 22 sec, of rappid hitting power button directly after the white dog boot screen,,, that should disable xposed frame work,,,,, so boot safemode n unistall ,,,, or boot disableing xposed and edit as needed,,,, options 3 and 4


----------



## synius (Apr 24, 2015)

How's the tablet tripfx

Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0


----------



## TripFX (Apr 25, 2015)

current progress

UPDATE v31:
well good new's is V31 if practically done and the test v31 twrp @codelover uploaded fixed the touch alignment issue. I do caution people not to use spft to flash recovery on working tab but instead either wait for us to release a safer and easier way to flash it.

UPDATE v38:
current situtation if flashed with v31 files it boots but no charging and no touch. if flashed with v38 files it doesnt boot but gives backlight screen only and it does charge. We have narrowed down what could be the cause for it and are looking at few solutions some easier to try then what the final solution would be in which case i personally would like to avoid having to do as it requires a LOT of time. I will say what the final option is as im sure someone is going to ask the question "Why not change the v31 files to work with v38?" The ansere is simple it would take a long time to very long time to do being there is no source nor a specific file you can replace from one to the other. however being it those "drivers" reside in lk.bin and preloader.bin it is possible to reverse engineer it and change it but it could cause other unknown problems which is why it would take a long time. This is where my expertise would come in over codelover. he is the better programmer and i am the better reverse engineer'r without him and his coding skills and android expertise in general we would all be pretty hopeless as far as having a rom to flash and twrp. Codelover has a few things he wants to try and it would require less time to try them instead first. 


UPDATE OC-UV:
i was hoping to have released the oc-uv a week after rom and twrp was posted but due to techincall issues if you have been following whats going on it is on halt for now. as most of my time im busy with codelover getting v38 rom worked out and personal life.


We are doing the best we can to get it running as soon as possible. Thanks for being patient with us and others for trying to help us when needed.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## Xactot (Apr 25, 2015)

So then, is it safe to use a Play Store app like Voltage Control to adjust the voltages? Or does the kernel not support voltage changes yet? I mean, I know it already can have the CPU underclocked, but I don't want to venture off into soft-bricking my tablet unnecessarily. Also, I was wondering How do I determine what version my tablet is? Is it the last part of the build number in settings under "About tablet"? Because if so then my tablet's version is:
V28-V1.6.81. I'm not sure if I can do anything to help, but I'd be happy to try if I can.


----------



## synius (Apr 25, 2015)

You have a totally different revision I could refer to a previous post of mine in that regard

Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## TripFX (Apr 25, 2015)

synius said:


> You have a totally different revision I could refer to a previous post of mine in that regard
> 
> Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled

Click to collapse




yes please guide him on dd dump, info such as dumchar_info, mtdinfo, etc for making scat also lcm would be nice as well. i want to make sure is a the 3rd variant we've encountered which im sure it is but best to be on the safe side.

as far as the voltage control goes nope not possible without source code. i do know a way to use predefined on the fly but you will have to wait for us to fix v38 variant as well as get a twrp made for your variant should you need to restore rom for w/e reason.


----------



## nathanski (Apr 25, 2015)

could you restore my cwm v38 backup i reposted some pages ago, my system works with them othrs dont?


----------



## TripFX (Apr 25, 2015)

I am grateful for you guys wanting to help us get v38 working as fast as possible :angel: but at the stage we are now there is nothing more you guys can do to help unless you are a really good programmer or hacker as well as a deep understanding in os's on how they work . otherwise there is nothing more you guys can do to help as far as v38 goes. unless we make a fix and your a v38 tab user waiting for a fix and confirmed it worked for them. However i would make it easier on us if you guys can help new users as to whatever they need to know as well help guide others that have a new variant that we have not encountered before like the recently discovered v28 variant. help guide them thru the steps needed for the info we will need and the files that we will need and upload it so we can add support for it as well. thanks


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

could a v38 user with working tab do this plz and upload thanks
1.Type these following commands
adb shell
cat /proc/mtd
2.Partition table will appear.. to save it type this command
cat /proc/mtd > /sdcard/firmware.info


----------



## RcklssNdngrmnt (Apr 27, 2015)

TripFX said:


> could a v38 user with working tab do this plz and upload thanks
> 1.Type these following commands
> adb shell
> cat /proc/mtd
> ...

Click to collapse



Here ya go. Let me know if I can pull anything else for you.
RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V38-V1.8.0


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

RcklssNdngrmnt said:


> Here ya go. Let me know if I can pull anything else for you.
> RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V38-V1.8.0

Click to collapse



same for v28/v31 either one will work


----------



## RcklssNdngrmnt (Apr 27, 2015)

tripfx said:


> same for v28/v31 either one will work

Click to collapse



rct6773w22-android4.4.2-6378-v28-v1.7.21


----------



## synius (Apr 27, 2015)

Tripfx in regards to the voltage CPU freq spread mentioned awhile ago, can those files be safely edited to give lower freq right voltages

Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## bryantjopplin (Apr 27, 2015)

Just in case here is the firmware info and half the mtd images

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60375880


Edit here is the system.IMG

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B70_Vt0fSnvceldaaWhoOWswYkU/edit


----------



## TripFX (Apr 27, 2015)

I need a working tab v38 user to do a full readback in spft. doing a readback only is perfectly safe and wont drain battery but be warned it will take a while being readback can only go about 450 kb/s-1.37ish mb/s avg 1mb/s
compress it first before you upload it.

page only

```
start 0x0
length 0xB1200000
```


@synius you must be referring to the 





> "cpufreq_ptpod_freq_volt"

Click to collapse



 file. along with the other cpu files you see in the same folder. no those are just the "logs". next week if you v31 user's want i could work on the oc-uv project however until my v38 tab is working again i will not be able to test it at all and would require you guys to give me feedback and only DO what i say to test and not start doing things with it as that will be a major no no. if a test fails and the tablet freezes even after a reboot then you will have to factory reset and maybe worse case reflash system. So depends on how much risk your willing to take.


----------



## synius (Apr 27, 2015)

Willing to test oc project.
as this will allow me to test twrp restore also
I'll make a recent backup of current 
and then again on success 
V31 is a stable candidate with options for repair
Sent from RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0 -Twrp2.8.6.0-Codelovers-Compiled


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 28, 2015)

synius said:


> Willing to test oc project.
> as this will allow me to test twrp restore also
> I'll make a recent backup of current
> and then again on success
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good test.


----------



## synius (Apr 28, 2015)

TripFX said:


> I need a working tab v38 user to do a full readback in spft. doing a readback only is perfectly safe and wont drain battery but be warned it will take a while being readback can only go about 450 kb/s-1.37ish mb/s avg 1mb/s
> compress it first before you upload it.
> 
> page only
> ...

Click to collapse



Readback from V38 Pageonly 
start address 0x0
lenght 0xb1200000
will post link when readback is finished and uploaded
@TripFX
http://www.mediafire.com/download/r9dpnhntl93lfob/ROM_0_v38_0xb1200000.7z


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 5, 2015)

Well good news, the tablet is still working lol but I keep getting a firmware up and was wondering if there is a way to pull it for you guys and upload it?


----------



## synius (May 6, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> Well good news, the tablet is still working lol but I keep getting a firmware up and was wondering if there is a way to pull it for you guys and upload it?

Click to collapse


@vampirefo
 has before
What revision do u own

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 6, 2015)

V28


----------



## synius (May 6, 2015)

We have only ever had the one update. Would be great to check this out


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 6, 2015)

synius said:


> We have only ever had the one update. Would be great to check this out

Click to collapse



Its been going on for about two weeks or more now that I have actually noticed and if I can capture it I will upload it. Will be about Friday or so though.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (May 6, 2015)

I would recommend waiting until the original uploader can advise you on this so you can pull it from device without actually applying it

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 6, 2015)

synius said:


> I would recommend waiting until the original uploader can advise you on this so you can pull it from device without actually applying it
> 
> Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes of course. I don't want to you update


----------



## synius (May 9, 2015)

synius said:


> this is the v38 scatter with the exact changes made to v31 for cache and userdata with the size adjustment for v38

Click to collapse



While making v28 scatter, I noticed the scatter for v38 has incorrect partition size for protect_f its capital C when it should be lowercase c
I'll make edits to v3.1-v38 scatter shortly when I can..

Any version of tablet except
V38
V31
V28
These versions have started developement
Are welcome to pm me to start the process of ROM development
I will pm steps after inquiry

@TripFX v28 scatter from xactot's device
http://www.mediafire.com/view/ev8n61nijfihnmf/MT8127_Android_scatter_RCA_V1_V28.txt
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/n8whd8dib8bs8/v28 these are the source for scatter
we are progressing to stage 3 dd commands



sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## synius (May 10, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> Its been going on for about two weeks or more now that I have actually noticed and if I can capture it I will upload it. Will be about Friday or so though.

Click to collapse


@vampirefo
can you explain how to get the update.zip so i could analyse it ive just made a v28 scatter based on xactots device and this would be great to compare my finished scatter to the scatter provided in the update,,

i remember you saying you started the update let it download, then durn installation you canceled it midway but that doesnt help and without proper information we could lose this update which would suck


----------



## vampirefo (May 10, 2015)

synius said:


> @vampirefo
> can you explain how to get the update.zip so i could analyse it ive just made a v28 scatter based on xactots device and this would be great to compare my finished scatter to the scatter provided in the update,,
> 
> i remember you saying you started the update let it download, then durn installation you canceled it midway but that doesnt help and without proper information we could lose this update which would suck

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58731336&postcount=117


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 10, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58731336&postcount=117

Click to collapse



Mine is a stock recovery. Adb can't be used in it right? Also can't I run logcat and hit download and pull the URL from the logcat then download on PC?


----------



## vampirefo (May 10, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> Mine is a stock recovery. Adb can't be used in it right? Also can't I run logcat and hit download and pull the URL from the logcat then download on PC?

Click to collapse



I posted how I did it,  if you want to use your own method go ahead.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 10, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> I posted how I did it,  if you want to use your own method go ahead.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I seen, but it looked confusing.


----------



## vampirefo (May 11, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> I seen, but it looked confusing.

Click to collapse



No problem try your own method,  it may work better for you.


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 11, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> No problem try your own method,  it may work better for you.

Click to collapse



I would like to try yours. But anyway to get a little clearer?


----------



## synius (May 11, 2015)

Vampirefo method requires a couple things 
Custom recovery= on this note an reading yur previous post
You fixed a v28 with v31 files? Or v28 files with v31 scatter

I've been thinking depending on how you fixed that other borked tab
Bryant
I need specific info
Are they both the same revision?
The update probably only shows up on the untouched v28
If v31 worked for v28 you may be in luck and be able to use v31 twrp for adb 
The update won't show on the v28 flashed with v31
Do not try this until advised by someone else on this
The reason is if v31 files worked and touch screen works on the fixed tab
Then chances are twrp might be compatible  and we can knock out 2 birds one stone
The problem is I've made a v28 scatter but its no where close to v31 scatter addresses and I'd rather not mess with the original device
The + side is you fixed it and it works, so you could fix it again if your willing to test

Is the v28 untouched ? for the most part u need root, terminal, busybox
We will pull files using dd if=/ of=/ The [email protected] file images
The idea is flashing borked tab with the initial v28 tabs files with my scatter for v28
One unit remains as it was and we have a tinker toy to test scatter and recovery for compatablility
This way if it fails you could flash v31 back into place and it be working 
This will also help in case we bork the update and it gets applied (gives us more then one chance)
This is a process but I really want that update to compare scatter addresses

 Anyone else's suggestions regarding this would be appreciated

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 11, 2015)

I have an untouched v28 besides root and some frozen/removed apps


----------



## synius (May 11, 2015)

That's what I mean, 
We need root, terminal emulator for android, busybox on untouched v28
This is for copying system images.

 Explain to me what u flashed on borked tablet? Original revision was v28 before flash?
Is it everything from v31 ROM and scatter?  Have you tested and confirmed touch works?

I crafted a v28 scatter based off of @Xactot device although I can't confirm its correct until I view update
If v31 works as it should there's the safety net.. But.. V31 addresses for recovery may not be correct for the original v28
Which is why we need system images to produce v28 ROM to flash back on ur revised v28 so it will ask for the update on it

Its a good idea xactot is on file images stage and will provide links for it along wit lcd=


sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 11, 2015)

synius said:


> That's what I mean,
> We need root, terminal emulator for android, busybox on untouched v28
> This is for copying system images.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never fixed any tablet or anything


----------



## synius (May 11, 2015)

Ok I reread everything I'm following a few devices. My apologizes

Xactot has provided base info in regards to v28 scatter and is also providing dd files

 could you terminal this Bryant or xactot 
Su
Cat /proc/cmdline > /storage/sdcard1/cmdlinev28.txt upload this we need to check lcm= located in this file

LCM= might match v31 (wishful thinking)

V31 twrp might be compatible with v28 depending on above
Which has adb support

Bryant
u have a pending update
And seems you provided images ( I haven't looked at them are they the
[email protected] files located in root directory?)

The alternative is risky 
pulling [email protected] as recovery.img and unpacking it 
modding build.prop to allow persist.adb
And repacking it
Then flashing it 
That's the risky part
1 cud use test scatter I dont recommend
2 safer route fastboot flash recovery.img not sure of the exact command
I'm sure someone can help with this
Modified stock recovery
Not sure if that's accurate
But would b as vampirefo described to pull update.zip





sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 11, 2015)

synius said:


> Ok I reread everything I'm following a few devices. My apologizes
> 
> Xactot has provided base info in regards to v28 scatter and is also providing dd files
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No update has been downloaded yet. And yes when I get home this week


----------



## TripFX (May 11, 2015)

based on the dumchar_info for v28. it is a v38 variant not a v31
easiest way to tell is dumchar_info for v31 variants give actual info where as the v38 variants dont.


----------



## synius (May 12, 2015)

That means v28 scatter is useless as v38 was
Only way to get proper addresses again is that update

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 12, 2015)

synius said:


> That means v28 scatter is useless as v38 was
> Only way to get proper addresses again is that update
> 
> sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover

Click to collapse





TripFX said:


> based on the dumchar_info for v28. it is a v38 variant not a v31
> easiest way to tell is dumchar_info for v31 variants give actual info where as the v38 variants dont.

Click to collapse



So we need the update right?


----------



## TripFX (May 12, 2015)

bryantjopplin said:


> So we need the update right?

Click to collapse



perferred yes


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## Xactot (May 12, 2015)

@TripFX Here's the link to the root folder that will contain all files from my tablet version(v28), both now and in the future.
The img files that I've pulled are in the Step 3 folder. Let me know if you need me to do something.
http://www.tinyurl.com/xactov28


----------



## TripFX (May 14, 2015)

codelover and I have decided it will be much easier to only maintain the v31/v38 only. Our reason is a simple one. v28,v32,v21 etc that have already been mentioned is just older rom versions. So as it stand currently 
If lcm=cpt_clap070wp03xg_lvds < you need to use v31 files
If lcm=1-lxjc070whm270_18a_rgb < you need to use v38 files (when its ready)
and we do not need anything from you. aside from a v38 variant to upload us the rom ota zip. V31 we dont need anything and we do not need anymore v38 variant roms just the OTA zip. If your lcm does not equal the above and is a RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 please use the guides found in this thread for how to obtain the info, files, and anything else needed. Thanks


----------



## synius (May 14, 2015)

Make sense.

So Bryant the update is pointless as v28 is a variant of v31 as the lcm indicates

You could however use v31 twrp files  
Which has adb support if u want to continue
Make sure only recovery is checked in spft if you try to flash v31 twrp recovery

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (May 14, 2015)

synius said:


> Make sense.
> 
> So Bryant the update is pointless as v28 is a variant of v31 as the lcm indicates
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no no v28 is a v38 variant  after looking at the files uploaded by @Xactot i was easily able to tell so yes we would need it


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 15, 2015)

TripFX said:


> no no v28 is a v38 variant  after looking at the files uploaded by @Xactot i was easily able to tell so yes we would need it

Click to collapse





synius said:


> Make sense.
> 
> So Bryant the update is pointless as v28 is a variant of v31 as the lcm indicates
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So tomorrow I'll be home and if I need too, I'll be able to get what's needed I hope. But your not working on v28 anyways right? So I really don't need to do anything right?


----------



## synius (May 15, 2015)

Xactots lcm matches v31 tho your post confuses me sir sorry

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## bryantjopplin (May 15, 2015)

synius said:


> Xactots lcm matches v31 tho your post confuses me sir sorry
> 
> sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover

Click to collapse



Didn't they say they aren't working on anything but v31 or v38 right?


----------



## TripFX (May 15, 2015)

synius said:


> Xactots lcm matches v31 tho your post confuses me sir sorry
> 
> sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover

Click to collapse



oh you are correct and by doing so i just realized something. I looked at his dumbchar_info.txt and at first it appeared it was a v38 variant as the starting addys where hidden but ya your right his lcm gives v31. So yes use v31 for v28. if you want to make sure you are safe flashing it. its simple use the dd command to backup recovery which i believe is mtd7. So yes we do dont really need ota from v28 but but honestly i would still like to have it if possible.


----------



## synius (May 15, 2015)

Byrant it is not that they are not working on anything else
Everything else so far is a variation of the first revisions
V31 and v38
its not 100% the addresses are the same
But its 100% v31 twrp is compatible with v28

dd if=/[email protected] of=/storage/sdcard1/stock/recovery.img
Will backup stock
To place v31 twrp we can either flash it using spft + v31 scatter
Or use
Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
I do believe @vampirefo used this method to provide the initial update we
have, but used his own modded recovery

Place twrp recovery.img into fastboot folder (if its installed system wide it should be c:/adb)
 rename twrp recovery to recovery.img
This method hasn't been tested on our devices but it provides the ability to flash without the need for addresses
Straight to recovery partition

The choice is up to you


Been lookin into unpacking boot.img for CPU related

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (May 17, 2015)

I will be releasing a app that will safely flash the recovery as well as allow you to make a backup of stock and restore it as well tomorrow. been sick for a week got over that 2 days ago but was really busy both days with daughters H.S. Graduation. So i will be able to work more on the v38 as well as release the flasher. it will work for both variants. without spft or risk of brick


----------



## synius (May 17, 2015)

@Xactot
Problem solved
@TripFX is the best 

There is nothing related to CPU in boot.img ramdisk
It must be within the kernel 
sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## Xactot (May 17, 2015)

synius said:


> @Xactot
> Problem solved
> @TripFX is the best
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, as soon as it's out just lemme know and I'll give it a whirl ASAP.


----------



## TripFX (May 18, 2015)

Here is the first initial release of *TWRP Flasher*. Being my tab is currently down i have got to test for bugs. That being said i need feedback after you try the following steps.

What you need
ROOT
ADB Debug Enabled
TWRP Flasher
flash_image
twrp.img for your variant

*Please read what it says inside app for where to place "flash_image' and "twrp recovery.img" files as it will tell you and open the directory for you to place or verify it is in the right location. You can also find out which twrp recovery you need with app if you dont know.*

Make sure you are powered into android

1. First open TWRP Flasher.exe as it will create a directory located 
	
	



```
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\TWRP Flasher
```
2. Make a backup with TWRP Flasher first and verify that recovery.img is located in 
	
	



```
C:\Users\%USERNAME%\TWRP Flasher\Backup
```
3. If recovery.img is not located there. Stop don't do anything else but exit the app and report not working. if recovery.img is located in directory go to step 4
4. Now you will want to install "flash_image" on your device (only has to be done once unless you wipe out rom or delete from your device)
5. You are now able to flash your twrp

EDIT
TWRP Flasher has been updated to v1.0.0.1b


----------



## Xactot (May 19, 2015)

TripFX said:


> Here is the first initial release of *TWRP Flasher*. Being my tab is currently down i have got to test for bugs. That being said i need feedback after you try the following steps.
> 
> What you need
> ROOT
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so after running the backup option, I get the results in the first screenshot. However, as seen in the second screenshot, the recovery image was copied. Did it still successfully complete? And if it didn't, can I still proceed, having previously dd' all of the img files and copied them to my computer? I checked the file sizes and it's the same as the recovery.img file that I'd already dd' and copied.


----------



## TripFX (May 19, 2015)

Xactot said:


> Ok, so after running the backup option, I get the results in the first screenshot. However, as seen in the second screenshot, the recovery image was copied. Did it still successfully complete? And if it didn't, can I still proceed, having previously dd' all of the img files and copied them to my computer? I checked the file sizes and it's the same as the recovery.img file that I'd already dd' and copied.

Click to collapse



ah thanks for the feedback. I forgot to add the adb shell and su commands. The recovery it copied was the one you dd before. please make sure recovery.img is not on your sdcard on phone and the recovery.img and retry with updated TWRP Flasher when i reupload it as i found others typos


----------



## Xactot (May 19, 2015)

TripFX said:


> ah thanks for the feedback. the recovery it copied was the one you dd before. please make sure recovery.img is not on your sdcard on phone and the recovery.img and retry with updated TWRP Flasher

Click to collapse



Glad to offer. I'll try it again now. Also, I'm having trouble flashing the flash_image (first version). Whenever I try, it can't find the file. Since I'm running it with administrator privileges on my non-administrator account, the TWRP Flasher folder gets created here: "C:\Users\Xacto T\TWRP Flasher" (admin's user folder) . But when I select the option to flash it says: "Make sure "flash_image" is located in the open folder" and then opens up an explorer window for here: "C:\Users\Xacto_2\Documents" (standard user's folder which I'm currently logged in under). 
EDIT: Just thought about it: It's opening it in different folders because it doesn't rights to open the admin users explorer folder. I don't believe that affects why it's looking in the wrong place though. Also, the dd command still is not working.
 Even more confusing though is the message afterwards stating:
cannot stat 'C:\Users\{username}\Documents\TWRP Flasher\flash_image\flash_image'
: No such file or directory
So I'm guessing it's pointing to my Xacto_2 standard user folder and not the Xacto T admin one? Also shouldn't it be looking within the "%username%\TWRP Flasher" folder and not the %username%\Documents\TWRP Flasher" folder?


----------



## TripFX (May 19, 2015)

Xactot said:


> Glad to offer. I'll try it again now. Also, I'm having trouble flashing the flash_image (first version). Whenever I try, it can't find the file. Since I'm running it with administrator privileges on my non-administrator account, the TWRP Flasher folder gets created here: "C:\Users\Xacto T\TWRP Flasher" (admin's user folder) . But when I select the option to flash it says: "Make sure "flash_image" is located in the open folder" and then opens up an explorer window for here: "C:\Users\Xacto_2\Documents" (standard user's folder which I'm currently logged in under).
> EDIT: Just thought about it: It's opening it in different folders because it doesn't rights to open the admin users explorer folder. I don't believe that affects why it's looking in the wrong place though. Also, the dd command still is not working.
> Even more confusing though is the message afterwards stating:
> cannot stat 'C:\Users\{username}\Documents\TWRP Flasher\flash_image\flash_image'
> ...

Click to collapse



ya noticed that and a few other things. FIxed now check orignial twrp flasher for updated version.


----------



## kormasah7410 (May 21, 2015)

*RCA RCT6773W22KB  Touchscreen Tablet Boot Issue*

All,

I am not a programmer but really need help with this tablet. An online search landed me here. I have a couple of these and they are stuck on the RCA boot screen and that's it. This forum has given me hope and was wondering if anyone could point to a step by step guide on how to get a working Rom on these or pages that will help me. Your help is really needed and appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## synius (May 21, 2015)

Any particular reason for boot loop?

OK first shut down these devices 
Hold power and vol up button device should shutdown
Release these and do it again
This time allow it to shutdown and reboot this time you should be in recovery
Keep in mind battery level devices don't charge in recovery just need a little bit
Then you can shut these off
In here
Identifie your version of tablet
an example: it appears in red at the top of screen in recovery
RCT6773W22-4.4.2ANDROID-V1401-(V31-1.10.0)


----------



## kormasah7410 (May 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for the response. I will get these done as soon as I get home from work and post the results here. Once again, thanks to all of you wonderful people who are making things happen here.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## kormasah7410 (May 22, 2015)

synius said:


> Any particular reason for boot loop?
> 
> OK first shut down these devices
> Hold power and vol up button device should shutdown
> ...

Click to collapse



Folks, It appears each of these tablets I have different versions. I got so discouraged, I could only get these five below: Whatever assisatnce you provide is appreciated, if not, I still say thanks and appreciate everything you all do for this community. 


1. RCT6773W22-ANDRIOID4.4.2-6378-V17-V1.7.20

2. RCT6773W22-ANDRIOID4.4.2-1401-V18-V1.6.60

3. RCT6773W22-ANDRIOID4.4.2-3101-V21-V1.3.0

4. RCT6773W22-ANDRIOID4.4.2-6378-V28-V1.7.21

5. RCT6773W22-ANDRIOID4.4.2-1401-V02-V1.6.30


----------



## synius (May 22, 2015)

I need @TripFX
What do you think these are all bootloops
I'm thinking readbacks on revisions that haven't been done to check for variant


sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------

Unfortuently v2 is another revision surfaced
But seeing as there bootloops you could try flashing v31 on v28
The others I'm not 100% on that
Tripfx will advise on other models that may have hope

For v28 flashed with v31 if you need help that can be arranged
Please note it hasn't been tested and should be applied as directed and at your own risk
It may not work, may work with errors, may work flawlessly feedback is appreciated as your testing solutions
We feed you, 

Announcement thread has a flashing guide if u need assistance inquire
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60216237


This is for flashing
You need http://www.mediafire.com/download/cwn2ucrpwq5qvkf/SPFT.zip

V31 prerooted stock ROM
http://www.mediafire.com/?f077ahhtdycmiyw
Twrp for v31
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60320883

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## kormasah7410 (May 23, 2015)

Thank you very much. I have been looking online for instructions on flashing etc. I have never done any of these before. If it goes bad, I will still say thanks and I will post results here. Wherever I get stuck, I will inform or inquire from you guys.


----------



## synius (May 23, 2015)

This can only be done on v28 revision right now
Reminder
sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (May 24, 2015)

you have a few options you could try to get some of your tabs working atleast all v31 variant tabs. 

1st is obvious but saying it anyways. try a factory restore.
if failed then you have 2 routes you could go

Find your lcm via spft+hex/ida ( safe )
1st. spft do readback start address
	
	



```
0x9800000
```
 and for the length 
	
	



```
0x400000
```
2nd use any hex editor or what i personally like better ida pro (free version works just fine) and open the file you just made doing the readback
3rd use the search function. if you find 





> cpt_clap070wp03xg_lvds

Click to collapse



 you can use spft+v31 files to restore those tabs. if you get 





> 1-lxjc070whm270_18a_rgb

Click to collapse



 just stop and set it aside as there is no current fix yet for v38 variants.

NOT SAFE WAY
if you dont want to do the safe way and wish to take a faster way which i do not recommend. try flashing all with v31 files. I recommend taking the safe way as eta for v38 fix is still unknown. we have narrowed it down massively. 


hope this helps


----------



## kormasah7410 (May 24, 2015)

TripFX said:


> you have a few options you could try to get some of your tabs working atleast all v31 variant tabs.
> 
> 1st is obvious but saying it anyways. try a factory restore.
> if failed then you have 2 routes you could go
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you TripFX but to be honest, I will have to read on all those things you just wrote as I am a completely newbie to this.


----------



## TripFX (May 25, 2015)

kormasah7410 said:


> Thank you TripFX but to be honest, I will have to read on all those things you just wrote as I am a completely newbie to this.

Click to collapse



There's plenty of info found in this op and or in the releases op here


----------



## void513 (May 25, 2015)

*tried flashing*

i tried flashing with 3.1 every thing went fine after going threw the longing to goolge and try install app.it either freeze or if i power off it get stuck on first rca logo screen with 2 dog i get out of this and flash with system.img again but if i power off or if freezes up i have do it over again.it acts like having prob reading from storage space


----------



## synius (May 25, 2015)

Those are on originally v28 tablets 

Just a thought tripfx
Can you flash the dd files as is Once the files have correct extensions?
Just a thought flashing xactots v28 dd files in place of v31 file images
And partition size adjustment based from device v28 with start addresses of v31

Would that be sufficient for v28 users if they keep having partition issues?
I imagen that's why there are storage issues incorrect partition sizes since there the v31 sizes


sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## ShadowCX11 (May 25, 2015)

*possible new root method*

I don't exactly have a 7 Voyager, but I have an 8 Apollo, and I figured out that rooting with KingRoot works perfectly! At least then you don't need to hassle with cables and adb drivers...


----------



## void513 (May 26, 2015)

new i try replace system.img 31 with 38 it boot up right but touch screen did not work right but i actualy restart the tablet and would boot up correctly.unlike  the prob i was having with 31 from prev post


----------



## synius (May 26, 2015)

If was confirmed awhile ago v31 and v38 use 2 different touch drivers 



sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (May 26, 2015)

only 2 things are known to be broken when using v31 on v38 tab or v38 on a v31 tab. Touch breaks and charging breaks. wifi and everything else appears to work just fine. Also i have notified rca about the issue even told them we have successfully fix v31 variants. Well they did confirm there is only 2 variants and the issues people have been having. They will NOT give us firmware but said that we can send it in and they will reflash it. Im sorry but that defeats the purpose as most if not all didnt get the warranty also they did not say if it it would cost anything. On the bright side they are aware that we have rooted and have been doing things that technically would void any chance of them fixing it but are still willing to do so.

Here is where v38 is currently at as far as progress goes. we have narrowed it down to 3 total possible problems. using all v38 except preloader and lk the tablet will boot to first rca screen but being lk is from v31 it bootloops but can enter recovery. so either preloader or lk is messed up (which is unlikely as we have multiple v38 files from users here including some of the variants. or the more likely cause is that being we dont know the real start address the partitions are aligned properly for the kernel. some of the erasesizes are wrong when using v31 scat. So what will be going on is lots of testing and guess work to see if we can find the correct starting address also i will start work on modifying the v31 files to fix the 2 known issues when using straight v31 files. In the mean time if someone with a working v38 variant that hasnt updated to v38 yet would be so kind to get us the ota update.zip file and upload it here for us that would be great. Im sorry v38 variants is taking so long to fix but without the proper info needed we have to do a lot of guessing, trial, and error.


----------



## synius (May 26, 2015)

A note added I'm writing a script for ROM tool box pro thatll dd all the file images and copy them to sdcard1/backup/img/
Simplistic nature is it'll be automatic just import script and run it wait for it to finish

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## void513 (May 26, 2015)

*got it flashed and working*

ok i used 28 system.img i think was posted in this thread and rest where 31 files flashed it .and works great so far.
Thanks for the help  synius


----------



## synius (May 26, 2015)

To the user testing v28
Test ur device thoroughly if everything's working flawless for 3 days no issues
v28 can be added to the roster of fixable

Updated:
The script I've been working on is finished
What it does is make a directory for files first then
Copies mtd, dumchar_info, and cmdline as txt
Then copies all the partitions except cache and userdata
(I will fix this to export the files in the proper file extension's) there all set to .img files for now
If used remember to add version info to zip name..

All you need is root, external sdcard,ROM toolbox to execute script and it will notifie when finished running
Figured extracting these files is a pain to explain so here's a script that does it all
(Link posted after I've tested and fixed file extensions output)
Updated:
Tested on my own device it takes roughly 30 minutes for script to finish
I'll post link after file extension correction

(Tripfx can I export the files like your ROMs preloaded.bin example)
sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (May 28, 2015)

you could just pull the version from build.prop


----------



## synius (May 28, 2015)

@codelover
@TripFX I need to ask a couple questions using the v31 scatter
And testing script 
I place the extracted files into same folder as scatter 
preloader_rct6773w22.bin from script
Preloader also states to check file as may be incorrect directly from device
Using ROM v31 preloader_rct6773w22.bin
It doesn't say anything about checking file and loads as it should
Modified scatter to flash each file

When I sent my v31 images. How were preloader.img, uboot.img and logo.img converted to bin files
Just extension changed?
Do those particular files need to be bin rather then img files?
Sorry I'm just curious why its giving me an error when loaded with preloader from device
And the differences between the 2 files from device and from v31 ROM release

Another question what happens to the rest of the img provided in the stock images beforr ROM release for v31 just curious why some were left out?
Were they unneeded images as the partitions get flashed but without a file? But populate durn factory reset

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## synius (May 30, 2015)

Looking thru this forum and a couple other we do not have any v38 [email protected] files.  Anyone with a working v38.1.8.0

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (May 31, 2015)

Im really sorry guys but it looks like im done with this tab. Wife threw it away. I really hate leaving you guys like this but without the tablet i can no longer do anything. I would like to thank everyone who has helped and i am thankful that we was able to atleast fix v31 variants as well as get twrp working for it as well as get twrp working for v38 variants. I do not know if codelover will continue doing anything or not as it is up to him and he has yet to hear the bad news. I will be touching up the release op however there wont be anything knew.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## synius (May 31, 2015)

I however will continue with development towards ROM releases

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (Jun 1, 2015)

synius said:


> I however will continue with development towards ROM releases
> 
> sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover

Click to collapse



thanks synius and gl. v38 variants your going to need to know the real start addresses in order to get it to work rca wont help any expect reflash it for you. if you have warranty its free if not its $20.


----------



## synius (Jun 1, 2015)

Think I found a couple errors in scatter in regards to partition labels names, shame your dropping out of this forum 
Wanna test v31 start addresses may be universal with changes to partition sizes and the devices images

I do need to know how you stripped the preloader.img from 16 mb to 128 KB And converted it to a bin file? For v31.   And if they needed to be bin files

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## TripFX (Jun 1, 2015)

synius said:


> Think I found a couple errors in scatter in regards to partition labels names, shame your dropping out of this forum
> Wanna test v31 start addresses may be universal with changes to partition sizes and the devices images
> 
> I do need to know how you stripped the preloader.img from 16 mb to 128 KB And converted it to a bin file? For v31.   And if they needed to be bin files
> ...

Click to collapse



without tablet i cant really do anything as far as dev questions goes he might be done as well with it but you might want to pm him about the dump conversions.


----------



## codelover (Jun 1, 2015)

So TripFX informed me about his tab, sad to hear that, but at the same time it might be a good news too as we wasted too much time on it.

synius, regarding the dumped files, i mentioned it long ago that you can not use it directly as there are some post-processing jobs needed.
For example, preloader - you will need to slice it out from the dump, for this tab, find it's header that starts with* \x4D\x4D\x4D\x01\x38\x00\x00*,
now that you have it as starting point, cut it off and strip all trailing null terminated characters after the binary content, then you have it.
If i am not mistaken MTKDroidTool & some other script can do this automatically, but i can't tell which one work best for this tab as i haven't test any of them.

As for the format, it's simply a naming standard, you can give it ANY name/extension, but SPFT has been designed to load preloader*.bin automatically.

About the soft brick, i honestly doubt you will need to flash whole firmware just to fix it, perhaps a few factory resets or simple patch by rca would fix it.

I am afraid that's all i can offer for this tab as i might ruin your chance of getting it fixed by someone more knowledgeable & experienced than me.

Good luck to all who still trying to fix the bricked tab!


----------



## synius (Jun 3, 2015)

codelover said:


> So TripFX informed me about his tab, sad to hear that, but at the same time it might be a good news too as we wasted too much time on it.
> 
> synius, regarding the dumped files, i mentioned it long ago that you can not use it directly as there are some post-processing jobs needed.
> For example, preloader - you will need to slice it out from the dump, for this tab, find it's header that starts with* \x4D\x4D\x4D\x01\x38\x00\x00*,
> ...

Click to collapse



There are 2 spots in preloader that use those hashes

I also Reliezed All the files need to be stripped of null not just one 

I see the tediousness of this


----------



## SupaJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have a brand new RCA Voyager tablet which won't boot. It has never booted. I have attempted a factory reset but that still did not help. It goes past the RCA white screen with the 2 dogs, then to the RCA animated logo against a black background but won't go any further. It says, RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20 on the recovery screen. Will the files posted here(namely scatter files for v28, 31 or 38) work with my tablet which apparently is V25. Thanks.


----------



## synius (Jun 10, 2015)

Contact rca and report it as you said brand new doesn't work they'll replace for free

sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## SupaJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Wish it was that easy. Where I live(on an island) it will cost me more to return the tablet than buying a new one. If I try scatter 28, 31 or 38 posted here, will it brick the tablet or is it that some features may not function?


----------



## synius (Jun 11, 2015)

Explain to them threw email a software update bricked tablet they will mail u free replacement with a return label you mail back threw the mail post

Your touch or charging will not function depending on LCM= identfier
Plus addresses may not be correct partition sizes are a definite incorrect about all revision
sent from my RCT6773W22-V31-1.10.0-TWRP-V2.8.6.0-Compiled-by-Codelover


----------



## synius (Jun 23, 2015)

update 
the twrp recovery doesnt work properly  it doesnt mount system saying it cannot be attached
so back to square 1 there is no fail safe method for recovery


----------



## vampirefo (Jun 23, 2015)

synius said:


> update
> the twrp recovery doesnt work properly  it doesnt mount system saying it cannot be attached
> so back to square 1 there is no fail safe method for recovery

Click to collapse



Yep, that was one of the reasons I gave up on twrp for ubifs, carliv cwm recovery works just fine on them.
My digland has been restored many times by the recovery I built for it using carliv source.

I use twrp on other devices that use ext4, but not on ubifs.

Twrp has corrupted your system, it doesn't know the correct detach and reattach steps.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Xactot (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey all. So I've got a "slight" problem. My screen on this tablet is cracked internally. So I was wondering about a couple of things. One, does anyone know of any apps that can mirror the screen of the tablet, say, on a computer? I have adb debugging enabled if that's needed. I need to make a backup of everything as it is now just in case. Not sure what may happen to it if I send it to RCA to get repaired since it's still under warranty. Two, can I make a user backup from stock recovery and restore it on another device? And three, I heard that someone had replaced their lcd on their tablet before. If so, could anyone guide me on that? Thanks


----------



## vampirefo (Jun 23, 2015)

Xactot said:


> Hey all. So I've got a "slight" problem. My screen on this tablet is cracked internally. So I was wondering about a couple of things. One, does anyone know of any apps that can mirror the screen of the tablet, say, on a computer? I have adb debugging enabled if that's needed. I need to make a backup of everything as it is now just in case. Not sure what may happen to it if I send it to RCA to get repaired since it's still under warranty. Two, can I make a user backup from stock recovery and restore it on another device? And three, I heard that someone had replaced their lcd on their tablet before. If so, could anyone guide me on that? Thanks

Click to collapse



Google is your best friend.

http://dmzilla.com/2014/07/21/how-to-display-or-mirror-an-android-device-screen-on-pc-no-root/

No you can't make a backup from stock recovery. No guides on replacing the screen, google should help you find similar guides.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## synius (Jun 23, 2015)

vampire got a source file i can use for recovery might save me a heap of trouble if i can use my backups with that recovery


vampirefo said:


> Yep, that was one of the reasons I gave up on twrp for ubifs, carliv cwm recovery works just fine on them.
> My digland has been restored many times by the recovery I built for it using carliv source.
> 
> I use twrp on other devices that use ext4, but not on ubifs.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vampirefo (Jun 23, 2015)

synius said:


> vampire got a source file i can use for recovery might save me a heap of trouble if i can use my backups with that recovery

Click to collapse



Carliv github or mine either has source code, but cwm won't restore twrp backups.


Sent from my NXA8QC116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onknight (Jun 30, 2015)

yojoe600 said:


> came here for root haha

Click to collapse



http://www.kingoapp.com/  Go here download Android Apk  Right  under the windows file 



Install the APK  to your Tablet in downloads folder  

Make sure have Table to allow unknown sources

Run the explorer app to  file and install 

Should work and root fine .


----------



## Xactot (Jul 6, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Google is your best friend.
> 
> http://dmzilla.com/2014/07/21/how-to-display-or-mirror-an-android-device-screen-on-pc-no-root/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I meant was, "Can the user backup made in stock recovery on one tablet be restored on another?"


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 6, 2015)

No

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## Xactot (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok. So next question. Are there any applications that allow control of the tablet from a PC? By control I mean able to use the computer to simulate physical touch events.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 6, 2015)

Sure there is, Google the names of them none can be installed on a broken tablet.
The apps have to already been installed and running.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (Jul 7, 2015)

I HAVE AN EXTRA lcd n& digitizer but one tenth of the top left dosent pick up touches ,, its your if you like ,,, can pm address and you mail a padded sleve to me with a return label back to your address,,, im not shure how much that could help seeing as its a little like rocket surgery to disassemble and merge .... best of luck ,,,, chrome cast works half assed,, as well as castanyting apk
... best of luck


----------



## Xactot (Jul 7, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Sure there is, Google the names of them none can be installed on a broken tablet.
> The apps have to already been installed and running.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll attempt to install and use Airdroid.


----------



## synius (Jul 8, 2015)

Unfortunately dumchar_info doesnt supply info for mtd19 system mtd20 userdata mtd21 cache
/proc/mtd does provide sizes
Tried using mtkstudioRom
To calculate sizes to a make a different scatter with the extra 3 partitions I run into insufficient space

The problem I see with mounts
Is system gets mounted rw
Not ro 
Rom toolbox doesnt work to remount system ro due to ubifs aspect
That permission causes system to get written too after boot 
I've tried setting files read-only 
Also didn't work
Hard to say with readback and I'm not gonna dice it. No experience

So the question is how do you flash the file as read only so it remains whole accoss reboots
I noticed USB debugging is not working at all
The only mount that's ro is rootfs why is that? Is it because of protect_f
Also mtdinfo states for partitions in question write true

One time programming doesnt work its not supported parameters page in spft.
 As is I give up not sure how to make it work

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## An-Droid-Boss (Jul 10, 2015)

*how to root the rca tablet*

I went about 15 pages in this subject, and I found nothing, only some things that worked for some and not for others, and those posts were not specific, at least to me. All I want to do is root the rca  so that I can put xposed framework on it.
If anybody has a step by step that really works, I would appreciate it if you shared.
Thanks


----------



## champ1919 (Jul 10, 2015)

mbelew said:


> Kingo with their developer mode ADB drivers did Root.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## An-Droid-Boss (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you, I will try it when I get the chance, don't know if worth it to do it on this one, cause I've been getting a red tint  on all outlines on screen, but if I screenshot, it shows up as nothing, so if I do root this tablet, then I won't be able to take it in to get replaced cause I got a warranty on it, but if I do take it to be replaced, it might be months, see my dilemma?


----------



## synius (Jul 11, 2015)

An-Droid-Boss said:


> Thank you, I will try it when I get the chance, don't know if worth it to do it on this one, cause I've been getting a red tint  on all outlines on screen, but if I screenshot, it shows up as nothing, so if I do root this tablet, then I won't be able to take it in to get replaced cause I got a warranty on it, but if I do take it to be replaced, it might be months, see my dilemma?

Click to collapse



might be a developer setting switched on for outlines

the problem i have is with spft not flashing RO attribute on the images rather it flashes them with RW
been searching for a solution but no luck 
my tablet boots after flash but apon reseting the system with rw is written to and erased from the supposely ro system which is non existant due to the system flashing it as rw
so in theory if i can figure out how to flash it RO my problem would be fixed


----------



## An-Droid-Boss (Jul 13, 2015)

Nope, not developer problem, I'm thinking it might be something with backlight possibly, anyways just wanna say that to the rest of your reply I'm clueless, I'm not much of an expert


----------



## void513 (Jul 15, 2015)

*RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 black*

I was on a few months ago try recover my tab after a bad update.i used a v28 flash wich works to some point . but at closer  look my tab on walmart where i bought it  the RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 black that the sold seperate from the rest of rca voyager same model but os was 4.4.4.. but since i did a complete flash with out finding what version it was  i use v28 and flashed with 4.4.2 android os.if any one can help with this be grateful.im realy thinking of buying another of same one i got and making a dump of every thing i need just in case and compltely fix it.if i doo ill need help on dong the dump of imgs.this could also a possible another version we dont know about yet.


----------



## synius (Jul 15, 2015)

As of right now no flashing works on these tablets 
It flashes but is not able to reboot and after playing around freezes abruptly 

I've tried alot of configurations non have worked

I am mailing my tablet back to get it fixed again
Then I'm following vampirenfo lead and he claims carliv touch recovery. With ubifs support restores correctly. Not confirmed by me

I cannot fix these tablets as I have no exprience with ubifs and there mount pts 


Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vampirefo (Jul 15, 2015)

synius said:


> As of right now no flashing works on these tablets
> It flashes but is not able to reboot and after playing around freezes abruptly
> 
> I've tried alot of configurations non have worked
> ...

Click to collapse



The recovery works correctly on ubifs with my mount points, and using the method I posted how to use recovery.
The recovery will not restore twrp backups,  or fix damage partitions caused by twrp.

It will restore backups that is made from it though.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/root-dl701q-cwm-recovery-firmware-t3046756

To port to rca change kernel.

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 5.0 C using Tapatalk


----------



## nathanski (Jul 18, 2015)

*hi all*

im i crazzy,,, but flash tool works with this  in every way ,,,

yes im cazzy ,,, i begain with rooting  over powerin it with xposed modds then uninstalling every system app and reconfiguring 2/3s of its system ,, then the afor mentioned freezes kicked in on one bad play session ware i had replaced play rezzime with aptoid,,, need less to say i was all in from the get go,,, then   came flashtools and a full on war to hard brick and recover,,,,, it took a good scatter ,,, and one hell of a rom sorting to get but my sister is using that tablet all the time non stom now with all be it my ideal vinila mod fin.. stoping point ,,,
,,, and i will say it ,,, buy one from wallmart  swap main boards and return same day,,, no law broke and no postage ,,, ps i  use  the touchless custom recovery and it suits the job fine,, hell 
 i know it takes good drivers ,,, great comunity files ,, and a nice clean usb cord and toothpick 
time the flash use the scatter and hit the hard reset watch the download turn green then charge and hard reset,,, full recoverery,,, and root aggain .... P,S dont even try reading this ,,, :laugh:   as allways best wishies team loved this thread ,, wish every one the best


----------



## synius (Jul 20, 2015)

My v31 is off to support to get fixed

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lukas2179 (Jul 25, 2015)

I got my tablet back in the mail today. After downloading everything I noticed that my tablet is the V18. It took around a month for me to get the tablet back. Any progress of getting custom roms on this tablet yet? Also good job fixing these tablets.


----------



## synius (Jul 25, 2015)

No development has stopped

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## leetree2001 (Jul 28, 2015)

*RCA Support*



vampirefo said:


> The recovery works correctly on ubifs with my mount points, and using the method I posted how to use recovery.
> The recovery will not restore twrp backups,  or fix damage partitions caused by twrp.
> 
> It will restore backups that is made from it though.
> ...

Click to collapse



All you have to do is change the kernal? What about the ramdisk and the paths do they match our device. Any input would be helpful thanks!


----------



## RcklssNdngrmnt (Aug 1, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Yep, that was one of the reasons I gave up on twrp for ubifs, carliv cwm recovery works just fine on them.
> My digland has been restored many times by the recovery I built for it using carliv source.
> 
> I use twrp on other devices that use ext4, but not on ubifs.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the system ubifs is corrupt, it won't attach properly, so the next attach actually mounts
the wrong mtd on /system

I think what TWRP is missing would be something like this:
umount /system
umount /cache
umount /data

ubidetach /dev/ubi_ctrl -m 16
ubidetach /dev/ubi_ctrl -m 17
ubidetach /dev/ubi_ctrl -m 18

ubiformat /dev/mtd/mtd16
ubiformat /dev/mtd/mtd17
ubiformat /dev/mtd/mtd18

ubiattach /dev/ubi_ctrl -m 16
ubiattach /dev/ubi_ctrl -m 17
ubiattach /dev/ubi_ctrl -m 18

Then something like 
ubimkvol /dev/ubi0 -N volume_name -s vol_size

That's as far as I've gotten, as the only ubi* tools i had to work with are _in_ the system partition,
and linked to shared libs with path set to the same system partition, but after a format
and reboot, it seems to mount the partitions in the right places again.

Some basic info on ubifs here  http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-mtd/2008-April/021195.html


----------



## synius (Aug 2, 2015)

I do believe u r right. In regards to system cruptibility.. Or file permission. We were using dd and terminal to copy mtd16 which should be the main unwritable system which carries over to mtd19 which the device should use as system mount

With twrp I'm unsure but sounds like ur on to something

But using dd made files writeable
Then flashing these writeable files is messing the mounts up.

I haven't been able to test theorys once I have my device back from manufacturer I can start dev back up

Sent from my R800a using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## synius (Aug 8, 2015)

New device is v39-2.8.0

Sent from my RCT6773W22 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## cbentrott (Aug 12, 2015)

*no nvram backup*

there are only 2 differences between scatters userdata partition size and cache's partition type to ubi_img 
i agree with vampire looks the same.
the scatter should fix these issues
unless i suspect the address of bmtpool is wrong, on my device it shows it at address 0x0 like preloader

(STOCK ROM UNDICED)
codelover =  ( completely unrooted and stock ) no account assiociations[/QUOTE]

please repost a link to the unrooted undiced v31 firmware and do your need userdata and cache to restore prperly i keep getting nvram error
i forgot to backup nvram of my tablet am i screwed:crying::crying:
willing to help you guys in anyway, i noticed tripfx left due to his wife throwing it out is dev on this tablet over forever then im guessing

cant post links as im new


----------



## leetree2001 (Sep 13, 2015)

Has everyone given up on these? I hope not ,but it looks like the its DOA
And there was so much progress at one time.I wish I had more skills to contribute. Maybe someone will come along and help,or come back .until then thanks for the effort?


----------



## Xactot (Sep 22, 2015)

How would I go about installing one of the working custom recoveries mentioned in the previous pages? There seems to be quite a lot of things to do regarding it, and I don't want to brick my tablet or anything because I unknowingly skipped a step or misunderstood something. Thanks.


----------



## revolvinggamer(TGN)YT (Oct 8, 2015)

*where can i find it*

[YOUTUBE][RevolvingGamer][/TGN][/OFFICIAL] how do i get the adb?


----------



## VinMannieRoblox (Oct 23, 2015)

*No computer Root!*

Root without computer.


App:  KingRoot (Not Kingo Root) Have any questions?
Well reply.


----------



## reaperz09 (Nov 12, 2015)

Kingroot,kingoroot and all the ones I have tried don't work.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 13, 2015)

So I finally sent my bricked tablet in and within 2 weeks they sent me a new one.and it has Android 5.0 model RCT6773W22B.can't seem to root it like I did the old one


----------



## jmacie (Nov 17, 2015)

anyone with last years model know if 5.0 can go on ours, anyone going to try? $28 bucks at walmart blk friday.


----------



## ummkiper (Nov 17, 2015)

jmacie said:


> anyone with last years model know if 5.0 can go on ours, anyone going to try? $28 bucks at walmart blk friday.

Click to collapse



I have both models now.same case on the outside difference is Bluetooth android 5.0 and screen mirroring.I haven't seen anything about 5.0 for the voyager 1. But Wal-Mart has a great deal for the upgraded version,voyager 2.I have not found root for it yet.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 26, 2015)

ummkiper said:


> I have both models now.same case on the outside difference is Bluetooth android 5.0 and screen mirroring.I haven't seen anything about 5.0 for the voyager 1. But Wal-Mart has a Floyd deal for the upgraded version,voyager 2.I have not found root for it yet.

Click to collapse



Ok, for $28, I'm gonna get one. 
This will be somebody's Christmas gift.
Thanks!


----------



## bot42 (Nov 27, 2015)

Maybe we should start a bounty thread to get devs attention on the Voyager 2 especially if this thing turns out to be a hot seller.


----------



## vampirefo (Nov 28, 2015)

bot42 said:


> Maybe we should start a bounty thread to get devs attention on the Voyager 2 especially if this thing turns out to be a hot seller.

Click to collapse



Good luck, if the filesystem is ubifs, no dev including myself will be interested.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizzle (Nov 28, 2015)

I picked one up yesterday for black Friday and would love to be able to root it. Does anyone know if there is a valid method yet?


----------



## bot42 (Nov 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Good luck, if the filesystem is ubifs, no dev including myself will be interested.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ubifs is just a file system,  I have watched devs craft Roms for mips processors which not only had a completely different architecture from ARM. They also used their own file system. It's merely about motivation of the dev.


----------



## vampirefo (Nov 28, 2015)

bot42 said:


> Ubifs is just a file system,  I have watched devs craft Roms for mips processors which not only had a completely different architecture from ARM. They also used their own file system. It's merely about motivation of the dev.

Click to collapse



Like I said good luck.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hizzle said:


> I picked one up yesterday for black Friday...

Click to collapse



The 8GB RCA Voyager II could not be purchased online at walmart.com even 40 minutes after the sale started at 6pm on Thursday. 
Browser reported:

"Request Timeout

The server timed out while waiting for the browser's request.
Reference xxx..."


The 16GB Voyager II with keyboard/case was available for $50 on Friday.


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 30, 2015)

Hizzle said:


> I picked one up yesterday for black Friday and would love to be able to root it. Does anyone know if there is a valid method yet?

Click to collapse



Me to.  Mine rebooted and got stuck on the boot screen after 3 days.


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 1, 2015)

jblaylock said:


> Me to.  Mine rebooted and got stuck on the boot screen after 3 days.

Click to collapse



Sounds like ubifs filesystem,  my as well put it in the garbage.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## h00ch (Dec 1, 2015)

All I can find for this tablet are foldout style cases. Does anyone know of anywhere that sells just a plain silicone case for it? TIA


----------



## ki11abyte (Dec 1, 2015)

*Hi guys*

Im new here. I have a voyager with this same model number however it is running lollipop 5.0 stock and i cant find a way to root. any help with this. im not a newbie to mods of this nature. if it can be modded i will find a way to mod it is my motto. i do jailbreaks on ios for cash and no bricks. Please, someone
knows how to mod this thing out there please help.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## h00ch (Dec 1, 2015)

ki11abyte said:


> Im new here. I have a voyager with this same model number however it is running lollipop 5.0 stock and i cant find a way to root. any help with this. im not a newbie to mods of this nature. if it can be modded i will find a way to mod it is my motto. i do jailbreaks on ios for cash and no bricks. Please, someone
> knows how to mod this thing out there please help.

Click to collapse



Can't be done (yet?) for this tablet on 5.0


----------



## ki11abyte (Dec 2, 2015)

*ok*



h00ch said:


> Can't be done (yet?) for this tablet on 5.0

Click to collapse



well thanks for the reply


----------



## corbin92 (Dec 13, 2015)

I just tried to root my Voyager II w/Android 5.0 with the Kingo app. I'm stuck in a bootloop. The Vol+ and Power button combo won't pull up the recovery menu.

Is there anything I can do to get it to work again?


----------



## jada88 (Dec 19, 2015)

Can't believe no one can help us  root that WONDERFUL  rca voyager 2 tablet rct6773w22b android 5.0......is it cause of her price ???anyway thank you in advance


----------



## NiMaD83 (Dec 24, 2015)

well this sucks with no root for this . Is there atleast a way to move apps to sd ? Im having issues with that so i was trying to root with obvious no results


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 28, 2015)

da5th said:


> fuk King Root That Bytch ain't shyt. Everytime I tried using it da bytch it keep rebooting my tablet and saying ROOT FAILED

Click to collapse



Yeah, I wouldn't recommend king root use mtk tools and splash tool to root the tablet.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NiMaD83 (Dec 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't recommend king root use mtk tools and splash tool to root the tablet.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any verification that this method works for this tablet


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 28, 2015)

NiMaD83 said:


> Any verification that this method works for this tablet

Click to collapse



Verification?

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## NiMaD83 (Dec 29, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Verification?
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Everything from this thread and elsewhere points that this tablet can not be rooted yet so I am doubtful on the method you mentioned


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 29, 2015)

NiMaD83 said:


> Everything from this thread and elsewhere points that this tablet can not be rooted yet so I am doubtful on the method you mentioned

Click to collapse



OK don't try it.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 29, 2015)

For anyone else that has any rooting skills, apparently no one in this thread so far, use flashtool for your rooting needs.
Seeing no one has bothered to root via flashtool tells me no one even knows how to root a device, just click an app is all modern rooters know anymore LOL.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## ummkiper (Dec 30, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> For anyone else that has any rooting skills, apparently no one in this thread so far, use flashtool for your rooting needs.
> Seeing no one has bothered to root via flashtool tells me no one even knows how to root a device, just click an app is all modern rooters know anymore LOL.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll try that after I get rca to replace my tablet again.And I'm deleting all Kingo root from my pc lol.


----------



## porkenhimer (Jan 1, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> For anyone else that has any rooting skills, apparently no one in this thread so far, use flashtool for your rooting needs.
> Seeing no one has bothered to root via flashtool tells me no one even knows how to root a device, just click an app is all modern rooters know anymore LOL.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



People root with methods that are available. Are you really trying to be rude for no reason? I have a feeling that you are just wanting someone else to try to root with spflashtool because you are scared to try it yourself.

As a matter of fact I have tried and it was the  first thing I did after opening the tablet months ago and the results were not good. I never found a driver to get spflashtool to recognize my tablet. I tried installing ever single signed and unsigned MT driver available and every single one would not install. The only driver I can get to install for my device are the generic android driver and for some reason Samsung drivers will also recognize  my Voyager 2, but no MT drivers will  install. Yes I  know what I am doing when installing drivers, but for some reason all mediatek drivers say my voyager 2 is not supported. 

Instead of being rude you could have just asked someone to try rooting with spflashtool instead of trying to bully someone into trying. I am more than willing to try, but until I can figure out the correct Mediatek drivers to use I cannot get the flash tool to recognize my device. So how bout this, if the spflashtool recognized your device why don't you post the drivers you are using and I will install them and give it a try. 

To be clear, when I connect my voyager 2 it installs three drivers, but windows update does not find the mt65xx driver and installs the generic android driver instead. I can manually uninstall the android driver and manually try to install the mediatek driver, but it does not install. There are all in one packs of every single mediatek driver and it says none are compatible with the voyager 2.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 1, 2016)

LOL, you made me laugh, thanks.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




porkenhimer said:


> People root with methods that are available. Are you really trying to be rude for no reason? I have a feeling that you are just wanting someone else to try to root with spflashtool because you are scared to try it yourself.
> 
> As a matter of fact I have tried and it was the  first thing I did after opening the tablet months ago and the results were not good. I never found a driver to get spflashtool to recognize my tablet. I tried installing ever single signed and unsigned MT driver available and every single one would not install. The only driver I can get to install for my device are the generic android driver and for some reason Samsung drivers will also recognize  my Voyager 2, but no MT drivers will  install. Yes I  know what I am doing when installing drivers, but for some reason all mediatek drivers say my voyager 2 is not supported.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, do you stand up? I spit my beer all over myself, you the man, hell I gave up a thumbs up, for being the funniest post of 2016.

Why not google vampirefo so you can at least have some small understanding of who you are talking to.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## porkenhimer (Jan 2, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> LOL, you made me laugh, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not a big deal. you are just human and nothing more. I do not care who you think you are, nothing gives you the right to treat people like garbage, period. Vampirefo means zero to me and it never will. Vampirefo is not worth of a google search. Maybe you should listen to the song google me to get a better understanding on what it takes to be worthy of a google search. You are just a smartass on a forum that thinks he knows it all and has an inflated ego. You are not known outside of a few subforums on a couple websites and are telling me to google you like you are a bigshot, you are a clown, and just the idea of you telling me to google you is highly laughable. You are not better than me or anyone else. You have the wrong idea of what makes people special, and being a dev or a senior member on a couple websites does absolutely nothing to make you important. Mandela was important, Martin King was important, Che was important, Columbus was important, and you are not even close to being on their level so you are not worth a google search. You are at best just another goof on XDA that made a couple mods or maybe developed a couple small things and now thinks he is more important than he is in reality. you are a peeon!


----------



## AlucardLupus (Jan 2, 2016)

So aside from the argument about all that popularity nonsense anyone else wish to get back to android related problems. like this 1 that this thread is about. rct6773w22b. so i grabbed spft and sat down to get rooting. (I'm an amateur, just created this account/ I have rooted before and I'm far from computer illiterate). so i sat down to try to get it rooted bc a few things really annoyed me about this tablet. like not being able to move apps to sd. and as i start getting all my bits and bobs together researching as i go. trying to find a simple way to root. not succeeding and deciding on the less simple method. i got all my drivers all my programs (a prerooted rom i thought would work) and jumped in knowing the time it would carve out of my day. and ran into problems in no time 1st the drivers didnt work so i searched around and found an auto installing MT8127 vcom driver pack. awesome i thought solved that issue pretty quick. it went smoothly. so i proceeded (this is where i mess up or at least im pretty sure its where i screwed the pooch). so i load up spft after turning off my tablet. plug in the usb to make sure its loading the preloader correctly and it seems to work. moving on i load the scatter-file which is from a post showing how to flash a rct6773w22 (<= thats the **** up right there as i said I'm a novice didnt think twice about the difference) now it loads fine and is all good till i press download and plug in the usb again. it starts it stops it errors . so i stop and go research not finding much i turn to youtube which is a stupid choice bc i watch a yahoo format all but bootloader. and if thats what will fix it sure y not i can recover right. lmao and poof no more boot. doesnt even flicker the screen and the flash wont go bc error 3042 dram enable failure. as far as i can tell thats a hard brick. so if anyone would like to help id greatly appreciate it. feel free to laugh at my noob fail. P.S. if anyone does manage a root on this and can get a recovery file out of the deal thats bone stock. id appreciate a copy


----------



## tomtom1265 (Jan 2, 2016)

LMAO, same old Vamp, when your old ass sobers up,  I have a few questions about rooting this tablet,  I don't have this tablet yet,  walmart is sold out in my hometown. I know this cheap tablet doesn't interest you,  I want to get it cause it's cheap,  and learn how to root MTK tablets.
Happy new year.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 2, 2016)

tomtom1265 said:


> LMAO, same old Vamp, when your old ass sobers up,  I have a few questions about rooting this tablet,  I don't have this tablet yet,  walmart is sold out in my hometown. I know this cheap tablet doesn't interest you,  I want to get it cause it's cheap,  and learn how to root MTK tablets.
> Happy new year.

Click to collapse



When you get the tablet let me know,   I will need some info about tablet and a couple of files.

1. Determine what OS you are running 5 or 5.1 and whether or not bootloader is locked, any version below 5.1 is still 5.
2. If 5.1. Setting > developer options > OEM locking
3. If 5 adb reboot bootloader 
fastboot OEM unlock
4.  /proc/dumchar_info
5. /proc/mount
6. Install flashtool and drivers

I am interested in this tablet http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3116016 
If I do get tablet, don't know, yet I will root it via flashtool and put up a guide, you can use that guide to root this tablet process is the same for all mtk, do you know how to port custom recovery? If so I have one for you, if not I can do it for you, I can't stand ubifs which this tablet is but I did build a ubifs custom recovery for another device just needs ported to this one and flashed via flashtool.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtom1265 (Jan 4, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> When you get the tablet let me know,   I will need some info about tablet and a couple of files.
> 
> 1. Determine what OS you are running 5 or 5.1 and whether or not bootloader is locked, any version below 5.1 is still 5.
> 2. If 5.1. Setting > developer options > OEM locking
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried 3 different Walmart store no one has this tablet, after talking to a lot of different people, the tablet is available online, it's being fazed out and replaced with rca new 7 inch Marshmallow. Rca tries to release a new tablet every year with a current android, they never upgrade their old tablets.
Buying this one right now is a waste of money, same as the one you are interested in, starting mid February, new tablets will be out with current android, I can wait, you should to.


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 6, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> When you get the tablet let me know,   I will need some info about tablet and a couple of files.
> 
> 1. Determine what OS you are running 5 or 5.1 and whether or not bootloader is locked, any version below 5.1 is still 5.
> 2. If 5.1. Setting > developer options > OEM locking
> ...

Click to collapse



Fastboot OEM unlock no good, if u agree it erase everything. No charge no nothing


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 6, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> Fastboot OEM unlock no good, if u agree it erase everything. No charge no nothing

Click to collapse



What? I don't understand what you are asking, Are you saying fastboot OEM lock command doesn't exist? Is your version 5.1?

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 6, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> What? I don't understand what you are asking, Are you saying fastboot OEM lock command doesn't exist? Is your version 5.1?
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My version is 5 .I did fastboot OEM unlock fastboot reboot. And it turned off but no boot now it won't come on and charge doesn't show!


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 6, 2016)

fastboot OEM lock doesn't do anything it simply checks if bootloader is locked or not.

fastboot reboot just reboots tablet.

You must have done more than fastboot OEM lock.

I am thinking you tried to unlock bootloader, which you shouldn't do until you make a backup, I never ask or suggested anyone try and unlock bootloader just check and report back if it was locked.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 6, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> fastboot OEM lock doesn't do anything it simply checks if bootloader is locked or not.
> 
> fastboot reboot just reboots tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UNLOCK it says it will do a factory reset but it must have erased everything


----------



## ummkiper (Jan 6, 2016)

I'll have this tablet again after rca replaces it.kingo root soft bricked it.And I can't enter recovery.just boot loops at the rca dog.but I'm moving in a few weeks so will wait till I move before getting ahold of them.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 6, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> UNLOCK it says it will do a factory reset but it must have erased everything

Click to collapse



So you tried to unlock bootloader, why did you fastboot reboot? You rebooted while tablet was unlocking bootloader not a good ideal.

Unlocking a bootloader takes time, once the bootloader is unlocked you should be given an OK to reboot, which would be volume up or volume down not fastboot reboot.
Most likely your tablet didn't wipe anything but you corrupted your bootloader.
You would need to get a bootloader from another device and flash to your tablet to fix it.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspex (Jan 6, 2016)

Really surprised nobody has shown more interest in providing a working root method for this cheapy tablet. They sold like hotcakes this past Black Friday. We purchased one for all of our (3) kids, as did just about every other parent I know. Would someone be interested in looking into it for a little money via Paypal? Voyager II doesn't seem like a bad tablet at all for the $28.00 we spent. I've played with my son's and its not the best but it definitely has potential for the price. I've also tried every one-click rooting app with no success. I will gladly throw someone a few bucks through Paypal for a simple root method.


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 6, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> So you tried to unlock bootloader, why did you fastboot reboot? You rebooted while tablet was unlocking bootloader not a good ideal.
> 
> Unlocking a bootloader takes time, once the bootloader is unlocked you should be given an OK to reboot, which would be volume up or volume down not fastboot reboot.
> Most likely your tablet didn't wipe anything but you corrupted your bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have another tablet,same version. How would I go about fixing it with no root.I know it's with spflash but I have no scatter,and with no root no way to get it ,I think...any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## bryantjopplin (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not sure why everyone is asking about voyager 2 when it's a different tablet then the one that's listed. 2014 vs 2015 model

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 6, 2016)

bryantjopplin said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is asking about voyager 2 when it's a different tablet then the one that's listed. 2014 vs 2015 model
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is true, somewhere in thread the two tablets go intertwined.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## bryantjopplin (Jan 6, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> This is true, somewhere in thread the two tablets go intertwined.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I seen that a few pages back. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 7, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> I have another tablet,same version. How would I go about fixing it with no root.I know it's with spflash but I have no scatter,and with no root no way to get it ,I think...any help would be appreciated, thanks

Click to collapse



This requires work, perhaps more work and time then the tablet is worth, you need to do a rom dump from good tablet, then split the dump into it's correct partitions, then reduce each partition size by hex edit the empty space, then flash to broken one.

You would also want to dump the broken one and see if they are the same.
Rca has many different version of this same tablet, look at build.prop to get your version.

You may go through the entire process for nothing if the tablets aren't exactly the same.

This is done via splashtool, so if you can't figure out how to setup splashtool install it's drivers no need to mess with this.
If you do have splashtool setup send me the files I ask for, I will make you a scatter file to use in splashtool.
Also besides the other files, I need your build.prop.
Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 8, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> This requires work, perhaps more work and time then the tablet is worth, you need to do a rom dump from good tablet, then split the dump into it's correct partitions, then reduce each partition size by hex edit the empty space, then flash to broken one.
> 
> You would also want to dump the broken one and see if they are the same.
> Rca has many different version of this same tablet, look at build.prop to get your version.
> ...

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OX0xiUHh3X0FxQjA/edit
For scatter


----------



## AlucardLupus (Jan 8, 2016)

If u search for the rct6773w22b all the threads to deal specifically with it are closed with a message from a moderator redirecting all readers too this thread. Probably to do with the similar model numbers. I believe this is why the threads are merged. But I'm pretty new to the forums so I'd have no idea how to fix that.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 8, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OX0xiUHh3X0FxQjA/edit
> For scatter

Click to collapse



http://www.mediafire.com/view/v6678qvavp32ey9/MT8127_Android_scatter.txt

do one read back up to 0x52800000


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 8, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/view/v6678qvavp32ey9/MT8127_Android_scatter.txt
> 
> do one read back up to 0x52800000

Click to collapse



Read back
https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OX0xiUHh3X0FxQjA/edit


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 8, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> Read back
> https://drive.google.com/folder/d/0B3_XLSrRQd5OX0xiUHh3X0FxQjA/edit

Click to collapse



http://www.mediafire.com/download/6t48cf25w6cmbcf/lk.bin.zip

extract files try each, rename to lk.bin before trying, show splashtool where file is then download on splashtool.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 9, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/download/6t48cf25w6cmbcf/lk.bin.zip
> 
> extract files try each, rename to lk.bin before trying, show splashtool where file is then download on splashtool.

Click to collapse



Here is another one just a little smaller.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/9bl22h8b0h4nm9k/lk.bin


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 9, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> Here is another one just a little smaller.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9bl22h8b0h4nm9k/lk.bin

Click to collapse



I keep getting an error, please check yuor load matches to your target which is to be downloaded, in spflash.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 9, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> I keep getting an error, please check yuor load matches to your target which is to be downloaded, in spflash.

Click to collapse



Tablets might not be the same.

Pull the preloader off of damaged tablet.
0x1000000

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 10, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> Tablets might not be the same.
> 
> Pull the preloader off of damaged tablet.
> 0x1000000
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried to,but when I try on the broken tablet I get that same error message!


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 10, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> Tried to,but when I try on the broken tablet I get that same error message!

Click to collapse



The scatter must be different for this tablet. Windows Read's it mtk USB port, and so does spflash, I know that is a download mode, but I don't know if it's a readback mode.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 10, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> The scatter must be different for this tablet. Windows Read's it mtk USB port, and so does spflash, I know that is a download mode, but I don't know if it's a readback mode.

Click to collapse



If scatter file is different, then tablet is completely different.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 12, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> If scatter file is different, then tablet is completely different.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My version is RCT6773W22B ANDROID 5.0—V06—V1.10.20 I'd like to know how many versions of 5.0 they're is. Or if its only 1.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 12, 2016)

There are many versions, people could help by posting what version they have, then that will give you some ideal.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## porkenhimer (Jan 13, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> My version is RCT6773W22B ANDROID 5.0—V06—V1.10.20 I'd like to know how many versions of 5.0 they're is. Or if its only 1.

Click to collapse



I do no

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------




leetree2001 said:


> My version is RCT6773W22B ANDROID 5.0—V06—V1.10.20 I'd like to know how many versions of 5.0 they're is. Or if its only 1.

Click to collapse



I think the key to root may be rootgenius. It gets furter than all other root methods I have tried it reboots a couple times during the process , which is normal, but for some reason it always says my device has been disconnected after around 70% and I am not sure how to stop it from disconnecting, because I can hear it disconnect before the program ever says it was disconnected. Maybe someone else can try rootgenius and see if their device disconnects as well.

BTW my version is v10 v1.11.20


----------



## Lyra74 (Jan 13, 2016)

If anyone can root this thing it would be amazing. 

RCT6773W22B ANDROID 5.0—V12-V1.6.20


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 13, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> My version is RCT6773W22B ANDROID 5.0—V06—V1.10.20 I'd like to know how many versions of 5.0 they're is. Or if its only 1.

Click to collapse



As you can, people have different versions that a lone make the device undesirable. A root method for one version would most likely brick another version.


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 13, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> As you can, people have different versions that a lone make the device undesirable. A root method for one version would most likely brick another version.

Click to collapse



Hell,I don't think they have a version the same,lol. Oh,well Facebook and email it is!!!!


----------



## leetree2001 (Jan 13, 2016)

This is just ridiculous,!!!


----------



## bot42 (Jan 17, 2016)

leetree2001 said:


> My version is RCT6773W22B ANDROID 5.0—V06—V1.10.20 I'd like to know how many versions of 5.0 they're is. Or if its only 1.

Click to collapse



Mine is v12-v1


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 17, 2016)

bot42 said:


> Mine is v12-v1

Click to collapse



Just so many different versions,  My guess one root method required per each version,  ideally,  you would use flashtool backup each partition,  open system.img add root,  then flash system.img back on device.


Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagusX32 (Feb 14, 2016)

My version is rct6773w22b-android5.0-v15-v1.8.2 I didn't know there were so many different ones


----------



## PaDaMs28 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Yes*



corbin92 said:


> I just tried to root my Voyager II w/Android 5.0 with the Kingo app. I'm stuck in a bootloop. The Vol+ and Power button combo won't pull up the recovery menu.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get it to work again?

Click to collapse



Go to recovery mode then scroll down to boot menu I think then it will reboot and u will be in the boot menu from the select normal boot


----------



## ummkiper (Mar 29, 2016)

PaDaMs28 said:


> Go to recovery mode then scroll down to boot menu I think then it will reboot and u will be in the boot menu from the select normal boot

Click to collapse



Not going to happen, after I tried root with Kino I had same issue, cannot go into recovery, stuck with boot loop. after a while note the battery won't even charge even after pressing the reset button. the icon shows up to say charging but it doesn't move then it goes blank till I unplug and plug back in. the only way to try to fix it is to put in a charged battery. but then I'll probably be at boot loop. so here is the 100% way to fix it. Call rca and have them replace it like I have 3 times now and will have to again.this time I may just sell the pos.

On another note got a working voyager 2 and if my daughter let's it die I have to factory reset it, or it will not boot after being fully charged. It has come to my conclusion that I will never buy rca tablets again. yet I still have an original black Friday voyager from 2014 rooted with no issues so that's 1 out of how many without issues. Not worth it. Going to spend the extra money and stay with Samsung.


----------



## PaDaMs28 (Mar 29, 2016)

*In my experience*



ummkiper said:


> Not going to happen, after I tried root with Kino I had same issue, cannot go into recovery, stuck with boot loop. after a while note the battery won't even charge even after pressing the reset button. the icon shows up to say charging but it doesn't move then it goes blank till I unplug and plug back in. the only way to try to fix it is to put in a charged battery. but then I'll probably be at boot loop. so here is the 100% way to fix it. Call rca and have them replace it like I have 3 times now and will have to again.this time I may just sell the pos.
> 
> On another note got a working voyager 2 and if my daughter let's it die I have to factory reset it, or it will not boot after being fully charged. It has come to my conclusion that I will never buy rca tablets again. yet I still have an original black Friday voyager from 2014 rooted with no issues so that's 1 out of how many without issues. Not worth it. Going to spend the extra money and stay with Samsung.

Click to collapse



Well I am going to take a guess you are planning on buying this Samsung from Walmart? I have news to share with you about Walmart electronics. At Walmart manufactures make their products out of cheaper and less durable material so therefore you are getting what you paid for. How do I know this? Me and my family went to buy a TV in 2015, and we bought a Samsung smart TV for $1200 and the screen kept going out. We would go and take it back to get another one and the same thing would happen. This process repeated about five times before I gave people at Walmart a cussing. Then another experience I have had with Walmart electronics is the Notebook Ares 8. This tablet is truly a piece of American made sh!t. The screen will spazz out all the time, the keyboard only pops up half of the time, it crashed all the time, and last but not least it had black and white front camera. Please do note that ever time return the tablet it wouldn't have the same issue as the last one, but it would have a different issue. Then to the IPad the iPad screen would never work correctly. The Samsung crashed 24/7. So I guess what I am trying to say is never buy electronics from Walmart. If you want a good tablet for very low price try the Kindle fire HD $49.99 on Amazon.com. BTW that is what I have currently and I am completely satisfied with it.


----------



## ummkiper (Mar 29, 2016)

PaDaMs28 said:


> Well I am going to take a guess you are planning on buying this Samsung from Walmart? I have news to share with you about Walmart electronics. At Walmart manufactures make their products out of cheaper and less durable material so therefore you are getting what you paid for. How do I know this? Me and my family went to buy a TV in 2015, and we bought a Samsung smart TV for $1200 and the screen kept going out. We would go and take it back to get another one and the same thing would happen. This process repeated about five times before I gave people at Walmart a cussing. Then another experience I have had with Walmart electronics is the Notebook Ares 8. This tablet is truly a piece of American made sh!t. The screen will spazz out all the time, the keyboard only pops up half of the time, it crashed all the time, and last but not least it had black and white front camera. Please do note that ever time return the tablet it wouldn't have the same issue as the last one, but it would have a different issue. Then to the IPad the iPad screen would never work correctly. The Samsung crashed 24/7. So I guess what I am trying to say is never buy electronics from Walmart. If you want a good tablet for very low price try the Kindle fire HD $49.99 on Amazon.com. BTW that is what I have currently and I am completely satisfied with it.

Click to collapse



Have had tv's without any issue from Wal-Mart.but I buy my other stuff from bestbuy. And I don't return things to Wal-Mart I'll go through the manufactured warranty.


----------



## Bling_Diggity (Apr 5, 2016)

Bought my Voyager 2 a few days ago at my local Walmart.
I have Android *5.0-v17-v1.11.60-ML*
Tried KingoRoot first, and the good news is that it isn't bricked. Bad news is, of course, that it didn't work. Honestly I'm glad I didn't read the end of this thread first or else I would've been to scared to even try Kingo.
I also tried RootGenius. It failed, but I'm on something with it. It would help greatly if I could read Chinese. After recognizing the device as the original Voyager 1 tablet, and failing to root, I opened up the residual root app it left on my tablet (most of which is in chinese), and then tried again to root via the RootGenius software on my PC. Unlike the first time, the root software correctly identified my device as a Voyager 2 (rct6773w22b) and attempted to root again. It failed, but only because of a "network error" which caused it to be unable to download the necessary files.
I have unfortunately not been able to replicate the 2nd root attempt since then. Again, it would help if I could read chinese. But perhaps one of you fine gentlemen (and/or ladies?) would care to give it a go. Just download the latest RootGenius software and have at it.



vampirefo said:


> There are many versions, people could help by posting what version they have, then that will give you some ideal.
> 
> Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 5, 2016)

PaDaMs28 said:


> Well I am going to take a guess you are planning on buying this Samsung from Walmart? I have news to share with you about Walmart electronics. At Walmart manufactures make their products out of cheaper and less durable material so therefore you are getting what you paid for. How do I know this? Me and my family went to buy a TV in 2015, and we bought a Samsung smart TV for $1200 and the screen kept going out. We would go and take it back to get another one and the same thing would happen. This process repeated about five times before I gave people at Walmart a cussing. Then another experience I have had with Walmart electronics is the Notebook Ares 8. This tablet is truly a piece of American made sh!t. The screen will spazz out all the time, the keyboard only pops up half of the time, it crashed all the time, and last but not least it had black and white front camera. Please do note that ever time return the tablet it wouldn't have the same issue as the last one, but it would have a different issue. Then to the IPad the iPad screen would never work correctly. The Samsung crashed 24/7. So I guess what I am trying to say is never buy electronics from Walmart. If you want a good tablet for very low price try the Kindle fire HD $49.99 on Amazon.com. BTW that is what I have currently and I am completely satisfied with it.

Click to collapse



The Ares 8 is a great tablet, for $78. Just need to run my ported Roms on it to get best performance out of this tablet.

Sent from my BLU ENERGY X PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Morse Pacific (Apr 14, 2016)

Vampirefo: can anyone or yourself post a step by step guide of how to deal with a bootlooped (cannot access restore mode with power and volume +) W22B?  I am confused between the chopped up advice for the w22 bootloops, nevermind the w22B. I can still determine my version while stuck in boot loop? I already have PDA net and such from other experimentations. For some reason , I never even tried to root this tab, the PSX emulator EPSXE just crashed to black screen and then stuck to bootloop without recovery. 

I can still get my version #, scatter fle and all that other stuff with this soft brick? I can hear windows picking it up every boot cycle... but only stays connected for about 20 seconds before the boot cycles again and connection is reset.  This little tablet is powerful for its price and I think that if we can tame it, many people will be grateful.  This is now a popular , if not easily modified, tablet. Any useful guidance would be appreciated.

*edit* i did enable developer options and usb debugging before the brick. I did try to kingo root and king root before, but it didnt go well and I did a factory reset. Been fine for weeks.


----------



## Nate2 (Nov 27, 2014)

RCA 7 Voyager RCT6773W22 tablet.
Quad Core, 8GB internal storage, Android 4.4.2, one of those Walmart pre-Black Friday specials someone picked up.
Can't say anyone would actually want to replace their Google Nexus or Samsung with one of these, but it would be nice to have this rooted.
Anyone rooted one yet?
Thanks.

*BuildInfos*
Android version : 4.4.2
Release Codename : REL
API LEVEL : 19
CPU ABI : armeabi-v7a
Manufacturer : Gigabyte
Bootloader : unknown
CPU ABI2 : armeabi
Hardware : mt8127
Radio : unknown
Board : RCT6773W22
Brand : RCA
Device : RCT6773W22
Display : RCT6773W22-ANDROID4.4.2-3101-V25-V1.3.20
Fingerprint : RCA/RCT6773W22/RCT6773W22:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403615884:user/release-keys
Host : emdoor-r710
ID : KOT49H
Model : RCT6773W22
Product : RCT6773W22
Tags : release-keys
Type : user
User : shixiong

*Memory*
Download Cache Max: 622MB/ Free: 622MB
data Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage: mounted
External storage Max: 5.17GB/ Free: 3.35GB
External storage removable: false
External storage emulated: true
Total RAM: 0.96GB
Free RAM: 173MB
Threshold RAM: 96.00MB

*CPU*
Processor ARMv7 Processor rev 3 (v7l)
processor 0
BogoMIPS 2590.72
processor 1
BogoMIPS 2590.72
Features swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee neon vfpv3 tls vfpv4 idiva idivt
CPU implementer 0x41
CPU architecture 7
CPU variant 0x0
CPU part 0xc07
CPU revision 3
Hardware MT8127
Revision 0000
Serial 0000000000000000
Frequency range: 598.0 -> 1300.0MHz
Current Frequency: 1300.0MHz
Frequency Stats (time):
- 1300.0 MHz 19.61% (210909)
- 1196.0 MHz 0.93% (9960)
- 1040.0 MHz 32.03% (344479)
- 747.5 MHz 1.31% (14122)
- 598.0 MHz 46.12% (496001)


----------



## Acigan (Jul 11, 2016)

h00ch said:


> All I can find for this tablet are foldout style cases. Does anyone know of anywhere that sells just a plain silicone case for it? TIA

Click to collapse



Bodyglove makes a gel case custom to the 7 Voyager II.
Complete with molded cutaways for the rear speaker and the side buttons and front camera.
The cover just slips on, with the button side being inserted first then wrapped around the tablet until encased.
I picked up mine right next to the tablet display at the local walmart.
If yours doesnt carry the case, search the BodyGlove website.  
They make molded gel cases for just about every device ever made.
Because of this, all my equipment use BodyGlove.
Hope this helps.

---------- Post added at 18:06 ---------- Previous post was at 17:36 ----------




AlucardLupus said:


> If u search for the rct6773w22b all the threads to deal specifically with it are closed with a message from a moderator redirecting all readers too this thread. Probably to do with the similar model numbers. I believe this is why the threads are merged. But I'm pretty new to the forums so I'd have no idea how to fix that.

Click to collapse



This shouldnt have been done by the Moderator.
The devices are two different models and what works on one model (the 22) wont work on on the later model (22B).
The Revision Levels are different with the "B" revision being the later revision.  This is also the model that comes with the OS at 5.0 and above.

The reason the device has issues with being rooted is because in OS versions 5.0 and above, logic functions can be located and addressed from internal burnt eeproms that need to be flashed.    Older methods of rooting will not work since they cant flash the eeproms.

As an embedded CPU developer myself, it is one of the best methods to guard against logic corruption.   For example, normal operation voltage on some CPUs is 3 or 5 volts, whereas to reflash the eeproms, a 12 volt signal or -12v one is required to be applied to prepare the eeproms for rewrite.   

I love my 7 Voyager II tablet and as I dig more and more into the internals and guts of it both at the hardware and logic levels I have come to the conclusion that RCA purposely designed it in such a manor to prevent rooting and bricking by using such advanced techniques as flashed eeproms and alternating voltages to prevent Joe User from tampering with the internals of the device.   I know I do the same on Products I embed CPUs in, I put things like jumper points even that must be bridged to even gain access to the functions of reburning the flash memory and chips that make up their internal functions.   This seems to be the case with the 22B model.  Its factory locked and will require some in depth knowledge and  maybe even a hack to get the thing to properly bypass the Flash EEPROMs and root.

As I dig into it more and more I will post my findings.  But for now, its not a rootable tablet.  So if thats your thing, look for another tablet.  But if its basic functions are all you need, its one of the best buys out there for speed, power and normal application usage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wiebenor (Mar 17, 2021)

So, I'm looking for something like the RCA tablets I see at Walmart with the removable keyboard, but I don't want a tablet that has to use the case as a stand, like what has become the norm these days... which is why I like RCA tablets, to be honest, because they haven't caught up with the times yet and still deliver tablets that get supported by the keyboard and not the case... Of course, I don't mind tablets using bluetooth for everything, it's just that they should still use the locking hinge design, to get rid of the need for case stands, in my humble opinion... I love a laptop style tablet, that can actually be a tablet, yet not be bulky... Anyone have any suggestions for something like that, preferably with 32 or 64GB of storage, if not more, and 4-6GB of RAM, that has support for custom ROMs, especially Resurrection Remix??? Maybe something with a case recommendation, if it's best to go good quality devices, like Samsung, that can hold the screen up by itself, if such a thing is possible???(I prefer newer 9 and 10 based android tablets if not android 11)


----------

